# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عن فضل أيام وليالى رمضان نتحدث --- متجدد إن شاء الله

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع بالكامل مأخوذ من كتاب
 مقالات رمضانية لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر
01 - اسْتِقْـبَالُ شَهْرِ رَمَضَان
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن من نِعَمِ الله العظيمة على عباده أن جعل لهم مواسم متعددة للعبادات ؛   تكثُر فيها الطاعات ، وتُقال فيها العثرات ، وتُغفر فيها الذنوب والسيئات ،   وتُضاعف فيها الحسنات ، وتَـتَنزَّل فيها الرّحمات ، وتعظم فيها الهبات ،   وإن من أجلِّ هذه المواسم وأكرمها على الله شهر رمضان المبارك ، قال  تعالى :  { شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى  لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ  } [البقرة:185] ،  فيا له من  شهر كريم وموسم عظيم !! شهر البركات والخيرات ، شهر الصيام  والقيام ، شهر  الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار ، شهر الجود والكرم والبذل والعطاء والمعروف والإحسان .
لقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشـِّر أصحابه بمقدم هذا الشهر   العظيم ويستحثهم فيه على الاجتهاد بالأعمال الصالحة من فرائض ونوافل من   صلواتٍ وصدقات ، وبذل معروفٍ وإحسان ، وصبرٍ على طاعة الله ، وعمارة نهاره   بالصيام وليله بالقيام ، وشَغْلِ أوقاته المباركة بالذكر والشكر والتسبيح   والتهليل وتلاوة القرآن .

روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((هَذَا رَمَضَانُ قَدْ جَاءَ تُفْتَحُ فِيهِ   أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَتُغْلَقُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ وَتُسَلْسَلُ   فِيهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ))(1).
وروى الترمذي وابن ماجة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم : (( إِذَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ   صُفِّدَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ ، وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ   النَّارِ فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ، وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ   الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ، وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ يَا   بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ ، وَلِلَّهِ   عُتَقَاءُ مِنْ النَّارِ وَذَلكَ كُلُّ لَيْلَةٍ ))(2). 
وروى أحمد عن أبي هريرة قال : ((لَمَّا حَضَرَ رَمَضَانُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَمَضَانُ شَهْرٌ   مُبَارَكٌ افْتَرَضَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ صِيَامَهُ ، تُفْتَحُ فِيهِ   أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَيُغْلَقُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ، وَتُغَلُّ   فِيهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ ، فِيهِ لَيْلَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ مَنْ   حُرِمَ خَيْرَهَا قَدْ حُرِمَ))(3). ؛ لقد وصف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شهر رمضان بأنه شهر مبارك ، فهو   شهر مبارك حقاً ، كل لحظة من لحظات هذا الشهر تتصف بالبركة ؛ بركةٍ في   الوقت ، وبركة في العمل ، وبركة في الجزاء والثواب ، وفيه ليلة القدر   المباركة التي هي خير من ألف شهر ، وإن من بركة هذا الشهر كما تقدم أن   الحسنات فيه تضاعف ، وأبواب الجنان تفتح ، وأبواب النيران تغلق ،   والشياطينَ ومردةَ الجنّ تصفد، ويكثر فيه عتقاء الله من النار.
وثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا   تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ، وَمَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا   وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ))(4) ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( مَنْ قَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ))(5).

هذا ؛ وإن من أعظم الخسران وأكبر الحرمان أن يدرك المرء هذا الشهر الكريم   المبارك شهر المغفرة فلا تُغفر له فيه ذنوبه ولا تحطّ عنه خطاياه لكثرة   إسرافه وعدم توبته وتركه في هذه الأوقات العطرة والأيام الفاضلة الإقبال   على الله بالإنابة والرجوع والخضوع والخشوع   والتوبة والاستغفار ، بل يدخل عليه هذا الشهر الكريم ويخرج وهو باقٍ على   ذنوبه مصرٌ على خطاياه سادر في غيِّه .
روى الطبراني في معجمه عن جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ ، فَقَالَ :   يَا مُحَمَّدُ مَنْ أَدْرَكَ أَحَدَ وَالِدَيْهِ فَمَاتَ ، فَدَخَلَ   النَّارَ فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ ؛ قُلْ آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ آمِينَ ، قَالَ :   يَا مُحَمَّدُ مَنْ أَدْرَكَ شَهْرَ رَمَضَانَ ، فَمَاتَ فَلَمْ يُغْفَرْ   لَهُ فَأُدْخِلَ النَّارَ فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ ؛ قُلْ آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ   آمِينَ ، قَالَ : وَمَنْ ذُكِرْتُ عِنْدَهُ فَلَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَيْكَ   فَمَاتَ فَدَخَلَ النَّارَ فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ ؛ قُلْ آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ   آمِينَ ))(6).  
وروى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أيضاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   قال: ((رَغِمَ أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ ذُكِرْتُ عِنْدَهُ فَلَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَيَّ ،   وَرَغِمَ أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ رَمَضَانُ ثُمَّ انْسَلَخَ  قَبْلَ  أَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ ، وَرَغِمَ أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ أَدْرَكَ عِنْدَهُ  أَبَوَاهُ  الْكِبَرَ فَلَمْ يُدْخِلَاهُ الْجَنَّةَ ))(7) .

إن شهر رمضان شهر ربح وغنيمة ، ولقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجتهد   فيه أكثر مما يجتهد في غيره ، وكان السلف - رضوانُ الله عليهم ورحمتهُ -   يهتمون بهذا الشهر غاية الاهتمام ويتفرغون فيه للتقرب إلى   الله بالأعمال الصالحة، وكانوا يجتهدون في قيام ليله وعمارة أوقاته   بالطاعة ، قال الزهري - رحمه الله - : (( إذا دخل رمضان إنما هو تلاوة   القرآن وإطعام الطعام)) هذا هو شأن رمضان عند السلف - رحمهم الله - : جدٌّ   واجتهاد ، صيامٌ وقيام ، عبادةٌ وتلاوة قرآن ، تهليلٌ وتسبيحٌ وبرٌّ  وإحسان  ، عطفٌ ومواساةٌ وإطعام .
إن شهر رمضان ضيف عزيز على المسلمين ووافد كريم عليهم ؛ فحريٌّ   بهم أن يحسِنوا استقباله بما يستحقه من حفاوة وإكرام ، فإنه إذا نزل   بالإنسان ضيفٌ كريم فإنه يفرح بمقدمه ويُسَرُّ بمجيئه ويبذل له كل غالٍ   ونفيس، وشهر رمضان هو أكرم ضيف وأنبله وأزكاه وأطهره فلنفرح بإدراكه وبأن   بلَّغنا الله إياه ، فكم من قريبٍ وصديقٍ وجارٍ شهد معنا رمضان الماضي ثم   اخترمته المنية فلم يدرك هذا الشهر ، فلنشكر الله على ما أنعم به علينا من   إدراك هذا الشهر وليكن ذلك باستغلال أوقاته المباركة فيما يُقرِّب إلى  الله  من طاعات نافعة وأعمال مبرورة وتوبة نصوح وإحسان . قال تعالى: { قُلْ   بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ   مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ  } [يونس:58] . 

وصيام رمضان من دعائم الإسلام ومن مبانيه وأركانه العظام ، وفي هذا الشهر نزلت   رحمة الله على عباده التي هي القرآن ؛ فحُقَّ لنا أن نفرح بهذا الشهر وأن   نشكر الله عليه ونغتنمه فيما شرع الله وأراد من عمارة نهاره بالصيام   والمنافسة في جميع أبواب الخيرات ، وليله بالصلاة وتلاوة القرآن والذكر   والبر والإحسان .
اللهم وفِّقنا لطاعتك ، وأعِنَّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ، ويسِّرنا لليسرى ، وأتِمَّ علينا النعمة بالقيام بحق هذا الضيف الكريم ، وأعنّا على صيامه وقيامه وحُسن الأدب فيه يا رب العالمين.

----------------------------
(1) مسند الإمام أحمد (13408) ، قال محققه: إسناده صحيح . 
(2) الترمذي (682)، وابن ماجه (1642)، واللفظ للترمذي .
(3) المسند: (9497)
(4) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري(2014) ، مسلم (760)
(5) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري(37) ، مسلم (759)
(6)المعجم الكبير للطبراني (2022)
(7) رواه الترمذي (3545) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
02- شَهْـرِ رَمَضَان مِنةٌ عُظْمَى
**الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر*


لقد أنعم الله على عباده بنعمٍ كثيرة لا تحصى ولا تعد {*  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ }* [إبراهيم:34] ، نعَمٌ مطلقة ونعَمٌ مقيدة ، نعَمٌ دينية ونعَمٌ دنيوية ، دلَّ العباد عليها وهداهم إليها ودعاهم إلى دار السلام *{**وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلَامِ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ*}   [يونس:25] ، وعافاهم في عقولهم وأبدانهم ورزقهم من الطيبات ، وسخَّر لهم   ما في السموات وما في الأرض ؛ وكل هذا الإنعام منه سبحانه ليشكره العباد   ويعبدوه وحده لا شريك له ، لينالوا مرضاته ويفوزوا بمنَنِه ورحماته .
 
وإن من عظيم هباته وجزيل نعمائه على عباده المؤمنين أن شرع لهم صيام شهر   رمضان المبارك وجعله أحد أركان الدين العظام ومبانيه التي عليها يقوم ،   ولما كان صيام رمضان من النعم العظيمة التي منَّ الله بها على عباده ختم الله الآيات التي أمر فيها بصيام شهر رمضان بقوله تعالى : { *وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ* } [البقرة:185] ؛ لأن الشكر هو الغاية من خلقه للخلق وتنويعه للنعم . 
وأصلُ الشكر وحقيقته : " الاعتراف بإنعام المنعِم على وجه الخضوع له والذل   والمحبة ، فمن لم يعرف النعمةَ بل كان جاهلاً بها لم يشكرها ، ومن عرفها   ولم يعرف المنعِمَ بها لم يشكرها أيضاً ، ومن عرف النعمة والمنعِم لكن   جحدها كما يجحد المنكرُ لنعمة المنعِم عليه بها فقد كفَرَها ، ومن عرف   النعمة والمنعِم وأقرَّ بها ولم يجحدها ولكن لم يخضع له ويحبه ويرضَ به   وعنه لم يشكرها أيضاً ، ومن عرفها وعرَف المنعِم بها وخضع له وأحبّه ورضي   به وعنه واستعملها في محابه وطاعته فهذا هو الشاكر لها "(1) اهـ .
وبهذا يتبين أن " الشكر مبنيٌّ على خمس قواعد : خضوع الشاكر للمشكور ،   وحبّه له ، واعترافه بنعمته ، وثناؤه عليه بها ، وأن لا يستعملها فيما يكره   ؛ فهذه القواعد الخمس هي أساس الشكر وبناؤه عليها ، فمتى عدِم منها واحدةٌ اختل من قواعد الشكر قاعدة ، وكلُّ من تكلم في الشكر وحدّه فكلامه إليها يرجع وعليها يدور "(2).

والناس متفاوتون تفاوتاً عظيماً في تحقيق الشكر لتفاوتهم في العلم بموجباته   بمعرفة الخالق الجليل والرب العظيم والمنعم الكريم ، فمنهم من عرف الله   بتفاصيل أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وبديع مخلوقاته ومفعولاته وجميل آلائه   وهباته؛ فامتلأ قلبه حباً له ، ولهج لسانه بالثناء عليه ، ولانت جوارحه   قياماً بما يرضيه ، واعترف له بكل نعمه التي أنعم بها عليه وسخرها في ما   يحبه ويرضاه ، ومنهم من دس نفسه بالغفلة عن الله والجهل به فلم يزدد من   الله إلا بعداً بجحوده وإنكاره ، أو باعترافه به وعدم الانصياع لأمره   والانقياد لشرعه .
وشهر رمضان المبارك منحةٌ إلهية وهبةٌ ربانية للعباد ليزداد الذين آمنوا إيماناً وليتوب   من كان مفرِّطاً ومقصِّراً، ولقد اختص الله هذا الشهر بخصائص وميَّزه   بمزايا انفرد بها عن سائر الشهور ، ولنقِف على بعضها لندرك عظمة هذه النعمة   التي أنعم الله بها علينا لنشكره حق الشكر ونعبده حق العبادة:
·       إن لشهر رمضان الكريم - شهر الصوم - خصوصية بالقرآن ؛ فهو الشهر الذي أُنزِل فيه القرآن الكريم هدى للناس قال تعالى: {*شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ*}   [البقرة: 185] ، فقد امتدح الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة شهر الصيام  من  بين سائر الشهور بأن اختاره لإنزال القرآن العظيم ، بل قد ورد في  الحديث  بأنه الشهر الذي كانت الكتب الإلهية تنزل فيه على الأنبياء، ففي  المسند  للإمام أحمد والمعجم الكبير للطبراني من حديث واثلة بن الأسقع أن  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((*أُنْزِلَتْ صُحُفُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَام فِي أَوَّلِ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَأُنْزِلَتْ   التَّوْرَاةُ لِسِتٍّ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، وَالْإِنْ**جِيلُ لِثَلَاثَ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَأُنْزِلَ الْفُرْقَانُ لِأَرْبَعٍ 

وَعِشْرِينَ خَلَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ* )) (3) ؛ فهذا الحديث  يدل على أن  شهر رمضان هو الشهر الذي كانت تنزل فيه الكتب الإلهية على الرسل  عليهم  السلام، إلا أنها كانت تنزل على النبي الذي أنزلت عليه جملة واحدة ،  وأما  القرآن الكريم فلمزيد شرفه وعظيم فضله فإنما نزل جملةً واحدة إلى بيت   العزة من السماء الدنيا ، وكان ذلك في ليلة القدر من شهر رمضان المبارك كما قال تعالى: {*إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ*} [القدر:1] ، وقال سبحانه : {*إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ*}   [الدخان: 3] ، ثم بعد ذلك نزل مفرَّقاً على مواقع النجوم يتلو بعضه بعضاً  .  وفي هذا دلالةٌ على عِظَم شأن شهر الصوم - شهر رمضان المبارك - وأن له   خصوصية بالقرآن الكريم ؛ إذ فيه حصل للأمة من الله هذا الفضلُ الكبير،   نزولُ وحيه العظيم، وكلامه الكريم المشتمل على الهداية {*هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ*} الهداية لمصالح الدين والدنيا ، وفيه تبيان الحق بأوضح بيان ، وفيه الفرقان بين الهدى والضلال ، والحق والباطل ، والظلمات والنور .
·       ثم إن شهر رمضان فيه ليلة القدر التي قال الله عنها: {*وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْ**لَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ*}  [القدر: 2-3] ، أي العمل فيها خيرٌ من العمل في ألف شهرٍ سواها ، وكذا الأجر .
·        وصيام هذا الشهر سببٌ لمغفرة الذنوب ؛ أخرج الشيخان عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( *مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ* )) (4) أي : إيماناً بالله ورضاً بفرضية   الصوم عليه واحتساباً لثوابه وأجره ، ولم يكن كارهاً لفرضه ولا شاكاً في   ثوابه وأجره ؛ فإن الله يغفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه . وفي مسلم عن أبي هريرة   أيضاً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((*الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ   وَالْجُمْعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمْعَةِ وَرَمَضَانُ إِلَى رَمَضَانَ مُكَفِّرَاتٌ   مَا بَيْنَهُنَّ إِذَا اجْتَنَبَ الْكَبَائِرَ*)) (5) . 

·       إضافةً إلى ما تقدم ذِكرُه ؛ فإن من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً   غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ، وأنه تصفَّد فيه الشياطين ، وتُفتح أبواب الجنة   وتُغلق أبواب النار ، ولله في هذا الشهر عتقاء من النار وذلك كل ليلة .
·       وفي هذا الشهر المبارك نصَرَ الله المسلمين على أعدائهم المشركين   في غزوة بدر الكبرى ، وكان عدد المشركين في تلك الغزوة ثلاثة أضعاف   المسلمين ، وفيه فتح الله مكة المكرمة البلد الآمن على يد رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم وطهَّرها من الأصنام ، وكان عدد الأصنام في البيت وحوله   ثلاثمائة وستون صنماً ، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحطم هذه   الأصنام ويقول: {*وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا*} [الإسراء:81] ، فهو شهر الجدِّ والنشاطِ والعمل ، شهر العبادةِ والجهادِ في   سبيل الله ؛ فحقيقٌ بشهرٍ هذا فضله وهذا إحسان الله على عباده فيه أن   يعظِّمه العباد ، وأن يكون موسماً لهم للعبادة وزاداً ليوم المعاد . 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يعرِف لهذا الشهر مكانته وحُرْمَتَه ، ووفِّقنا للقيام فيه بما يرضيك إنك سميع الدعاء .
اللهم وفِّقنا لطاعتك ، وأعِنَّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ، ويسِّرنا   لليسرى ، وأتِمَّ علينا النعمة بالقيام بحق هذا الضيف الكريم ، وأعنّا على   صيامه وقيامه وحُسن الأدب فيه يا رب العالمين.

---------------------------------
(1) طريق الهجرتين لابن القيم (ص: 175). 
(2) مدارج السالكين لابن القيم (2/244).
(3) مسند أحمد (4/107 رقم: 16921). والطبراني (17646) ، واللفظ للإمام أحمد. 
(4) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري (2014) ، مسلم (760)
 (5) مسلم (233).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

3- فَـضْلُ الصِّيَام
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر
 
                                                            إن الصوم من   أفضل العبادات وأجل الطاعات ، جاءت بفضله وعظيم شأنه نصوص عديدة .
فمن فضائل الصوم: أن الله كتبه على جميع الأمم وفرضه عليهم {يَا أَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى   الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} [البقرة:183]   ، ولولا   أنه عبادة عظيمة لا غنى للخلق عن التعبد بها لله وعمّا يترتب   عليها من   ثواب ما فرضه الله على جميع الأمم ، والغاية المرجوة من الصيام   تحقق   التقوى التي أمر الله ووصَّى بها جميع الأمم قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ   وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ   أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ} [النساء:131] .
ومن   فضائل الصوم : أن ثوابه لا يتقيد بعدد معيَّن بل يعطى الصائم أجره   بغير   حساب ، أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال:   قال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((قَالَ اللَّهُ : كُلُّ عَمَلِ ابْنِ  آدَمَ 

 لَهُ إِلَّا الصِّيَامَ فَإِنَّهُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ ،    وَالصِّيَامُ  جُنَّةٌ ، وَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ صَوْمِ أَحَدِكُمْ فَلَا    يَرْفُثْ وَلَا  يَصْخَبْ فَإِنْ سَابَّهُ أَحَدٌ أَوْ قَاتَلَهُ    فَلْيَقُلْ إِنِّي امْرُؤٌ  صَائِمٌ ، وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ    لَخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصَّائِمِ  أَطْيَبُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ رِيحِ   الْمِسْكِ  ، لِلصَّائِمِ فَرْحَتَانِ  يَفْرَحُهُمَا إِذَا أَفْطَرَ   فَرِحَ وَإِذَا  لَقِيَ رَبَّهُ فَرِحَ  بِصَوْمِهِ))(1)   ، وفي رواية لمسلم : ((كُلُّ   عَمَلِ ابْنِ آدَمَ يُضَاعَفُ ؛   الْحَسَنَةُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا إِلَى   سَبْعمِائَة ضِعْفٍ ، قَالَ   اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِلَّا الصَّوْمَ   فَإِنَّهُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي   بِهِ ، يَدَعُ شَهْوَتَهُ وَطَعَامَهُ مِنْ   أَجْلِي))(2) . 

وهذا الحديث الجليل يدل على فضيلة الصوم من وجوه عديدة فصَّلها العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :
الأول   : أن الله اختص لنفسه الصوم من بين سائر الأعمال   وذلك لشرفه عنده ومحبته   له وظهور الإخلاص له سبحانه فيه ؛ لأنه سِرٌّ   بين العبد وبين ربه لا يطلع   عليه إلاَّ الله ، فإن الصائم يكون في الموضع   الخالي من الناس متمكِّناً  من  تناول ما حرَّم الله عليه بالصيام فلا   يتناوله لأنه يعلم أن له رباً  يطلع  عليه في خلوته ، وقد حرَّم عليه ذلك   فيتركه لله خوفاً من عقابه ورغبة  في  ثوابه ؛ فمن أجل ذلك شَكَرَ الله له   هذا الإخلاص واختص صيامه لنفسه من  بين  سائر أعماله ، ولهذا قال :   ((يَدَعُ شَهْوَتَهُ وَطَعَامَهُ مِنْ   أَجْلِي)) ، وتظهر فائدة هذا الاختصاص يوم القيامة كما قال سفيان بن عيينة   رحمه الله : ((إِذَا   كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ يُحَاسِبُ اللهُ عَزَّ   وَجَلَّ عَبْدَهُ   وَيُؤَدِّي مَا عَلِيهِ مِنَ الْمَظَالِمِ مِنْ سَائِرِ   عَمَلِهِ حَتَّى   لاَ يَبْقَى إِلاَّ الصَّوْم ، فَيَتَحَمَّلُ اللهُ   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَا   بَقِيَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَظَالِمِ وَيُدْخِلُهُ   بِالصَّوْمِ الْجَنَّةَ))(3).
الثاني : أن الله قال في الصوم : (( وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ   )) ؛ فأضاف   الجزاء إلى نفسه الكريمة لأن الأعمال الصالحة يضاعف أجرها   بالعدد ،   الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة ، أما الصوم   فإن الله أضاف الجزاء عليه إلى نفسه من غير اعتبار عدد ، وهو سبحانه   أكرم   الأكرمين وأجود الأجودين ، والعطية بقدر معطيها فيكون أجر الصائم   عظيماً   كثيراً بلا حساب ، وفي الصيام اجتمع الصبر بأنواعه كلها فهو صبر   على طاعة   الله، وصبر عن محارم الله، وصبر على أقدار الله المؤلمة من   الجوع والعطش   وضعف البدن والنفس، فاجتمعت فيه أنواع الصبر الثلاثة وتحقق   أن يكون الصائم   من الصابرين ، وقد قال الله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى   الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ} [الزمر:10] .
الثالث: أن الصوم جُنَّة ؛ أي وقاية وستر يقي الصائم من   اللغو والرفث ، ولذلك قال: ((وَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ صَوْمِ أَحَدِكُمْ   فَلَا يَرْفُثْ وَلَا يَصْخَبْ)) ، ويقيه أيضاً من النار ، أخرج الإمام   أحمد في مسنده عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم قال: ((الصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ يَسْتَجِنُّ بِهَا الْعَبْدُ مِنْ   النَّارِ))(4).

الرابع   : أن خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك لأنها   من آثار الصيام ،   فكانت طيِّبة عند الله سبحانه ومحبوبة له ، وهذا دليل   على عظيم شأن الصيام   عند الله حتى إن الشيء المكروه المستخبث عند الناس   يكون محبوباً عند الله   وطيِّباً لكونه نشأ عن طاعته بالصيام.

الخامس : أن للصائم فرحتين :  فرحة  عند فطره ، وفرحة عند لقاء ربه ؛ أما   فرحه عند فطره : فيفرح بما أنعم  الله  عليه من القيام بعبادة الصيام الذي   هو من أفضل الأعمال الصالحة ،  وكم من  أناس   حرموه فلم يصوموا ، ويفرح بما أباح الله له من الطعام والشراب  والنكاح    الذي كان محرماً عليه حال الصوم . وأما فرحه عند لقاء ربه :  فيفرح بصومه    حين يجد جزاءه عند الله تعالى موفوراً كاملاً في وقت هو أحوج  ما يكون  إليه   حين يقال : أين الصائمون ليدخلوا الجنة من باب الريان الذي  لا  يدخله أحد   غيرهم . 
ومن فضائل الصيام : أنه يشفع لصاحبه يوم القيامة  ، روى أحمد    والطبراني والحاكم وقال صحيح على شرط مسلم عن عبد الله بن  عمرو رضي  الله   عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((الصِّيَامُ  وَالْقُرْآنُ    يَشْفَعَانِ لِلْعَبْدِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ؛ يَقُولُ  الصِّيَامُ أَيْ    رَبِّ مَنَعْتُهُ الطَّعَامَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ بِالنَّهَارِ  فَشَفِّعْنِي    فِيهِ ، وَيَقُولُ الْقُرْآنُ مَنَعْتُهُ النَّوْمَ  بِاللَّيْلِ    فَشَفِّعْنِي فِيهِ ، قَالَ فَيُشَفَّعَانِ))(5).
ومنها   : أن للصائمين باباً في الجنة يقال له الريان لا يدخل منه إلا   الصائمون   روى البخاري ومسلم عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم   قال: ((إِنَّ فِي   الْجَنَّةِ بَابًا يُقَالُ لَهُ الرَّيَّانُ يَدْخُلُ   مِنْهُ   الصَّائِمُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ     غَيْرُهُمْ يُقَالُ أَيْنَ الصَّائِمُونَ فَيَقُومُونَ لَا يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ     أَحَدٌ غَيْرُهُمْ فَإِذَا دَخَلُوا أُغْلِقَ فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُ     أَحَدٌ))(6). 

ومن   فضائل الصيام أن العبد إذا قام به على الوجه المشروع وأدّاه   متحرياً فيه   الإخلاص لله والمتابعة لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه  يؤتي  كثيراً من   الثمرات اليانعة ؛ من الثبات على الحق ، وزيادة الإيمان ،   وقوة اليقين ،   والتحلي بالأخلاق الجميلة ، وانكسار الشهوة ، وانبعاث   الأعمال القلبية من   خوف ورجاء ومحبة ونحو ذلك . قال ابن القيم رحمه الله   تعالى : "والمقصود :   أن مصالحَ الصومِ لمَّا كانت مشهودةً بالعقول   السليمةِ والفِطَرِ المستقيمة   شرعه اللَّهُ لعباده رحمة بهم ، وإحساناً   إليهم، وحِميةً لهم وجُنَّةً"(7) اهـ .
اللهم   وفِّقنا لما تحب وترضى ، وخذ بنواصينا للبر والتقوى ، وعلِّمنا ما   جهِلنا  ،  وانفعنا بما علمتنا ، واجعلنا من العالمين بفضل الصيام   والعاملين  بمقتضى  ذلك من الإخلاص وإتقان الصيام وتكميله على الوجه الذي يرضيك .
*

***
------------------------------
(1) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري(1904) ، مسلم (1150) ، واللفظ للبخاري.
(2) مسلم (1150). 
(3) رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (4/274) .
(4) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (3/396، رقم: 15200).
(5) مسند الإمام أحمد (2/174، رقم 6626)، مستدرك الحاكم (1/740) .
(6) صحيح البخاري (1896) ، ومسلم (1152) واللفظ للبخاري .
(7) زاد المعاد لابن القيم (2/28).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

4- الصِّيَامُ عَـمَّا حَرَّمَ اللهُ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن من آكد ما ينبغي على الصوَّام لزومُهُ والعنايةُ به حفظَهم لصيامهم من نواقص قدره ومذهبات أجره .
روى مسلم في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إِنَّ الْمُفْلِسَ   مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِصَلَاةٍ وَصِيَامٍ وَزَكَاةٍ   وَيَأْتِي قَدْ شَتَمَ هَذَا وَقَذَفَ هَذَا وَأَكَلَ مَالَ هَذَا  وَسَفَكَ  دَمَ هَذَا وَضَرَبَ هَذَا ؛ فَيُعْطَى هَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ  وَهَذَا  مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ ، فَإِنْ فَنِيَتْ حَسَنَاتُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يُقْضَى مَا  عَلَيْهِ أُخِذَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ فَطُرِحَتْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ  طُرِحَ فِي  النَّارِ))(1).
فمع قيام هذا العبد بالصلاة والصيام والزكاة إلا أنه قد فقَدَ أجرها وخسِر ثوابها بما اقترفت جوارحه من الظلم والعدوان وبما اكتسب لسانه من الشتم والبهتان فكان من المفلسين .

ولهذا ؛ فإن مما ينبغي أن يفيده المسلم من صيامه ويجنيه من طاعته العظيمة   هذه أن يعلم أن وجوب الصيام عن الطعام والشراب وسائر المفطرات محله شهر   رمضان من طلوع فجره إلى غروب شمسه ، أما الصيام عن الحرام فمحله طيلة أيام   السنة بل طيلة عمر الإنسان ، فالمسلم يصوم في أيام شهر رمضان عما أحلَّ   الله له في غيره وعمّا حرَّم ، ويصوم طيلة حياته عن الحرام ، وذلك أن الصوم   في اللغة : إمساكٌ وامتناع ، فإمساكُ وامتناع العين واللسان والأذن واليد   والرجل والفرج عما مُنِعَت عنه من الحرام هو صيام من حيث اللغة ، وهو  واجب  على الإنسان مدة حياته وطول عمره .
والله سبحانه لما تفضَّل على عباده بهذه النعم العظيمة - العين واللسان والأذن واليد والرجل والفرج وغيرها - أوجب عليهم استعمالُها فيما يرضيه ، 


وحرَّم عليهم استعمالها فيما يسخطه ، ومن تمام شكر الله على هذه النعم   استعمالها فيما أمر الله أن تُستعمل فيه ، وكفُّها ومنعها عما حرَّم الله ،   وإمساكها عن الوقوع في معصيةِ مَنْ تفضَّل بها وهو الله سبحانه . 
فالعين - مثلاً - شُرع استعمالها في النظر إلى ما أحلَّ الله ، ومُنع   استعمالها في النظر إلى الحرام كالنظر إلى الأجنبيات ، أو النظر إلى ما   تبثه كثير من الفضائيات والمرئيات من تمثيليات فاضحة وأفلام ساقطة ومناظر   هابطة إلى غير ذلك، وامتناعها عن هذا النظر هو صيامٌ لها ، وحُكْمه مستمرٌّ   دائم .
والأذن شُرع استعمالها في استماع ما أمر الله به وما أباح لها ، وحُرِّم   استعمالها فيما لا يجوز سماعه من لغوٍ أو لهوٍ أو غناءٍ أو كذبٍ أو غيبة أو   غير ذلك مما حرَّم الله ، وامتناعها عن ذلك هو صيامٌ لها ، وحكمه مستمرٌ دائم .
واليد شُرع استعمالها فيما أمر الله به وفي تعاطي ما هو مباح ، ومُنِع   استعمالها فيما حرَّم الله ، وامتناعها عن ذلك صيامٌ لها ، وحكمه مستمرٌ   دائم.
وكذلك الفرج فقد شُرع استعماله في الحلال ، ومُنع من استعماله في الحرام كالزنا واللواط وغيرهما ، وامتناعه عن ذلك صيامٌ له ، وحكمه مستمرٌ دائم .
وقد وَعَدَ الله من شكر هذه النعم واستعملها فيما يرضيه بالثواب الجزيل   والأجر العظيم والخير الكثير في الدنيا والآخرة ، وتَوَعَّدَ سبحانه من لم   يحافظ عليها ولم يراعِ الحكمة من خلْقها وما أريد استعمالها فيه بل أطلقها   فيما يسخط الله ويغضبه بالعذاب والعقاب ، وأخبر سبحانه أن هذه الجوارح   مسؤولة يوم القيامة عن صاحبها وهو مسؤول عنها ، قال تعالى: {وَلَا تَقْفُ   مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ   كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا}  [الإسراء:36] ، وقال سبحانه:   {الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ   وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ} [يس: 65] ، وقال عز   وجل: {وَيَوْمَ يُحْشَرُ أَعْدَاءُ اللَّهِ إِلَى النَّارِ فَهُمْ   يُوزَعُونَ (19) حَتَّى إِذَا مَا جَاءُوهَا   شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَأَبْصَارُهُمْ وَجُلُودُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (20) وَقَالُوا لِجُلُودِهِمْ لِمَ شَهِدْتُمْ  عَلَيْنَا  قَالُوا أَنْطَقَنَا اللَّهُ الَّذِي أَنْطَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ خَلَقَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ}  [فصلت:19-21] .
وفي الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى معاذ بن جبل بحفظ لسانه فقال   له معاذ : ((يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ! وَإِنَّا لَمُؤَاخَذُونَ بِمَا   نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ ؟ 

فَقَالَ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَا مُعَاذُ وَهَلْ   يَكُبُّ النَّاسَ فِي النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ أَوْ عَلَى مَنَاخِرِهِمْ   إِلَّا حَصَائِدُ أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ))  (2) ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ((مَنْ  يَضْمَنْ لِي مَا بَيْنَ لَحْيَيْهِ وَمَا بَيْنَ رِجْلَيْهِ  أَضْمَنْ  لَهُ الْجَنَّةَ))(3)، ورواه الترمذي وحسَّنه من حديث أبي هريرة  رضي الله  عنه ولفظه : ((مَنْ وَقَاهُ اللَّهُ شَرَّ مَا بَيْنَ لَحْيَيْهِ  وَشَرَّ  مَا بَيْنَ رِجْلَيْهِ دَخَلَ   الْجَنَّةَ))(4)، وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ   الْآخِرِ فَلْيَقُلْ خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ))(5)، وفي الصحيحين أيضاً من   حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه : ((قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  أَيُّ  الْإِسْلَامِ أَفْضَلُ ؟ قَالَ مَنْ سَلِمَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ مِنْ  لِسَانِهِ  وَيَدِهِ)) (6)

فهذه النصوص وما جاء في معناها قد دلّت على أن الواجب على العبد أن يصون   لسانه وفرجه وسمعه وبصره ويده ورجله عن الحرام ، وهو صيام من حيث اللغة ،   وهذا الصيام لا يختص بوقت دون آخر ، بل يجب الاستمرار عليه حتى الممات   طاعةً لله عز وجل ليفوز برضا الله وثوابه ويسْلَم من سخطه وعقابه ؛ فإذا   أدرك المسلم أنه في شهر الصيام امتنع عما أحلَّ الله له لأن الله حرَّم عليه   ذلك في أيام شهر رمضان فليدرك أيضاً أن الله قد حرَّم عليه الحرام مدّة   حياته وطوال عمره ، وعليه الكفُّ عما حرَّم والامتناع عنه دائماً خوفاً من   عقاب الله الذي أعدَّه لمن خالف أمره وفَعَلَ ما نهى عنه .
ومن حفظ لسانه عن الفحش وقول الزور ، وفرجه عمّا حرَّم الله عليه ، ويده من   تعاطي ما لا يحل تعاطيه ، ورجله عن المشي إلاَّ فيما يرضيه ، وسمعه عن   سماع ما يحرُم سماعه ، وبصره عما حرَّم الله النظر إليه ، واستعمل هذه   الجوارح في طاعة الله وما أحلَّ له وحفظها وحافظ عليها حتى توفاه الله فإنه   يفطر بعد صيامه هذا على ما أعدَّه الله لمن أطاعه من النعيم المقيم  والفضل  العظيم مما لا يخطر على بال ولا يحيط به مقال ، وأول ما يلاقيه من  ذلك :  ما بيَّنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يجري للمؤمن عند   الانتقال من هذه الدار إلى الدار الآخرة حيث يأتيه عند الموت وفي آخر   لحظاته من الدنيا ملائكة كأن وجوههم الشمس معهم كفن من الجنة وحنوط من   الجنة يتقدمهم ملك الموت فيقول : ((أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الطَّيِّبَةُ 

اخْرُجِي إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ ، فَتَخْرُجُ تَسِيلُ   كَمَا تَسِيلُ الْقَطْرَةُ مِنْ فِي السِّقَاءِ فَيَأْخُذُهَا فَإِذَا   أَخَذَهَا لَمْ يَدَعُوهَا فِي يَدِهِ طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ حَتَّى يَأْخُذُوهَا   فَيَجْعَلُوهَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْكَفَنِ وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْحَنُوطِ وَيَخْرُجُ   مِنْهَا كَأَطْيَبِ نَفْحَةِ مِسْكٍ وُجِدَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ ،   قَالَ فَيَصْعَدُونَ بِهَا فَلَا يَمُرُّونَ يَعْنِي بِهَا عَلَى مَلَإٍ   مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ إِلَّا قَالُوا مَا هَذَا الرُّوحُ الطَّيِّبُ ؟!   فَيَقُولُونَ فُلَانُ بْنُ فُلَانٍ بِأَحْسَنِ أَسْمَائِهِ الَّتِي كَانُوا   يُسَمُّونَهُ بِهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَنْتَهُوا بِهَا إِلَى   السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ، فَيَسْتَفْتِحُو  نَ لَهُ فَيُفْتَحُ لَهُمْ   فَيُشَيِّعُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ مُقَرَّبُوهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الَّتِي   تَلِيهَا حَتَّى يُنْتَهَى بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ ،  فَيَقُولُ  اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ اكْتُبُوا كِتَابَ عَبْدِي فِي  عِلِّيِّينَ  وَأَعِيدُوهُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ فَإِنِّي مِنْهَا خَلَقْتُهُمْ  وَفِيهَا  أُعِيدُهُمْ وَمِنْهَا أُخْرِجُهُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى ، قَالَ  فَتُعَادُ  رُوحُهُ فِي جَسَدِهِ فَيَأْتِيهِ مَلَكَانِ فَيُجْلِسَانِهِ  فَيَقُولَانِ  لَهُ مَنْ رَبُّكَ ؟ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ ،  فَيَقُولَانِ لَهُ مَا  دِينُكَ ؟ فَيَقُولُ دِينِيَ الْإِسْلَامُ ،  فَيَقُولَانِ لَهُ مَا هَذَا  الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي بُعِثَ فِيكُمْ ؟  فَيَقُولُ هُوَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،  فَيَقُولَانِ لَهُ وَمَا عِلْمُكَ ؟  فَيَقُولُ قَرَأْتُ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ فَآمَنْتُ بِهِ وَصَدَّقْتُ فَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ : أَنْ صَدَقَ 

عَبْدِي فَأَفْرِشُوهُ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَلْبِسُوهُ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ   وَافْتَحُوا لَهُ بَابًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ، قَالَ فَيَأْتِيهِ مِنْ   رَوْحِهَا وَطِيبِهَا وَيُفْسَحُ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ مَدَّ بَصَرِهِ ، قَالَ   وَيَأْتِيهِ رَجُلٌ حَسَنُ الْوَجْهِ حَسَنُ الثِّيَابِ طَيِّبُ الرِّيحِ   فَيَقُولُ : أَبْشِرْ بِالَّذِي يَسُرُّكَ   هَذَا يَوْمُكَ الَّذِي كُنْتَ تُوعَدُ ، فَيَقُولُ لَهُ مَنْ أَنْتَ ؟!   فَوَجْهُكَ الْوَجْهُ يَجِيءُ بِالْخَيْرِ ، فَيَقُولُ أَنَا عَمَلُكَ   الصَّالِحُ ، فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ أَقِمْ السَّاعَةَ حَتَّى أَرْجِعَ إِلَى   أَهْلِي وَمَالِي))(7).
هذا هو ثواب الصائمين عما حرم الله ، الملازمين لطاعة الله ، المحافظين على   أوامره ، المجتنبين لنواهيه . جعلنا الله وإياكم منهم ، وهدانا سلوك   سبيلهم .


---------------------
(1) مسلم (2581).
(2) رواه الترمذي (2616) ، وابن ماجه (3973) ، واللفظ للترمذي . 
(3) رواه البخاري (6474).
(4) سنن الترمذي (2409).
(5) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري (6135) ، مسلم (47) .
(6) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري (11) ، مسلم (42). 
(7) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (18534) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

 5- سَلاَمَةُ القُلُوبِ وَالأَلْسُنِ*
*الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر*

روى الحاكم وغيره عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((*لَيْسَ   الصِّيَامَ مِنَ الْأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ، إِنَّمَا الصِّيَامُ مِنَ   اللَّغْوِ وَالرَّفَثِ ، فَإِنْ سَابَّكَ أَحَدٌ، وَجَهِلَ عَلَيْكَ فَقُلْ   : إِنِّي صَائِمٌ* ))(1) ، وأخرج الإمام أحمد   عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الشِّخِّيرِ عَنِ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ   قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَقُولُ  وذكر الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((*صَوْمُ شَهْرِ الصَّبْرِ وَثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مِنْ كُلِّ شَهْرٍ يُذْهِبْنَ وَحَرَ الصَّدْرِ*))(2).

إن من السمات العظيمة والصفات الكريمة الدالة على كمال إيمان الصائمين   المخبتين ونُبل أخلاقهم سلامة صدورهم وألسنتهم تجاه إخوانهم المؤمنين ،   فليس في قلوبهم غلٌّ أو حسدٌ أو ضغينة ، وليس في ألسنتهم غيبةٌ أو نميمةٌ   أو كذبٌ أو وقيعة ، بل لا يحملون في قلوبهم إلا المحبة والخير والرحمة   والعطف والإكرام ، ولا تجري على ألسنتهم إلا الكلمات النافعة والأقوال   المفيدة والدعوات الصادقة ، فهم في زمرة من أثنى الله عليهم وزكَّاهم بقوله   تعالى : {*وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْ**وَانِنَا   الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا  غِلًّا  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ*}  [الحشر:10] ،  فنعَتَهم ربهم بخصلتين عظيمتين وخلتين كريمتين : إحداهما  تتعلق باللسان ؛  فليس في ألسنتهم تجاه إخوانهم المؤمنين إلا النصح والدعاء  {*يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِي**نَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ*} ، والخصلة الثانية تتعلق بالقلب ؛ فقلوبهم سليمة تجاه إخوانهم المؤمنين ليس فيها غلّ أو حسد أو حقد أو ضغينة أو نحو ذلك.

وسلامة الصدر واللسان هما من أوضح الدلائل وأصدق البراهين على تمام الصيام   وكماله، وقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يعدّون الأفضل فيهم أسلمهم صدراً  ولساناً  ، قال إياس بن معاوية بن قرة : ((*كان أفضلهم عندهم - أي السلف - أسلمَهم صدوراً وأقلهم غيبة*))(3) ، وقال سفيان بن دينار : ((*قلت لأبي بشير - وكان من أصحاب علي - : أخبرني عن أعمال من كان قبلنا** ، قال : كانوا يعملون يسيراً ويؤجرون كثيراً ، قال قلت : ولم ذلك ؟ قال : لسلامة صدورهم*))( 4)
ورمضان فرصة ذهبية وهِبة إِلهِيَة لتسلَم الصدور والألسن من كل الكدورات   والأدواء ؛ فليست العبرة من صيامك أن تمتنع عن الطعام والشراب ويفطر قلبك   على الحقد والحسد والبغض لعباد الله ، أو يفطر لسانك على الغيبة والنميمة   والغش والكذب والسباب والشتم ؛ لأن من كان هذا حاله فما استفاد من صيامه   إلا الجوع والعطش، وفي الحديث: ((رُبَّ صَائِمٍ حَظُّهُ مِنْ صِيَامِهِ   الْجُوعُ وَالْعَطَشُ ، وَرُبَّ قَائِمٍ حَظُّهُ مِنْ قِيَامِهِ السَّهَرُ))(5) رواه أحمد من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ولقد كان السبب الأعظم لسلامة صدور أولئك الأخيار وألسنتهم هو قوة صلتهم بالله وشدة رضاهم عنه ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ((*الرضا   يفتح له باب السلامة ؛ فيجعل قلبه سليماً نقياً من الغش والدغل والغل ،   ولا ينجو من عذاب الله إلا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم ، كذلك وتستحيل سلامة   القلب مع السخط وعدم الرضا ، وكلما كان العبد أشد رضا كان قلبه أسلَم ،   فالخبث والدغل والغش قرين السخط ، وسلامة القلب وبره ونصحه قرين الرضا ،   وكذلك الحسد هو من ثمرات السخط ، وسلامة القل**ب منه من ثمرات الرضا*))(6)
وثمرات سلامة القلب التي هي ثمرة من ثمرات الرضا لا تُعَد ولا تُحْصى ؛   فسلامة الصدر راحةٌ في الدنيا وأنسٌ وطمأنينة ، وثوابه في الآخرة من أحسن   الثواب ، وغنيمته إذ ذاك أكبر غنيمة . وفي الخبر قَالَ زَيْدُ بْنُ   أَسْلَمَ : ((*دُخِلَ عَلَى أَبِي دُجَاَنَةَ**   رضي الله عنه وَهُوَ مَرِيضٌ - وَكَانَ وَجْهُهُ يَتَهَلَّلُ - فَقِيلَ   لَهُ: مَا لِوَجْهِكَ يَتَهَلَّلُ؟ فَقَالَ: مَا مِنْ عَمَلِي شَيْءٌ   أَوْثَقُ عِنْدِي مِنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ : كُنْتُ لَا أَتَكَلَّمُ فِيمَا لَا   يَعْنِينِي ، وَالْأُخْرَى فَكَانَ قَلْبِي لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ سَلِيمَا*))( 7).

ومما يعين المسلم على سلامة صدره ولسانه تجاه إخوانه : اللجوءُ إلى الله عز   وجل وسؤالُهُ ذلك بصدق وإخلاص ، والنظرُ في العواقب الحميدة والنتائج   المباركة في الدنيا والآخرة المترتبة على ذلك ، وكذلك النظرُ في العواقب   السيئة والنتائج الوخيمة التي يجنيها ويحصِّلها من كان في قلبه غل أو حقد أو حسد أو نحو ذلك .
وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أدعيةٍ كثيرة أُثِرَت عنه سؤالُ الله هداية القلب وسلامته وثباته ؛ كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((*اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا*))(8)، وقوله : ((*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ*))(9)، وقوله: ((*يَا مُقَلِّبَ الْقُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قَلْبِي عَلَى دِينِكَ*))(10)، وقوله: ((*اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي فِي قَلْبِي نُورًا*))(11).

ألا فلنغتنم هذا الشهر المبارك لعلاج أمراض القلوب والألسن ولنحرص كل الحرص   على طهارتها وسلامتها ؛ لأن بسلامتها تسلم للمرء نفسه ودينه ودنياه ،   وبفسادها يفسد الدين والدنيا ، ولقد علَّمنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم   دعاءً عظيماً يقوله المسلم في صباحه ومسائه وإذا أوى إلى فراشه ، يستعيذ   فيه المرء بالله من مصدري الشر اللذين يصدر عنهما ومن الغايتين اللتين يؤدي   إليهما أحد هذين المصدرين أو كلاهما ؛ روى الترمذي وأبو داود من حديث أبي   هريرة رضي الله عنه ((*أَنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ يَا رَسُ**ولَ   اللَّهِ مُرْنِي بِكَلِمَاتٍ أَقُولُهُنَّ إِذَا أَصْبَحْتُ وَإِذَا   أَمْسَيْتُ ؟ قَالَ : قُلْ اللَّهُمَّ فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ   عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ رَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ**   وَمَلِيكَهُ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ   شَرِّ نَفْسِي وَشَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ وَشِرْكِهِ قَالَ قُلْهَا إِذَا   أَصْبَحْتَ وَإِذَا أَمْسَيْتَ وَإِذَا أَخَذْتَ مَضْجَعَك*َ))(12) ، وفي رواية أخرى: ((*وَأَنْ أَقْتَرِفَ عَلَى نَفْسِي سُوءًا أَوْ أَجُرَّهُ إِلَى مُسْلِمٍ*)) (13).

فتضمن هذا الحديث العظيم الاستعاذة بالله من الشر وأسبابه وغايته ؛ فإن   الشر كله إما أن يصدر من النفس أو من الشيطان ، فاستعاذ بالله منهما في   قوله : ((*أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسِي وَشَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ وَشِرْكِهِ*)) ، وغاية الشر إما أن تعود على العامل نفسه أو على أخيه المسلم فاستعاذ بالله من ذلك بقوله: ((*وَأَنْ أَقْتَرِفَ عَلَى نَفْسِي سُوءًا أَوْ أَجُرَّهُ إِلَى مُسْلِمٍ*)) ، فلله ما أكمله من دعاء   وما أعظم مقاصده وأروع دلالاته ، وما أجمل أن يوظفه الصائم في أذكار  صباحه  ومسائه وعند نومه في هذا الشهر المبارك وفي سائر أيام عمره .
اللهم إنا نسألك قلوباً خاشعة ، وألسناً ذاكرة ، ونفوساً طائعةً مطمئنة ،   ونعوذ بك اللهم من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، ونعوذ بك من شر الشيطان   وشركه وأن نقترف على أنفسنا سوءً أو نجرُّه إلى أحد من المسلمين.

-------------------------
(1) المستدرك للحاكم (1/595، رقم 1570) .
(2) مسند الإمام أحمد (23070).
(3) رواه الطبراني في مكارم الأخلاق .
(4) رواه ابن السري في كتابه الزهد .
(5) مسند الإمام أحمد (2/374، رقم 8842).
(6) مدارج السالكين (فصل ومن منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين منزلة الرضا).
(7) الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد (3/557)، سير أعلام النبلاء (1/205)، تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي (3/ 70).
(8) رواه مسلم (2722) ، والنسائي (5460) ، وأحمد ( 19204).
(9) رواه الترمذي (3482) ، والنسائي (5460).
(10) رواه الترمذي (2140).
(11) رواه البخاري (6316) مسلم (763).
(12) رواه الترمذي ( 3529) ، وأبو داود (5067).
(13) رواها الترمذي (3529) من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
**6- حِفـْظُ الْوَقْتِ فِي رَمَضَان*
*الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر*

إن وقت الإنسان هو عمره في الحقيقة وهو مادة حياته الأبدية في النعيم   المقيم أو العذاب الأليم، وهو يمر مر السحاب، لم يزل الليل والنهار سريعين   في نقص الأعمار، وتقريب الآجال، صحبا قبلنا نوحاً وعاداً وثمود وقروناً  بين  ذلك كثيراً فأقدم الجميع على ربهم ووردوا على أعمالهم وتصرمت أعمارهم، وبقي الليل والنهار غضين جديدين في أمم بعدهم قال تعالى: {*وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا*}  [الفرقان:62].

فينبغي على المسلم لاسيما في هذا الشهر المبارك والموسم العظيم والوقت   الثمين أن يتخذ من مرور الليالي والأيام عبرة وعظة ، فكم من رمضان تحريناه   فدخل ومضى سريعا ، فالليل والنهار يبليان كل جديد، ويقربان كل بعيد،   ويطويان الأعمار، ويشبان الصغار، ويفنيان الكبار، وهذا كله مشعر بتولي   الدنيا وإدبارها ومجيء الآخرة وإقبالها، قال عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه   : ((*ارْتَحَلَتْ الدُّنْيَا مُدْبِرَةً   وَارْتَحَلَتْ الْآخِرَةُ مُقْبِلَةً وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا   بَنُونَ ؛ فَكُونُوا مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ وَلَا تَكُونُوا مِنْ   أَبْنَاءِ الدُّنْيَا فَإِنَّ الْيَوْمَ عَمَلٌ وَلَا حِسَابَ وَغَدًا   حِسَابٌ وَلَا عَمَلٌ*))(1) ، وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله : ((*إِنَّ   الدُّنْيَا لَيْسَتْ بِدَارِ قَرَارِكُم ، دَارٌ كَتَبَ اللهُ عَلَيْهَا   الْفَنَاءَ ، وَكَتَبَ عَلَى أَهْلِهَا مِنْهَا الظَّعن - أي الارتحال - ،   فَكَمْ عَامِر موثق عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ يَخْرَبُ ، وَكَمْ مُقِيمٍ مُغْتَبطٍ   عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ يَظْعَن ، فَأَحْسِنُوا رَحِمَكُمُ اللهُ مِنْهَا   الرِّحْلَةَ بَأَحْسَنِ مَا بِحَضْرَتِكُمْ مِنَ النُّقْلَةِ ،   وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى*)) (2).

إن الإنسان في هدمٍ لعمره منذ خرج من بطن أمه بل هو - كما قال الحسن البصري   - أيام مجموعة ؛ فكلما ذهب يوم ذهب بعض الإنسان وجزء منه، اليوم منه يهدم   الشهر، والشهر يهدم السنة، والسنة تهدم العمر، وكل ساعة تمضي من العبد   فهي مُدْنِيَةٌ له من الأجل ، وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " ما ندمتُ   على شيء ندمي على يوم غربت شمسه نقص فيه أجلي ولم يزدد فيه عملي " وهذا من   شدة حرصه على الوقت ، قال الحسن رحمه الله : "أدركت أقواماً كانوا على   أوقاتهم أشد منكم حرصاً على دراهمكم ودنانيركم " .
ولهذا فإن مَنْ أَمْضَى يَوْمَهُ فِي غَيْرِ حَقٍّ قَضَاهُ ، أَوْ فَرْضٍ   أَدَّاهُ ، أَوْ مَجْدٍ أَثَّلَهُ أَوْ حَمْدٍ حَصَّلَهُ ، أَوْ خَيْرٍ   أَسَّسَهُ أَوْ عِلْمٍ اقْتَبَسَهُ ، فَقَدْ عَقَّ يَوْمَهُ وَظَلَمَ   نَفْسَهُ وظلم يومه .
إن الليالي والأيام هي رأس مال الإنسان في هذه الحياة ؛ رِبْحها الجنة ،   وخسرانها النار ، السنة شجرة ، والشهور فروعها ، والأيام أغصانها ،   والساعات أوراقها ، والأنفاس ثمارها ؛ فمن كانت أنفاسه في طاعة الله فثمرته   طيبة مباركة حلوٌ مذاقها ، ومن كانت أنفاسه في معصية الله فثمرته خبيثة مذاقها مرٌّ وحنظل .

لقد تكاثرت النصوص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان أهمية الوقت والحث   على اغتنامه وعدم إضاعته وبيان أن العبد مسؤول عنه يوم القيامة ، فعن ابن   عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((*اغْتَنِمْ   خَمْسًا قَبْلَ خَمْسٍ : شَبَابَكَ قَبْلَ هَرَمِكَ ، وَصِحَّتَكَ قَبْلَ   سَقَمِكَ ، وَغِنَاكَ قَبْلَ فَقْرِكَ ، وَفَرَاغَكَ قَبْلَ شُغْلِكَ ،   وَحَيَاتَكَ قَبْلَ مَوْتِكَ*))(3)، وعَنْ أَبِى بَرْزَةَ الأَسْلَمِىِّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ((*لاَ تَزُولُ قَدَمَا عَبْدٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى يُسْأَلَ عَنْ عُمْرِهِ فِيمَا أَفْنَاهُ وَعَنْ عِلْمِهِ فِيمَا فَعَلَ** وَعَنْ مَالِهِ مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَهُ وَفِيمَا أَنْفَقَهُ وَعَنْ جِسْمِهِ فِيمَا أَبْلاَهُ*))(4)،  وثبت في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه قال: ((*نِعْمَتَانِ مَغْبُونٌ فِيهِمَا كَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ ؛ الصِّحَّةُ وَالْفَرَاغُ*))(5). 

فلنغتنم في هذا الشهر المبارك والموسم العظيم كل ما يمكننا اغتنامه من   الطاعات ولنسخره في الإقبال على الله ، ولنغتم حياتنا كلها قبل أن يباغتنا   الموت ، وليغتنم الأصِحَّاء الذين عافاهم الله من الأمراض والأدواء  عافيتهم  وصحتهم قبل أن يبتليهم الله بأمراض  تعوقهم  وتضعف نشاطهم ، وليغتنم الذين حباهم الله بنعمة الوقت والفراغ  وقتهم  وفراغهم قبل أن تداهمهم الأشغال والهموم والصوارف ، وليغتنم الشباب  شبابهم  وقوتهم قبل أن يصيبهم داء الكبر والهرم الذي هو مظنة الضعف والفتور   والعاهات والأمراض ، وليغتنم الأغنياء الذين وسَّع الله لهم في أرزاقهم   ونالوا حظاً من هذه الأموال التي هي من حطام الدنيا الفانية أموالهم قبل أن   ينزل عليهم الفقر وتُلِمَّ بهم الحاجات ، وليغتنم كل أولئك وهؤلاء هذا   الموسم العظيم ليزدادوا فيه قرباً من الله ويتعرضوا فيه لنفحاته وبركاته   ورحماته بتوبةٍ نصوح وإكثارٍ من فعل الخيرات وإحجامٍ عن اقتراف القبائح   والمنهيات .
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : ((*وما من هذه المواسم الفاضلة موسم إلا ولله تعالى ف**يه   وظيفة من وظائف طاعته يُتقرب بها إليه، ولله لطيفة من لطائف نفحاته يصيب   بها من يشاء بفضله ورحمته عليه ، فالسعيد من اغتنم مواسم الشهور والأيام   والساعات وتقرب فيها إلى مولاه بما فيها من وظائف الطاعات ، فعسى أن تصيبه   نفحة من تلك النفحات فيسعُد بها سعادة يأمن بعدها من النار وما فيها من   اللفحات*))(6) اهـ.

ومن ضيَّع فراغه في مثل هذا الموسم العظيم ولم ينتفع من صحته في مثل هذا   الشهر الكريم فمتى عساه أن ينتفع ويستقيم !! قال ابن الجوزي : ((*مَنْ اسْتَعْمَلَ فَرَاغه وَصِحَّته فِي طَاعَة اللَّه فَهُوَ الْمَغْبُوط ، وَمَنْ اِسْتَعْمَلَهُم  َا فِي مَعْصِيَة اللَّ**ه فَهُوَ الْمَغْبُون ، لِأَنَّ الْفَرَاغ يَعْقُبهُ الشُّغْل وَالصِّحَّة يَعْقُبهَا السَّقَم*))(7).
ومما يؤثر عن بعض السلف قولهم: ((من *علامة المقت إضاعة الوقت*)) ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ((*إضاعة الوقت أشد من الموت ؛ لأن إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله والدار الآخرة ، والموت يقطعك عن الدنيا** وأهلها*))(8)*.*
والواجب على المسلم أن لا يغتر بالدنيا ؛ فإن صحيحها يسقم ، وجديدها يبلى ،   ونعيمها يفنى ، وشبابها يهرم ، وهو فيها في سير إلى الدار الآخرة ،  الآجال  منقوصة ، والأعمال محفوظة ، والموت يأتي بغتة ؛ فمن زرع خيراً  فيوشك أن  يحصد ثوابه وأجره ، ومن زرع شراً فيوشك أن يحصد ندامة وحسرة ، ولكل زارعٍ ما زرع.
اللهم بارك لنا في أوقاتنا وأعمارنا وأعمالنا ، وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً ،   ووفِّقنا لاغتنام الأوقات في الباقيات الصالحات ، وحبب لنا فعل الخيرات   وبُغض المنكرات ، واجعلنا ممن صام هذا الشهر صياماً يكون سبباً لنيل رضاك   والفوز بجنانك .

-------------------
(1) رواه البخاري في صحيحه معلقا في كتاب الرقاق ، باب في الأمل وطوله .
(2) رواه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء (5/292).
(3) رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (7846).
(4) رواه الترمذي (2602).
(5) صحيح البخاري (6412).
(6) كتاب لطائف المعارف لابن رجب (ص: 6).
(7) نقله ابن حجر في فتح الباري  (11 / 230).
(8) الفوائد لابن القيم (ص: 44).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 

7- أًهَمِّيَّةُ ذِكْرِ الله
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

                                                            إن ذكر الله -   جلّ وعلا - هو أزكى الأعمال وخيرها وأفضلها عند الله تبارك وتعالى ، ففي   المسند للإمام أحمد وجامع الترمذي وسنن ابن ماجة ومستدرك الحاكم وغيرها من   حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ((أَلَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ  ، وَأَزْكَاهَا عِنْدَ  مَلِيكِكُمْ ، وَأَرْفَعِهَا فِي دَرَجَاتِكُمْ ،  وَخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ مِنْ  إِنْفَاقِ الذَّهَبِ وَالْوَرِقِ، وَخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  مِنْ أَنْ تَلْقَوْا  عَدُوَّكُمْ فَتَضْرِبُوا أَعْنَاقَهُمْ وَيَضْرِبُوا  أَعْنَاقَكُمْ ؟  قَالُوا بَلَى ، قَالَ ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى)) (1) .

فهذا الحديث  العظيم أفاد أفضلية الذكر ، وأنه يعدل عتق الرقاب ، ونفقة  الأموال ،  والحمل على الخيل في سبيل الله عز وجل ، ويعدل الضرب بالسيف في  سبيل الله  تعالى ، قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : " وقد تكاثرت النصوص بتفضيل  الذّكر على  الصدقة بالمال وغيره من الأعمال "(2) ثم أورد حديث أبي الدرداء  المتقدم ،  وجملة من الأحاديث الأخرى الدالة على المعنى نفسه .
وقد روى ابن أبي  الدنيا - كما في الترغيب والترهيب للمنذري وقال إسناده حسن - عن  الأعمش عن  سالم بن أبي الجعد قال : قيل لأبي الدرداء إنّ رجلاً أعتق مائة  نسمة قال :  " إنّ مائة نسمة من مال رجل كثيرٌ، وأفضلُ من ذلك إيمانٌ  ملزومٌ بالليل  والنهار وأن لا يزال لسان أحدكم رطباً من ذكر الله "(3) ،  فبيَّن رضي الله  عنه فضل عتق الرقاب وأنه مع عظم فضله لا يعدل ملازمة  الذكر والمداومة عليه ،  وورد بيان تفضيل الذكر على غيره من الأعمال عن غير  واحد من الصحابة  والتابعين كعبد الله بن مسعود وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص، أورد بعض هذه  الأقوال ابن رجب رحمه الله في جامع العلوم والحكم.

روى الإمام أحمد  والطبراني عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس الجهني عن أبيه عن رسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ((أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ أَيُّ  الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا يَا رَسُولُ اللَّه ؟ قَالَ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ  تَعَالَى ذِكْرًا ، قَالَ فَأَيُّ الصَّائِمِينَ  أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا ؟ قَالَ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ ذِكْرًا ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ  لَهُ الصَّلَاةَ وَالزَّكَاةَ  وَالْحَجَّ وَالصَّدَقَةَ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ :  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ ذِكْرًا ، فَقَالَ  أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ لِعُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ :  ذَهَبَ الذَّاكِرُونَ بِكُلِّ  خَيْرٍ !! ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  أَجَلْ))(4).
وهذا الشهر الكريم هو  شهر الذكر والثناء على الله رب العالمين، بل ما شُرع  الصيام ولا صام  الصائمون إلا لإقامة ذكر الله ، ولذلك أخبر النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم - كما  تقدم - أن أعلى الناس درجة وأعظمهم أجراً حين  اشتراكهم في قيامهم بطاعة من  الطاعات أو قربة من القربات لرب الأرض  والسموات أكثرُهم لله ذكراً ؛ فدلَّ  ذلك على أهمية الذكر وأنه هو الغاية  المقصودة من القيام بجميع الطاعات  والعبادات ، فأكثر الصائمين أجراً  أكثرهم لله ذكراً .

وذِكر الله  أكبر من كل شيء وأفضل كل شيء ، قال تعالى: {اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْكَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ} [العنكبوت:  45] "  أي: ذِكر الله لكم بالثواب والثناء عليكم أكبر من ذكركم  له في عباداتكم  وصلواتكم ، وهو ذاكرٌ من ذكَره ، قال معناه ابن مسعود  وابن عباس وأبو  الدرداء وأبو قرَّة وسلمان والحسن وهو اختيار الطبري ،  وقيل: ذكركم الله في  صلاتكم وفي قراءة القرآن أفضل من كلِّ شيء ، وقيل  المعنى: إن ذكر الله  أكبر مع المداومة من الصلاة في النهي عن الفحشاء  والمنكر ، قال ابن زيد  وقتادة: ولذكر الله أكبر من كلِّ شيء أي أفضل من  العبادات كلها بغير ذكر  "(5).
" قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الصحيح أن معنى  الآية : أن  الصلاة فيها مقصودان عظيمان، وأحدهما أعظم من الآخر ؛ فإنها  تنهى عن  الفحشاء والمنكر، وهي مشتملة على ذكر الله تعالى، ولما فيها من ذكر  الله  تعالى أعظم من نهيها عن الفحشاء والمنكر)) ، وقد سئل سلمان الفارسي  رضي  الله عنه : ((أيُّ الأعمال أفضل؟ فقال: أما تقرأ القرآن! ولذكر الله   أكبر))(6)، وذكر ابن أبي الدنيا عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنّه سُئل: أيّ   العمل أفضل ؟ قال: ((ذكر الله أكبر)) "(7).

وقد أمر الله في كتابه  عباده المؤمنين بالإكثار من ذكره قياماً وقعوداً  وعلى الجنوب ، بالليل  والنهار ، وفي البر والبحر ، وفي السفر والحضر ، وفي  الغنى والفقر ، وفي  الصحة والسقم ، وفي السر والعلن ، وفي كل حال ، ورتب  لهم على ذلك جزيل  الأجر وعظيم الثواب وجميل المآب ، قال الله تعالى :  {يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا (41)  وَسَبِّحُوهُ  بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا (42) هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ   وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ  وَكَانَ  بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا (43) تَحِيَّتُهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَلْقَوْنَهُ سَلَامٌ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَرِيمًا}  [الأحزاب:41-44].
ففي هذه  الآية الحث على الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى وبيان ما يترتب على ذلك  من أجر  عظيم وخير عميم ، وقوله : {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ   وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ  } فيه أعظم الترغيب في الإكثار من ذكر الله وأحسن حضٍّ على   ذلك ، أي أنه سبحانه يذكركم فاذكروه أنتم ، ونظائر هذه الآية في القرآن   كثيرة كقوله تعالى: {كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو   عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ  تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ (151)  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي  وَلَا تَكْفُرُونِ}  [البقرة:151ـ152] ، فالجزاء من جنس العمل ؛ فمن ذكر  الله في نفسه ذكره الله  في نفسه ، ومن ذكر الله في ملأٍ ذكره الله في ملأٍ  خير منهم ، ومن نسي  الله نسيه الله .
والذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات هم المفرِّدون  السابقون إلى الخيرات  المحظوظون بأرفع الدرجات وأعلى المقامات، روى مسلم في  صحيحه عن أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال: ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يَسِيرُ فِي طَرِيقِ مَكَّةَ  فَمَرَّ عَلَى  جَبَلٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ جُمْدَانُ فَقَالَ : سِيرُوا هَذَا  جُمْدَانُ ، سَبَقَ  الْمُفَرِّدُونَ ، قَالُوا وَمَا الْمُفَرِّدُونَ يَا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟  قَالَ الذَّاكِرُونَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا  وَالذَّاكِرَاتُ  ))(8).
ولكن ؛ بِمَ ينال العبد ذلك ؟

وهذا  سؤال عظيم يجدر بكل مسلم أن يقف عنده ويعرف جوابه ، ومن أحسن ما روي  عن  السلف في معنى الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات : ما جاء عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما أنه قال : (( المراد : يذكرون الله في أدبار الصلوات ،  وغدواً  وعشياً ، وفي المضاجع ، وكلما استيقظ من نومه ، وكلما غدا أو راح  من منزله  ذكر الله تعالى))(9).
وفي هذا المعنى قول الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن  بن سعدي رحمه الله : " وأقل  ذلك أن يلازم الإنسان أوراد الصباح والمساء  وأدبار الصلوات الخمس وعند  العوارض والأسباب ، وينبغي مداومة ذلك في جميع  الأوقات على جميع الأحوال،  فإن ذلك عبادة يسبق بها العامل ، وهو مستريح ،  وداع إلى محبة الله  ومعرفته، وعون على الخير وكف اللسان عن الكلام القبيح  "(10).
وأسأل الله سبحانه بأسمائه الحسنى أن يجعلني وإياكم من  الذاكرين الله  كثيراً والذاكرات ، من الذين أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجراً  عظيماً ، إنه على  ذلك قدير وبالإجابة جدير.

----------------------
(1) مسند الإمام أحمد (21599، 21601) ، سنن الترمذي (3377) واللفظ له .
(2) جامع العلوم والحكم (الحديث الخامس والعشرون، ص: 66).
(3)قال الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب " ضعيف موقوف "
(4) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (15553) والطبراني في الدعاء (1887 ) واللفظ له .
(5) تفسير القرطبي (سورة العنكبوت ، آية 45) .
(6) رواه الطبري في تفسيره (20/183).
(7) انظر الوابل الصيب لابن القيم ( ص151-152).
(8) صحيح مسلم (2676).
(9) الأذكار للنووي (ص 10).
(10) تفسير السعدي (الأحزاب آية 41، ص: 667).  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 

7- أًهَمِّيَّةُ ذِكْرِ الله
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

                                                            إن ذكر الله -     جلّ وعلا - هو أزكى الأعمال وخيرها وأفضلها عند الله تبارك وتعالى ،  ففي    المسند للإمام أحمد وجامع الترمذي وسنن ابن ماجة ومستدرك الحاكم  وغيرها  من   حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول    الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ((أَلَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرِ   أَعْمَالِكُمْ  ، وَأَزْكَاهَا عِنْدَ  مَلِيكِكُمْ ، وَأَرْفَعِهَا فِي   دَرَجَاتِكُمْ ،  وَخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ مِنْ  إِنْفَاقِ الذَّهَبِ وَالْوَرِقِ،   وَخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  مِنْ أَنْ تَلْقَوْا  عَدُوَّكُمْ فَتَضْرِبُوا   أَعْنَاقَهُمْ وَيَضْرِبُوا  أَعْنَاقَكُمْ ؟  قَالُوا بَلَى ، قَالَ   ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى)) (1) .

فهذا الحديث  العظيم أفاد أفضلية الذكر ، وأنه يعدل عتق الرقاب ، ونفقة    الأموال ،  والحمل على الخيل في سبيل الله عز وجل ، ويعدل الضرب بالسيف في    سبيل الله  تعالى ، قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : " وقد تكاثرت النصوص بتفضيل    الذّكر على  الصدقة بالمال وغيره من الأعمال "(2) ثم أورد حديث أبي  الدرداء   المتقدم ،  وجملة من الأحاديث الأخرى الدالة على المعنى نفسه .
وقد روى ابن أبي  الدنيا - كما في الترغيب والترهيب للمنذري وقال إسناده حسن - عن    الأعمش عن  سالم بن أبي الجعد قال : قيل لأبي الدرداء إنّ رجلاً أعتق   مائة  نسمة قال :  " إنّ مائة نسمة من مال رجل كثيرٌ، وأفضلُ من ذلك إيمانٌ    ملزومٌ بالليل  والنهار وأن لا يزال لسان أحدكم رطباً من ذكر الله "(3) ،    فبيَّن رضي الله  عنه فضل عتق الرقاب وأنه مع عظم فضله لا يعدل ملازمة    الذكر والمداومة عليه ،  وورد بيان تفضيل الذكر على غيره من الأعمال عن  غير   واحد من الصحابة  والتابعين كعبد الله بن مسعود وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص، أورد بعض هذه  الأقوال ابن رجب رحمه الله في جامع العلوم والحكم.

روى الإمام أحمد  والطبراني عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس الجهني عن أبيه عن رسول    الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ((أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ أَيُّ    الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا يَا رَسُولُ اللَّه ؟ قَالَ    أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ  تَعَالَى ذِكْرًا ، قَالَ فَأَيُّ الصَّائِمِينَ    أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا ؟ قَالَ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ ذِكْرًا ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ    لَهُ الصَّلَاةَ وَالزَّكَاةَ  وَالْحَجَّ وَالصَّدَقَةَ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ    رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ :    أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلَّهِ ذِكْرًا ، فَقَالَ  أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ    عَنْهُ لِعُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ :  ذَهَبَ الذَّاكِرُونَ بِكُلِّ    خَيْرٍ !! ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :    أَجَلْ))(4).
وهذا الشهر الكريم هو  شهر الذكر والثناء على الله رب العالمين، بل ما شُرع    الصيام ولا صام  الصائمون إلا لإقامة ذكر الله ، ولذلك أخبر النبي صلى    الله عليه وسلم - كما  تقدم - أن أعلى الناس درجة وأعظمهم أجراً حين    اشتراكهم في قيامهم بطاعة من  الطاعات أو قربة من القربات لرب الأرض    والسموات أكثرُهم لله ذكراً ؛ فدلَّ  ذلك على أهمية الذكر وأنه هو الغاية    المقصودة من القيام بجميع الطاعات  والعبادات ، فأكثر الصائمين أجراً    أكثرهم لله ذكراً .

وذِكر الله  أكبر من كل شيء وأفضل كل شيء ، قال تعالى: {اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ    إِلَيْكَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى    عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ}   [العنكبوت:  45] "  أي: ذِكر الله لكم بالثواب والثناء عليكم أكبر من ذكركم    له في عباداتكم  وصلواتكم ، وهو ذاكرٌ من ذكَره ، قال معناه ابن مسعود    وابن عباس وأبو  الدرداء وأبو قرَّة وسلمان والحسن وهو اختيار الطبري ،    وقيل: ذكركم الله في  صلاتكم وفي قراءة القرآن أفضل من كلِّ شيء ، وقيل    المعنى: إن ذكر الله  أكبر مع المداومة من الصلاة في النهي عن الفحشاء    والمنكر ، قال ابن زيد  وقتادة: ولذكر الله أكبر من كلِّ شيء أي أفضل من    العبادات كلها بغير ذكر  "(5).
" قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الصحيح أن معنى  الآية : أن    الصلاة فيها مقصودان عظيمان، وأحدهما أعظم من الآخر ؛ فإنها  تنهى عن    الفحشاء والمنكر، وهي مشتملة على ذكر الله تعالى، ولما فيها من ذكر  الله    تعالى أعظم من نهيها عن الفحشاء والمنكر)) ، وقد سئل سلمان الفارسي  رضي    الله عنه : ((أيُّ الأعمال أفضل؟ فقال: أما تقرأ القرآن! ولذكر الله     أكبر))(6)، وذكر ابن أبي الدنيا عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنّه سُئل: أيّ     العمل أفضل ؟ قال: ((ذكر الله أكبر)) "(7).

وقد أمر الله في كتابه  عباده المؤمنين بالإكثار من ذكره قياماً وقعوداً    وعلى الجنوب ، بالليل  والنهار ، وفي البر والبحر ، وفي السفر والحضر ، وفي    الغنى والفقر ، وفي  الصحة والسقم ، وفي السر والعلن ، وفي كل حال ،  ورتب   لهم على ذلك جزيل  الأجر وعظيم الثواب  وجميل المآب ، قال الله تعالى :   {يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا (41)   وَسَبِّحُوهُ  بُكْرَةً  وَأَصِيلًا (42) هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي  عَلَيْكُمْ   وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ  لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى  النُّورِ  وَكَانَ   بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا (43) تَحِيَّتُهُمْ يَوْمَ   يَلْقَوْنَهُ  سَلَامٌ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَرِيمًا}   [الأحزاب:41-44].
ففي هذه  الآية الحث على الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى وبيان ما يترتب على ذلك    من أجر  عظيم وخير عميم ، وقوله : {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ     وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ  } فيه أعظم الترغيب في الإكثار من ذكر الله وأحسن حضٍّ على     ذلك ، أي أنه سبحانه يذكركم فاذكروه أنتم ، ونظائر هذه الآية في القرآن     كثيرة كقوله تعالى: {كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ  يَتْلُو    عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا  وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ   وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ   تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ (151)  فَاذْكُرُونِي  أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي   وَلَا تَكْفُرُونِ}  [البقرة:151ـ152] ،  فالجزاء من جنس العمل ؛ فمن ذكر   الله في نفسه ذكره الله  في نفسه ، ومن  ذكر الله في ملأٍ ذكره الله في ملأٍ   خير منهم ، ومن نسي  الله نسيه الله .
والذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات هم المفرِّدون  السابقون إلى الخيرات    المحظوظون بأرفع الدرجات وأعلى المقامات، روى مسلم في  صحيحه عن أبي هريرة    رضي الله عنه قال: ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ    وَسَلَّمَ يَسِيرُ فِي طَرِيقِ مَكَّةَ    فَمَرَّ عَلَى  جَبَلٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ جُمْدَانُ فَقَالَ : سِيرُوا هَذَا    جُمْدَانُ ، سَبَقَ  الْمُفَرِّدُونَ ، قَالُوا وَمَا الْمُفَرِّدُونَ يَا    رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟  قَالَ الذَّاكِرُونَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا    وَالذَّاكِرَاتُ  ))(8).
ولكن ؛ بِمَ ينال العبد ذلك ؟

وهذا  سؤال عظيم يجدر بكل مسلم أن يقف عنده ويعرف جوابه ، ومن أحسن ما روي    عن  السلف في معنى الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات : ما جاء عن ابن عباس    رضي  الله عنهما أنه قال : (( المراد : يذكرون الله في أدبار الصلوات ،    وغدواً  وعشياً ، وفي المضاجع ، وكلما استيقظ من نومه ، وكلما غدا أو راح    من منزله  ذكر الله تعالى))(9).
وفي هذا المعنى قول الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن  بن سعدي رحمه الله : " وأقل    ذلك أن يلازم الإنسان أوراد الصباح والمساء  وأدبار الصلوات الخمس وعند    العوارض والأسباب ، وينبغي مداومة ذلك في جميع  الأوقات على جميع الأحوال،    فإن ذلك عبادة يسبق بها العامل ، وهو مستريح ،  وداع إلى محبة الله    ومعرفته، وعون على الخير وكف اللسان عن الكلام القبيح  "(10).
وأسأل الله سبحانه بأسمائه الحسنى أن يجعلني وإياكم من  الذاكرين الله    كثيراً والذاكرات ، من الذين أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجراً  عظيماً ، إنه على    ذلك قدير وبالإجابة جدير.

----------------------
(1) مسند الإمام أحمد (21599، 21601) ، سنن الترمذي (3377) واللفظ له .
(2) جامع العلوم والحكم (الحديث الخامس والعشرون، ص: 66).
(3)قال الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب " ضعيف موقوف "
(4) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (15553) والطبراني في الدعاء (1887 ) واللفظ له .
(5) تفسير القرطبي (سورة العنكبوت ، آية 45) .
(6) رواه الطبري في تفسيره (20/183).
(7) انظر الوابل الصيب لابن القيم ( ص151-152).
(8) صحيح مسلم (2676).
(9) الأذكار للنووي (ص 10).
(10) تفسير السعدي (الأحزاب آية 41، ص: 667).  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

9 - فَضْلُ الْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ وَمَكَانَتُهُ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

                                                            إن شهر رمضان   المبارك هو شهر القرآن فيه نزل قال تعالى: { شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي   أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى   وَالْفُرْقَانِ } [البقرة:185]  ، وهو شهر الذكر وخير ما ينبغي للعبد أن   يذكر الله به في هذا الشهر الكريم  هو كلامه - تبارك وتعالى - الذي هو خير   الكلام وأحسنه وأصدقه وأنفعه ، وهو  وحي الله وتنزيله الذي لا يأتيه  الباطل  من بين يديه ولا من خلفه ، وهو  أفضل  كتاب  أنزله الله تبارك وتعالى على أفضل رسول ؛ على عبده ومصطفاه  وخيرته  من خلقه  محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكم هو جميل بنا أن   نستشعر فضل  القران وفضله وعظم مكانته ، لا سيما ونحن في الشهر الذي فيه   أنزل .

يقول الله تعالى في بيان شرف القرآن الكريم وفضله : { وَلَا  يَأْتُونَكَ   بِمَثَلٍ إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا }   [الفرقان:33]   قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : (( في هذا اعتناء كبير لشرف   الرسول صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه ، حيث كان   يأتيه الوحي من الله بالقرآن صباحاً ومساءً ، ليلاً  ونهاراً ، سفراً   وحضراً ، فكل مرة كان يأتيه الملك بالقرآن كإنزال كتاب مما  قبله   من الكتب المتقدمة ، فهذا المقام أعلى وأجلُّ وأعظم مكانة من سائر   إخوانه  من الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين. فالقرآن أشرف كتاب   أنزله  الله ، ومحمد صلوات لله وسلامه عليه، أعظم نبي أرسله الله )) (1) اهـ.

إن  فضل القرآن الكريم وشرفه ورفيع قدره وعلو مكانته أمرٌ لا يخفى على    المسلمين ، فهو كتاب الله رب العالمين ، وكلام خالق الخلق أجمعين ، فيه    نبأُ ما قبلنا ، وخبر ما بعدنا ، وحُكم ما بيننا ، هو الفصل ليس بالهزل ،    من تركه من جبار قصمه الله ، ومن ابتغى  الهدى  في غيره أضله الله ، وهو حبل  الله المتين ، وهو الذكر الحكيم ، وهو   الصراط المستقيم ، هو الذي لا تزيغ  به الأهواء ، ولا تلتبس به الألسن ،   ولا يشبع منه العلماء ، ولا يَخْلَقُ  على كثرة الرد ، ولا تنقضي عجائبه،   من قال به صدق، ومن عمل به أُجر، ومن  حكم  به  عدل، ومن دعا إليه هُدي إلى صراط مستقيم ، وقدرُ القرآن وفضله هو  بقدر   الموصوف به وفضله ، فالقرآن كلام الله وصفته ، وكما أنه تبارك وتعالى  لا   سميَّ له ولا شبيه في أسمائه وصفاته فلا سميَّ له ولا شبيه له في كلامه ،    فله تبارك وتعالى الكمال المطلق في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته ، لا يشبهه شيء  من   خلقه ، ولا يشبه هو تبارك وتعالى شيئاً من خلقه، تعالى وتقدَّس عن  الشبيه   والنظير { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ  }   [الشورى:11] . والفرق بين كلام الله وكلام المخلوقين هو كالفرق بين  الخالق  والمخلوقين ، قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي رحمه الله : ((فضل القرآن  على سائر  الكلام كفضل الرب على خلقه، وذاك أنه منه)) (2)    . وقد روي هذا اللفظ مرفوعاً إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلا أن   رفعه  لا يثبت كما أوضح ذلك الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في كتابه (خلق أفعال    العباد) وغيره من أئمة العلم(3)، وأما معناه فحق لا ريب فيه ،  ولا ريب في حُسنه وقوته   واستقامته وجمال مدلوله ، وقد استشهد أهل العلم  لصحة معناه بنصوص عديدة ،   بل إن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله جعله عنواناً  لأحد تراجم أبواب كتاب   فضائل القرآن من صحيحه فقال في الباب السابع عشر منه  : " باب فضل القرآن   على سائر الكلام " .

والواجب علينا معاشر  المؤمنين أن نعظم القرآن الكريم الذي هو كلام ربنا   ومصدر عزنا وسبيل  سعادتنا ، ونحفظ له منزلته ومكانته ، ونقدره حق قدره ،   ونحسن فهمه ، ونعمل  به . يقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ((من كان يحب أن   يعلم أنه يحب الله  عز وجل فليعرض نفسه على القرآن ؛ فإن أحب القرآن فهو   يحب الله عز وجل ،  فإنما القرآن كلام الله عز وجل))(4)، ويقول رضي الله عنه : ((القرآن كلام الله عز وجل ، فمن رد منه شيئا فإنما يرد على الله عز وجل))(5).
هذا  وقد كان للسلف رحمهم الله عنايةٌ فائقة واهتمامٌ بالغ بالقرآن العظيم   في  شهر القرآن شهر رمضان المبارك، وأسوتهم في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله  عليه   وسلم الذي كان يلقاه جبريل كل ليلة من رمضان يدارسه القرآن، روى  البخاري   ومسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدَ النَّاسِ ، وَكَانَ أَجْوَدُ   مَا  يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِينَ يَلْقَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ ، وَكَانَ   يَلْقَاهُ فِي  كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ فَيُدَارِسُهُ الْقُرْآنَ ،   فَلَرَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدُ   بِالْخَيْرِ مِنْ  الرِّيحِ الْمُرْسَلَةِ ))(6) .
*
*
وقد كان صلى الله  عليه وسلم يطيل القراءة في قيام رمضان بالليل أكثر من   غيره ، وهذا أمرٌ  يُشرع لكل من أراد أن يزيد في القراءة ويطيل وكان يصلي   لنفسه فليطوِّل ما  شاء ، وكذلك من صلى بجماعة يرضون بصلاته ، أما   ما سوى ذلك فالمشروع التخفيف  ، قال الإمام أحمد لبعض أصحابه وكان يصلي   بهم في رمضان : ((إن هؤلاء قوم  ضَعْفَى اقرأ خمساً ستاً سبعاً، قال فقرأتُ   فختمتُ في ليلةَ سبع وعشرين)) (7) ، فأرشده رحمه الله إلى أن يراعي حال المأمومين فلا يشقُّ عليهم .
وكان  السلف رحمهم الله يتلون القرآن في شهر رمضان في الصلاة وغيرها ، فكان    الأسود يقرأ القرآن في كل ليلتين في رمضان ، وكان النخعي رحمه الله يفعل    ذلك في العشر الأواخر منه خاصة وفي بقية الشهر في ثلاث ، وكان قتادة  رحمه   الله يختم في كلِّ سبعٍ دائماً وفي رمضان في كلِّ ثلاث وفي العشر  الأواخر   كل ليلة ، وكان الزهري رحمه الله إذا دخل رمضان قال: ((فإنما هو  تلاوة   القرآن وإطعام الطعام)) ، وكان مالك رحمه الله إذا دخل رمضان يفرُّ  من   قراءة الحديث ومجالسةِ أهل العلم  ويقبِل على  تلاوة القرآن من المصحف ، وكان  قتادة رحمه الله يدرس القرآن  في شهر رمضان ،  وكان سفيان الثوري إذا دخل  رمضان ترك جميع العبادة وأقبل  على تلاوة  القرآن . والآثار عنهم في هذا  المعنى كثيرة (8).
رزقنا الله وإيّاكم حُسن اتباعهم  والسير على آثارهم ، ونسأله تبارك وتعالى   بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا أن  يعْمُر قلوبنا بحب القرآن وتعظيمه   وتوقيره والعمل به ، وأن يجعلنا من أهل  القرآن الذين هم أهل الله وخاصته.

 ---------------
(1) تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير سورة الفرقان) .
(2) رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (2137) .
(3) انظر الضعيفة للألباني (1334).
(4) السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد (1/148، رقم125).
(5) السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد (1/144، رقم119).
(6) البخاري (6)، ومسلم (2308) واللفظ للبخاري .
(7) ذكره ابن رجب في لطائف المعارف ص180 .
(8) انظر لطائف المعارف لابن رجب ص181 .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
10 - أَهَمِّيَّةُ فَهْمِ الْقُرْآنِ وَالْعَمَلُ بِهِ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

قال تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى   وَالْفُرْقَانِ} [البقرة:185] ، وقال تعالى: {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ   إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ   أُولُوالْأَلْبَ  ابِ} [ص:29] .
إن تلاوة القرآن وتدبره هي أعظم أبواب الهداية ؛ لأنه يهدي للتي هي أقوم ،   ويدل ويقود إلى فعل الصالحات وترك المنكرات ، ويملأ القلب إيماناً ومعرفة   بالله ، ويرغِّب في الفوز والظفر بدار الكرامة ، ويخوِّف ويحذِّر من الخسارة   والحرمان في دار الخزي والندامة ، وهو مشتمل على كثير من العبر والأمثال   التي يضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون ، والتالي للقرآن بتدبر وتعقل   يدفعه ذلك للاستجابة لأمر الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيُعَظِّم الله   ويُوَحِّده ويؤدِّي صلاته وزكاته ويحج فرضه ويصوم شهره إضافة إلى مسابقته   ومنافسته 

بالنوافل والقربات يرجو رحمة الله ورضوانه قال تعالى: {إِنَّ هَذَا   الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا}   [الإسراء:9] ، وقال سبحانه وتعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ   اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا   وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ (29) لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ   أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ}  [فاطر: 29-30] .
وتلاوة القرآن وتدبره والعمل به هو ديدن المؤمنين ووصْف أولياء الله   الصالحين وسبب هداية الله لعباده المقربين، وترك تدبره والعمل به هو وصْف   العصاة المعرضين وسبب ضلال الضالين والمستكبرين ؛ قال تعالى منكراً عليهم   ذلك: {أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ   أَقْفَالُهَا}[محمد: 24] ، وقال سبحانه: {أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ   الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ   اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا} [النساء: 82] ، وقال تعالى: {قَدْ كَانَتْ آيَاتِي   تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ تَنْكِصُونَ (66)   مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِهِ سَامِرًا تَهْجُرُونَ (67) أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا   الْقَوْلَ أَمْ جَاءَهُمْ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَاءَهُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ}   [المؤمنون: 66-68]  أي: أنهم لو تدبروا القرآن لأوجب لهم الإيمان ولَمَنَعَهم من الكفر والعصيان، فدل ذلك على أن تدبر القرآن يدعو إلى كل خير ويعصم من كل شر .

ووصف الله القرآن بأنه أحسن الحديث ، وأنه تعالى ثنى فيه من الآيات وردد   القول فيه ليفهم ، وأن جلود الأبرار عند سماعه تقشعر خشية وخوفاً فقال   تعالى : {اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا   مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ   ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ   هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا   لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ } [الزمر: 23] .
وعاتب سبحانه المؤمنين على عدم خشوعهم عند سماع القرآن وحذَّرهم من مشابهة الكفار في ذلك   فقال سبحانه {أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ  قُلُوبُهُمْ  لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا  كَالَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ}  [الحديد:16] .

وأخبر سبحانه عن القرآن أنه يزيد المؤمنين إيماناً إذا قرءوه وتدبروا آياته   فقال سبحانه: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ   وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ   إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ} [الأنفال: 2] .
وأخبر عن صالح أهل الكتاب أن القرآن إذا تلي عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجداً يبكون ويزيدهم خشوعاً   وإيماناً وتسليماً ، فقال سبحانه: {قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لَا  تُؤْمِنُوا  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا  يُتْلَى  عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا (107) وَيَقُولُونَ   سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَا إِنْ كَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّنَا لَمَفْعُولًا (108)   وَيَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ يَبْكُونَ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ خُشُوعًا} [الإسراء:   107-109] .

ثم مع هذا فإن الله تعالى قد حذَّر عباده من الإعراض عن القرآن الكريم أشد   التحذير ، وبيَّن لهم خطورة ذلك وما يجنيه من فعل ذلك من الإثم والوزر  الذي  يحمله معه يوم القيامة بسبب إعراضه عن القرآن وعدم تلقيه بالقبول  والتسليم  ، يقول الله تعالى : {وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِنْ لَدُنَّا ذِكْرًا  (99) مَنْ  أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وِزْرًا (100)  خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاءَ  لَهُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا} [طه: 99ـ 101] ، فإذا كان القرآن  ذكراً للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم ولأمته فيجب علينا تلقيه بالقبول  والتسليم والانقياد  والتعظيم ، وأن نهتدي بنوره إلى الصراط المستقيم ، وأن  نُقبِل عليه بالتعلم  والتعليم والعمل بتوجيهاته لننعم بطيب العيش في هذه الحياة ولنحظى بشفاعته بعد الممات وفي المعاد ، وأن مقابلته بالإعراض والصدود أو بما هو أخطر من ذلك من الإنكار والجحود   فإنه زيغ وضلال وكفر وطغيان يستحق فاعله العقوبة في الدنيا بضنك العيش   والشقاوة والحرمان ، ويوم القيامة ينسى ويحشر في النار مع العميان ، قال   تعالى: {فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ   فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى (123) وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ   لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى (124)   قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ بَصِيرًا (125) قَالَ   كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى}   [طه: 123ـ 126] .

فحريٌّ بكل مسلم ولاسيما في هذا الشهر المبارك والموسم العظيم أن يعظم   القرآن الكريم ويقدره حق قدره ويتلوه حق تلاوته ؛ بتدبر آياته والتفكر   والتعقل لمعانيه وبالعمل بما يقتضيه . يقول العلامة ابن القيم رحمه   الله : ((فلا شيء أنفع للقلب من قراءة القرآن بالتدبر والتفكر فإنه جامعٌ   لجميع منازل السائرين وأحوال العاملين ومقامات العارفين، وهو الذي يورث   المحبة والشوق والخوف والرجاء والإنابة والتوكل والرضا والتفويض والشكر   والصبر وسائر الأحوال التي بها حياة القلب وكماله ، وكذلك يزجر عن جميع   الصفات والأفعال المذمومة التي بها فساد القلب وهلاكه ، فلو علم الناس ما في   قراءة القرآن بالتدبر لاشتغلوا بها عن كل ما سواها ، فإذا قرأه بتفكر حتى   مر بآية وهو محتاج إليها في شفاء قلبه كررها ولو مائة مرة ولو ليلة ،   فقراءة آية بتفكر وتفهم خير من قراءة ختمةٍ بغير تدبر وتفهم ، وأنفع للقلب   وأدعى إلى حصول الإيمان وذوق حلاوة القرآن))(1).
وكلامه رحمه الله وافي الدلالة عظيم الفائدة ، ومن كان في قراءته للقرآن   على هذا الوصف أثَّر فيه القرآن غاية التأثير وانتفع بتلاوته تمام الانتفاع   وكان بذلك من أهل العلم والإيمان الراسخين ؛ وهذا هو مقصود القرآن وغاية   مطلوبه ، ولذا يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : ((وَالْمَطْلُوبُ   مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ هُوَ فَهْمُ مَعَانِيهِ وَالْعَمَلُ بِهِ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ   تَكُنْ هَذِهِ هِمَّةَ حَافِظِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَالدِّينِ))(2).
اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا وذهاب   همومنا وغمومنا ، وعلِّمْنا منه ما جهلنا وانفعنا بما علَّمْتنا ، وارزقنا   حسن تلاوته وتدبره ووفقنا للعمل به واتباع أمره واجتناب نهيه ، وارفع به   درجاتنا يوم العرض عليك ، وأعذنا اللهم من الغفلة والإعراض عنه.

 ------------
(1) مفتاح دار السعادة (1/187).
(2) مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية (5/262).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
11- رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ التَّقْوَى
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن الله تبارك وتعالى الرحمن الرحيم أوصى عباده بتقواه التي بها يحصِّلون السعادة في هذه الحياة الدنيا ويوم   يقوم الأشهاد وينالون رضاه والفوز بدار كرامته والسلامة من ناره وعذابه ،   وهي وصيته سبحانه للأولين والآخرين من خلقه قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ   وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ   أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ } [النساء:131] ، وقد شرع سبحانه لعباده صيام شهر   رمضان المبارك لتحقيق تقواه ، قال تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ   آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ   قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} يعني بالصوم لأن الصوم وصلة إلى التقوى   لما فيه من قهر النفس وكسر الشهوات ، فما شُرع صيام هذا الشهر الكريم إلا   لتحقيق التقوى ؛ بل إنه من أكثر ما يعين على تحقيقها ، قال ابن القيم  رحمه  الله : (( وللصوم تأثيرٌ عجيب فى حفظ الجوارح الظاهرة   والقوى الباطنة وحِميتها عن التخليط الجالب لها المواد الفاسدة التي إذا   استولت عليها أفسدتها ، واستفراغ المواد الرديئة المانعة لها من صحتها   ؛ فالصومُ يحفظ على القلب والجوارح صحتها ، ويُعيد إليها ما استلبته منها   أيدى الشهوات، فهو من أكبر العونِ على التقوى كما قال تعالى: { يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ   عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ } [البقرة:183]   ))(1) اهـ .

وقال العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله في تفسيره لقوله{   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ }: (( فإن الصيام من أكبر أسباب التقوى، لأن فيه   امتثال أمر الله واجتناب نهيه ، فمما اشتمل عليه من التقوى:
*  أن الصائم يترك ما حرم الله عليه من الأكل والشرب والجماع ونحوها التي تميل إليها نفسه ؛ متقرباً بذلك إلى الله  راجياً بتركها ثوابه ، فهذا من التقوى.
*  ومنها: أن الصائم يدرِّب نفسه على مراقبة الله تعالى ، فيترك ما تهوى نفسه مع قدرته عليه، لعلمه باطلاع الله عليه.
*  ومنها: أن الصيام يضيق مجاري الشيطان ، فإنه يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم ، فبالصيام يضعف نفوذه ، وتقل منه المعاصي.
*   ومنها: أن الصائم في الغالب تكثر طاعته ، والطاعات من خصال التقوى.
*  ومنها: أن الغني إذا ذاق ألم الجوع أوجب له ذلك مواساةَ الفقراء المعدمين، وهذا من خصال التقوى)) اهـ.
وتقوى الله هي طاعته بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ، ومعنى التقوى: أن يجعل العبد بينه وبين ما يخافُهُ وقايةً، وتقوى العبد لربه: أن يجعل بينه وبين ما يخشاه من غضبه وسخطه وعقابه وقاية تقيه ، وذلك لا يكون إلا بفعل طاعته واجتناب معصيته .

والله عز وجل تارةً يأمر بتقواه فهو الذي يُخشى ويُرجى وكل خيرٍ يحصل   للعباد فهو منه سبحانه ، وتارةً يأمر باتقاء النار التي هي مآل من خالف   تقواه واتبع هواه كما قال تعالى :{ فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا   النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ } [البقرة:24] ، وكقوله سبحانه: { يَا أَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا   النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ } [التحريم:6] ، وتارةً يأمر باتقاء يوم القيامة   يوم الحساب والجزاء والسعادة أو الشقاء ؛   اليوم الذي ينال فيه المتقون ثوابهم والمجرمون المخالفون للتقوى عذابهم   وعقابهم كما قال تعالى: { وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى   اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ }   [البقرة:281] .
وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي أصحابه بتقوى الله وإذا أرسل سرِيَّةً   يوصي أميرها في خاصة نفسه بتقوى الله وبمن معه خيراً ، ولما خطب يوم  النحر  في حجة الوداع أوصى الناس بتقوى الله لحاجة الناس إلى هذه الوصية  ولعظيم  أهميتها وفائدتها .
ولقد اعتنى السلف الصالح بتحقيق التقوى في نفوسهم وتوضيح معناها ومبناها ولم يزالوا يتواصون بها ؛ قال   ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : " الْمُتَّقَونَ : الَّذِينَ يَحْذَرُونَ مِنَ   اللهِ عُقُوبَتَهُ فِي تَرْكِ مَا يَعْرِفُونَ مِنَ الْهُدَى ،  وَيَرْجُونَ  رَحْمَتَهُ فِي التَّصْدِيقِ بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ " . وقال الحسن  البصري رحمه  الله : " الْمُتَّقُونَ اتَّقَوْا مَا حُرِّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ ،  وَأَدَّوْا  مَا افْتُرِضَ عَلَيْهِمْ " . وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه  الله : " لَيْسَ  تَقْوَى اللهِ 

بِصِيَامِ النَّهَارِ وَلاَ بِقِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ وَالتَّخْلِيطِ فِيمَا   بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ ، وَلَكِنَّ تَقْوَى اللهِ: تَرْكُ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ ،   وَأَدَاءُ مَا افْتَرَضَ الله " . وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه في قوله   تعالى{ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ }[آل عمران:102] قال : " أَنْ   يُطَاعَ فَلَا يُعْصَى ، وَيُذْكَرَ فَلَا يُنْسَى ، وَأَنْ يُشْكَرَ فَلَا   يُكْفَرَ " ، وقال طلق بن حبيب: " التَّقْوَى أَنْ تَعْمَلَ بِطَاعَةِ   اللهِ عَلَى نُورٍ مِنَ اللهِ تَرْجُو ثَوَابَ اللهِ ، وَأَنْ تَتْرُكَ   مَعْصِيَةَ اللهِ عَلَى نُورٍ مِنَ اللهِ تَخَافُ عِقَابَ الله "(2) ، ولما قال رجل لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : اتق الله، أجابه عمر بقوله: " لَا خَيْرَ فِيكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تَقُولُوهَا، وَلَا خَيْرَ فِينَا إِذَا لَمْ نَقْبَلْهَا " .
والتقوى محلها القلب ، روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في   حديث طويل وفيه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((التَّقْوَى هَاهُنَا   وَيُشِيرُ إِلَى صَدْرِهِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ))(3) ، يقول ابن رجب   رحمه الله : " وإذا كان أصلُ التَّقوى في القُلوب ، فلا يطَّلعُ أحدٌ على   حقيقتها إلا الله عز وجل ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ   لَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَى صُوَرِكُمْ وَأَمْوَالِكُمْ ، وَلَكِنْ يَنْظُرُ  إِلَى  قُلُوبِكُمْ وَأَعْمَالِكُمْ  )) -أخرجه مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله  عنه  ،  وفي رواية ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَى أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَلَا   إِلَى صُوَرِكُمْ)) (4) - وحينئذٍ فقد يكون كثيرٌ ممن له صورة حسنة أو  مال  أو جاه أو رياسة في الدنيا قلبه خراباً من التقوى ، ويكون من ليس له  شيء  من ذلك قلبُه مملوءاً من التقوى، فيكون أكرم عند الله عز وجل ، بل ذلك  هو  الأكثر وقوعاً " (5) اهـ.

وللتقوى عوائد عديدة وثمار كثيرة يجنيها المتقون في الدنيا والآخرة فمن ثمراتها في الدنيا:
- حصول العلم النافع قال تعالى: { وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ   اللَّهُ } [البقرة: 282]، وقال سبحانه: { إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا } [الأنفال: 29].
- الخروج من المحن ، وحصول الرزق الطيب للعبد من حيث لا يحتسب قال تعالى: {   وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا [2] وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ   حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ } [الطلاق:2-3] .
- أنهم ينالوا محبة الله ، ومعيَّته ، ومغفرته ؛ وبذلك يتحقق لهم الفوز والفلاح ، قال تعالى: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ   الْمُتَّقِينَ } [التوبة:4] ، وقال سبحانه: { وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ   مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ } [البقرة:194]  ، وقال عز وجل: { وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } [الأنفال:69] ، وقال تعالى: { وَاتَّقُوا   اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } [البقرة:189] .

وأما ثمرات التقوى في الآخرة فهي كثيرة وعديدة منها :
- الفوز بجنات النعيم ، وحصول الرفعة لهم والعاقبة الحميدة ، قال تعالى: {   إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ } [القلم:34] ،   وقال سبحانه: { وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ }   [البقرة:212] ، وقال سبحانه: { وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } [الأعراف: 128] .
- ومن أعظم ثمرات التقوى لقاءُ الله ورؤيتُه يوم القيامة قال تعالى: { إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ [54] فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ }[القمر:54-55] .
فنسأل الكريم رب العرش العظيم ونحن في هذا الموسم العظيم والشهر الكريم أن   يزيِّن قلوبنا بزينة التقوى وأن يجعلها لنا زاداً في هذه الدنيا ويوم   نلقاه.

-----------------
(1) زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد (فصل: فى هَدْيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصيام ، ص: 201).
(2) أورد ابن رجب رحمه الله هذه الآثار عن السلف رحمهم الله في جامع العلوم والحكم (الحديث الثامن عشر/ ص: 296-297).
(3) صحيح مسلم (2564).
(4) كلا الروايتين أخرجها مسلم برقم (2564).
(5) جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب (الحديث الخامس والثلاثون / ص: 626).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  
12- رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ الصَّبْر
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

                                                            إن الصبر هو    الأساس الأكبر لكل خُلُقٍ جميل ، والتنزه من كلِّ خُلُقٍ رذيل ، وهو حبس    النفس على ما تكره ، وعلى خلاف مرادها  طلباً  لرضا الله وثوابه ، ويدخل فيه  الصبر على طاعة الله ، وعن معصيته ،  وعلى  أقدار الله المؤلمة ، فلا تتم هذه  الثلاثة التي تجمع الدين كله إلا  بالصبر  :
* فالطاعات - خصوصاً  الطاعات الشاقة كالجهاد في سبيل الله ، والعبادات   المستمرة كطلب العلم  والمداومة على الأقوال النافعة والأفعال النافعة - لا   تتم إلا بالصبر عليها  ، وتمرين النفس على الاستمرار عليها وملازمتها ومرابطتها ، وإذا ضعف الصبر  ضعفت هذه الأفعال وربما انقطعت .

* وكذلك كفُّ النفس عن المعاصي -  وخصوصاً المعاصي التي في النفس داعٍ قويٌ   إليها - لا يتم الترك إلا بالصبر  والمصابرة على مخالفة الهوى وتحمُّل   مرارته .
* وكذلك المصائب حين  تنزل بالعبد ويريد أن يقابلها بالرضا والشكر والحمد   لله على ذلك لا يتم ذلك  إلا بالصبر واحتساب الأجر . ومتى مرّن العبد نفسه   على الصبر ووطّنها على  تحمُّل المشاق والمصاعب وجدّ واجتهد في تكميل ذلك صار عاقبته الفلاح  والنجاح ، وقلّ من جدّ في أمر يطلبه واستصحب الصبر إلا فاز بالظفر .
وإن  شهر رمضان مدرسة عظيمة وصرح شامخ يستلهم منه العباد كثيراً من العبر    والدروس النافعة التي تربي النفوس وتقوِّمها في شهرها هذا وبقية عمرها ،    وإن مما يجنيه الصائمون في هذا الشهر العظيم والموسم المبارك تعويد النفس    وحملها على الصبر ؛ ولذا وصف النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم شهر رمضان    بشهر الصبر في أكثر من حديث ، منها ما رواه الإمام أحمد ومسلم من حديث  أبي   قتادة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((صَوْمُ  شَهْرِ  الصَّبْرِ وَثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مِنْ كُلِّ شَهْرٍ صَوْمُ  الدَّهْرِ))(1)  ،  وأخرج الإمام أحمد عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  بْنِ الشِّخِّيرِ   عَنِ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ وذكر الحديث أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال:   (( صَوْمُ شَهْرِ الصَّبْرِ وَثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ  مِنْ كُلِّ شَهْرٍ  يُذْهِبْنَ وَحَرَ الصَّدْرِ ))(2) ، وروى النسائي عن  الباهلي رضي الله عنه  قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((صمْ شهرَ  الصبرِ وثلاثةَ أيامٍ  من كلِّ شهر...))(3) .

ففي  هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شهر رمضان بأنه   شهر  الصبر وذلك لأن رمضان يجتمع فيه أنواع الصبر كلها ؛ الصبر على طاعة   الله ،  والصبر عن معصيته ، والصبر على أقدار الله المؤلمة :
- فرمضان فيه  الصيام، وفيه القيام، وفيه تلاوة القرآن ، وفيه البر   والإحسان والجود  والكرم وإطعام الطعام والذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار   وغير ذلك من أنواع  الطاعات ، وهي تحتاج إلى صبر ليقوم بها الإنسان على   أكمل الوجوه وأفضلها .

-  وفيه كفّ اللسان عن الكذب والغش واللغو والسب والشتم والصخب والجدال    والغيبة والنميمة ومنع بقية الجوارح عن اقتراف جميع المعاصي ، وهذا يكون في    رمضان وفي غيره ، والبعد عن هذه المعاصي يحتاج إلى صبر حتى يستطيع العبد  حفظ نفسه عن الوقوع فيها .
- ورمضان فيه ترك الطعام والشراب وما  يتعلق بها ونفسه تتوق لذلك وكذلك حبس   النفس عما أباحه الله من الشهوات  والملذات كالجماع ومقدماته، وهذا لا   تستطيع النفس إلا بالصبر .
فاشتمل  رمضان على أنواع الصبر كلها ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : (( والنفس   فيها  قوتان : قوة الإقدام ، وقوة الإحجام ؛ فحقيقة الصبر أن يجعل قوة   الإقدام  مصروفة إلى ما ينفعه ، وقوة الإحجام إمساكاً عما يضره ، ومن الناسمن   تكون  قوة صبره على فعل ما ينتفع به وثباتُه عليه أقوى من صبره عما يضره   فيصبر  على مشقة الطاعة ولا صبر له عن داعي هواه إلى ارتكاب ما نُهي عنه ،   ومنهم  من تكون قوة صبره عن المخالفات أقوى من صبره على مشقة الطاعات ،   ومنهم من  لا صبر له على هذا ولا ذاك ، وأفضل   الناس أصبرهم على النوعين ، فكثير من  الناس يصبر على مكابدة قيام الليل   في الحر والبرد وعلى مشقة الصيام ولا  يصبر عن نظرة محرمة ، وكثير من  الناس  يصبر عن النظر وعن الالتفات إلى الصور  ولا صبر له على الأمر  بالمعروف  والنهى عن المنكر وجهاد الكفار والمنافقين  بل هو أضعف شيء عن  هذا وأعجزه ،  وأكثرهم لا صبر له على واحد من الأمرين ،  وأقلهم أصبرهم في  الموضعين  ))(4) اهـ.

وقال  أيضاً : ((فالإنسان منا إذا غلب صبرُه باعثَ الهوى والشهوة الْتحق    بالملائكة ، وإن غلب باعثُ الهوى والشهوة صبرَه الْتحق بالشياطين ، وإن غلب    باعثُ طبعه من الأكل والشرب والجماع صبرَه التحق بالبهائم))(5).
وقد  أمر الله بالصبر وأثنى على الصابرين، وأخبر أن لهم المنازل العالية  والكرامات الغالية في   آيات كثيرة من القرآن وأخبر أنهم يوفون أجرهم بغير  حساب قال تعالى: {  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا  وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } [آل عمران:200] ، وقال  تعالى: {  وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ } [البقرة:45] ، وقال  سبحانه: {  وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ [155] الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ  مُصِيبَةٌ  قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ [156]   أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ   هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ } [البقرة:155ـ 157]، وقال تعالى: { وَالصَّابِرِينَ   فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ   صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ }[البقرة:177] ، وقال عز وجل:{   إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ } [البقرة:153] ، وقال تعالى في جزاء   الصابرين وأجرهم : { إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ   حِسَابٍ } [الزمر:10] ، وقال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: ((وَمَنْ يَتَصَبَّرْ يُصَبِّرْهُ اللَّهُ))(6)، وقال صلى الله عليه   وسلم : ((وَأَنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ))(7).

وحسبك  من خُلُقٍ يسهِّل على العبد مشقة الطاعات ، ويهوِّن عليه ترك ما   تهواه  النفوس من المخالفات ، ويسليه عن المصيبات ، ويُمِدُّ الأخلاق   الجميلةَ  كلها ويكون لها كالأساس للبنيان ، ومتى علِم العبد ما في الطاعات   من  الخيرات العاجلة والآجلة ، وما في   المعاصي من الأضرار العاجلة والآجلة ،  وما في الصبر على المصائب من الثواب   الجزيل والأجر العظيم ؛ سهل الصبر على  النفس ، وربما أتت به منقادة   مستحلية لثمراته ، وإذا كان أهل الدنيا يهوِّن  عليهم الصبر على المشقات   العظيمة لتحصيل حطامها ، فكيف لا يهون على المؤمن  الموفق الصبر على ما   يحبه الله لحصول ثمراته !! ومتى صبر العبد لله مخلصاً  في صبره كان الله   معه ؛ فإن الله مع الصابرين بالعون والتوفيق والتأييد  والتسديد .
اللهم وفِّقنا للقيام بحق هذا الشهر ، وطهرنا من وحر الصدر ، وألبِسنا فيه حلل اليقين والصبر .

 ------------
(1) مسند أحمد (7567، 8965)، ومسلم (1162) واللفظ للإمام أحمد .
(2) مسند الإمام أحمد (22965) .
(3) سنن النسائي  ( 2756) ، انظر صحيح الجامع (3794).
(4) عدّة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين (ص: 37).
(5)  نفس المرجع (ص: 44).
(6) رواه البخاري (1469).
(7) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (2666) والحاكم في المستدرك (6304).   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  
13- رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ الاسْتِغْـفَارِ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

                                                            قال تعالى: {    قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَا    تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ   يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ  جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ   }[الزمر:53]  ، إن هذا الآية الكريمة تبين سعة رحمة الله ولطفه بعباده ،   وفيها نداء من  الرحمن الرحيم للمسرفين والمذنبين الذين ارتكبوا أعظم   الذنوب وأشنعها -  ويدخل في ذلك الشرك والكفر وكبائر الذنوب - أن يقلعوا من   ذنوبهم هذه  ويستغفروا ربهم الغفور الرحيم ؛ فإنه يغفر الذنوب جميعاً ولا   يتعاظم ذنباً  أبداً مهما كبُر وعظم طالما استغفر   صاحبه وتاب ، روى الترمذي عن أنس بن  مالك رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((قَالَ  اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى :   يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ مَا دَعَوْتَنِي  وَرَجَوْتَنِي غَفَرْتُ لَكَ   عَلَى مَا كَانَ فِيكَ وَلَا أُبَالِي ، يَا  ابْنَ آدَمَ لَوْ بَلَغَتْ   ذُنُوبُكَ عَنَانَ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ    اسْتَغْفَرْتَنِ  ي غَفَرْتُ لَكَ وَلَا أُبَالِي ، يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ    لَوْ أَتَيْتَنِي بِقُرَابِ الْأَرْضِ خَطَايَا ثُمَّ لَقِيتَنِي لَا    تُشْرِكُ بِي شَيْئًا لَأَتَيْتُكَ بِقُرَابِهَا مَغْفِرَةً))(1).

وقد أمر الله عباده في القرآن بالاستغفار قال تعالى: {وَاسْتغفروا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } [المزمل:20] ، وقال تعالى    {وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ} [هود:3]، وبيَّن   سبحانه أنه يغفر لمن استغفره فقال: {وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ   نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا }   [النساء: 110] ، ومدح الله عباده  المستغفرين  فقال: {وَالْمُستغفرين بِالْأَسْحَارِ} [آل عمران: 17] ،  وقال  سبحانه: {وَبِالْأَسْحار هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } [الذاريات: 18]،  وكان من  هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم كثرة الاستغفار قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :   ((إِنِّي لَأَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ فِي الْيَوْمِ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ))(2) ،  وفي  حديث آخر: ((أَكْثَرَ مِنْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً))(3).

وإن  شهر رمضان له مزيد خصوصية في مغفرة الذنوب ومحو السيئات ؛ فالسعيد من   أدرك  رمضان وقضى أيامه ولياليه في طاعة الله وما يرضيه فاستحق بذلك   المغفرة  والرضوان من الملك الديان ، والشقي المحروم ذاك الذي دخل عليه   هذا الشهر  العظيم ولم يعمل صالحاً يرقيه ، ولم يتب من ذنوبه التي تهلكه   وتخزيه ،  وأضاع شهره بأيامه ولياليه فيما يغضب ربه ويرديه ، ولم يتوجه  إلى  ربه طالبا  غفران ذنوبه ومساويه ، حتى خرج شهر الغفران وهو باق على  صدوده وتجنيه .
روى  الطبراني في معجمه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله    عليه وسلم: ((أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ ، فَقَالَ : يَا    مُحَمَّدُ مَنْ أَدْرَكَ أَحَدَ وَالِدَيْهِ فَمَاتَ فَدَخَلَ النَّارَ    فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ قُلْ آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ  آمِينَ ، قَالَ : يَا   مُحَمَّدُ مَنْ أَدْرَكَ شَهْرَ رَمَضَانَ فَمَاتَ  فَلَمْ يُغْفَرْ لَهُ   فَأُدْخِلَ النَّارَ فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ ، قُلْ  آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ   آمِينَ ، قَالَ : وَمَنْ ذُكِرْتُ عِنْدَهُ فَلَمْ  يُصَلِّ عَلَيْكَ   فَمَاتَ فَدَخَلَ النَّارَ فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ ، قُلْ  آمِينَ ، فَقُلْتُ   آمِينَ ))(4). وروى الترمذي وغيره عن أبي   هريرة رضي الله عنه أيضاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((رَغِمَ    أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ ذُكِرْتُ عِنْدَهُ فَلَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَيَّ ، وَرَغِمَ    أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ رَمَضَانُ ثُمَّ انْسَلَخَ قَبْلَ أَنْ    يُغْفَرَ لَهُ ، وَرَغِمَ أَنْفُ رَجُلٍ أَدْرَكَ عِنْدَهُ أَبَوَاهُ    الْكِبَرَ فَلَمْ يُدْخِلَاهُ الْجَنَّةَ ))(5).
  والحري بالعبد المؤمن أن يغنم خيرات هذا الشهر وبركاته وأن يلازم    الاستغفار ويكثر منه ليغنم عوائده المبارك وفوائده الجليلة ، وهي كثيرة لا    تحصى ؛ في الدنيا والآخرة .

فمن فوائده الدنيوية ما ورد في قوله تعالى: {فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا [10] يُرْسِلِ   السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا [11] وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ   وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا }   [نوح: 10-12]  ، وجاء في الأثر عن الحسن   البصري - رحمه الله - أنّ رجلاً شكا إليه الجدبَ  فقال : استغفر الله ،   وشكا إليه آخر الفقر فقال : استغفر الله ، وشكا إليه  آخر جفاف بستانه فقال   : استغفر الله ، وشكا إليه آخر عدم الولد فقال:  استغفر الله ، ثم تلا   عليهم قول الله تعالى عن نوح عيه السلام :{فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا   رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا [10] يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ   مِدْرَارًا [11] وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ   جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا }  ؛ " أي: إذا تبتم إلى الله   واستغفرتموه وأطعتموه ؛ كثَّر الرزق عليكم ،  وأسقاكم من بركات   السماء، وأنبت لكم من بركات الأرض ، وأنبت لكم الزرع ،  وَأَدَرَّ لكم   الضرع ، وأمدكم بأموال وبنين ، أي: أعطاكم الأموال والأولاد،  وجعل لكم   جنات فيها أنواع الثمار، وخللها بالأنهار   الجارية بينها " (6) ،  فهذه الثمرات المذكورة هنا هي مما يناله العبد في   دنياه جزاء استغفاره من  الخيرات العميمة والعطايا الكريمة والثمرات   المتنوعة .
وأما  ما يناله المستغفرون يوم القيامة من الثواب الجزيل والأجر العظيم   والرحمة  والمغفرة والعتق من النار والسلامة من العذاب فأمرٌ لا يحصيه إلا   الله  تعالى ، روى ابن ماجه في سننه عن عبد الله بن بُسْر رضي الله عنه   قال: قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((طُوبَى لِمَنْ وَجَدَ فِي   صَحِيفَتِهِ اسْتِغْفَارًا كَثِيرًا))(7)  وسنده صحيح ، وروى الطبراني في   الأوسط والضياء المقدسي في الأحاديث    المختارة عن الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله    عليه وسلم : (( مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ تُسِرَّهُ صَحِيفَتُهُ فَلْيُكْثِرْ   فِيهَا مِنَ الاسْتِغْفَارِ ))(8).

لكن  مما ينبغي أن يعلم هنا أن المراد بالاستغفار ما اقترن به ترك الإصرار ؛    فهو حينئذ يعد توبة نصوحاً تَجُبُّ ما قَبْلَها ، وهذا هو الاستغفار  الذي   ندب الله إليه وكافأ أصحابه بالمغفرة ، قال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ   إِذَا  فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ    فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ    وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [135]  أُولَئِكَ   جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ    تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ}   [آل عمران: 135-136]
وللمغفرة ثلاثة أسباب عظيمة اجتمعت في حديث أنس المتقدم:

الأول:  أن العبد إذا أذنب ذنباً لم يرجُ مغفرته من غير ربه ، ويعلم أنه لا   يغفر  الذنوب ويأخذ بها غيره ، ففي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   قال:  ((أَذْنَبَ عَبْدٌ ذَنْبًا فَقَالَ اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي   فَقَالَ  تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَذْنَبَ عَبْدِي ذَنْبًا فَعَلِمَ أَنَّ   لَهُ  رَبًّا يَغْفِرُ الذَّنْبَ وَيَأْخُذُ بِالذَّنْبِ ثُمَّ عَادَ   فَأَذْنَبَ  فَقَالَ أَيْ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي فَقَالَ تَبَارَكَ   وَتَعَالَى  عَبْدِي أَذْنَبَ ذَنْبًا فَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ رَبًّا يَغْفِرُ   الذَّنْبَ  وَيَأْخُذُ بِالذَّنْبِ ثُمَّ عَادَ فَأَذْنَبَ فَقَالَ أَيْ   رَبِّ اغْفِرْ  لِي ذَنْبِي فَقَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَذْنَبَ  عَبْدِي  ذَنْبًا  فَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ رَبًّا يَغْفِرُ الذَّنْبَ   وَيَأْخُذُ بِالذَّنْبِ  اعْمَلْ مَا شِئْتَ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكَ قَالَ   عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى لَا  أَدْرِي أَقَالَ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ أَوْ   الرَّابِعَةِ اعْمَلْ مَا شِئْتَ  وفي رواية قَدْ غَفَرْتُ لِعَبْدِي   فَلْيَعْمَلْ مَا شَاءَ))(9).
الثاني  : الاستغفار ؛ ولو عظُمت الذنوب وبلغت الكثرة عنان السماء : وهو   السحاب ،  وقيل ما انتهى إليه البصر منها ، وفي الرواية الأخرى :   ((وَالَّذِي  نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ لَوْ أَخْطَأْتُمْ حَتَّى تَمْلَأَ    خَطَايَاكُمْ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرْتُمْ    اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَغَفَرَ لَكُمْ))  (10) ، والاستغفار: طلب  المغفرة ،  والمغفرة: هي وقاية شر الذنوب مع سترها .  وإذا   قُرن الاستغفار بالتوبة فيكون الاستغفار حينئذ عبارة عن طلب المغفرة    باللسان ، والتوبة عبارة عن الإقلاع عن الذنوب بالقلوب والجوارح .
الثالث: التوحيد ؛ وهو السبب الأعظم ، فمن فقَدَه فقَد المغفرة ، ومن جاء   به فقد أتى بأعظم أسباب المغفرة، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ   أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ } [النساء:   48].
اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كلها صغيرها وكبيرها ما علمنا منها وما لم نعلم ، واختم بالصالحات أعمالنا.

--------------
(1) سنن الترمذي (3540) .
(2) رواه مسلم (2702)  .
(3) رواه البخاري (6307).
(4) المعجم الكبير (2023) .
(5) جامع الترمذي (3545)، ومستدرك الحاكم (2016) .
(6) تفسير ابن كثير (سورة نوح ، 8/233).
(7) سنن ابن ماجه (3818) .
(8) المعجم الأوسط للطبراني (839)، شعب الإيمان للبيهقي (639).
(9) رواه مسلم (2758).
(10) مسند الإمام أحمد (13427).  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
14- رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ التَّوْبَةِ وَالْغُفْرَانِ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

 إن هذا الموسم العظيم والشهر الكريم موسم رحمةٍ مهداة من رب العالمين للعباد لإقالة العثرات ومغفرة الزلات والتوبة عن الخطيئات والسيئات، فما أرحمه سبحانه وأحلمه هيّأ لعباده كل ما يقربهم منه ويردهم إليه ؛ فأمر عباده المؤمنين أمراً مطلقاً بالتوبة النصوح في كل حين وزمان ومكان ليحصل لهم تكفير السيئات وإقالة العثرات ورفع الدرجات والفوز   بالجنات، فقال سبحانه: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى   اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ   سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الْأَنْهَارُ } [التحريم:8] ، وقال سبحانه: { وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ   جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } [النور:31] ،   وروى مسلم في صحيحه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((يَا أَيُّهَا   النَّاسُ تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنِّي أَتُوبُ فِي الْيَوْمِ إِلَيْهِ   مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ)) وفي رواية له ((إِنِّي لَأَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ فِي   الْيَوْمِ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ )) (1)

بل الله يشتد فرحه بتوبة عبده إليه ، روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك رضي   الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لَلَّهُ أَشَدُّ   فَرَحًا بِتَوْبَةِ عَبْدِهِ حِينَ يَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ كَانَ   عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ بِأَرْضِ فَلَاةٍ فَانْفَلَتَتْ مِنْهُ وَعَلَيْهَا   طَعَامُهُ وَشَرَابُهُ فَأَيِسَ مِنْهَا فَأَتَى شَجَرَةً فَاضْطَجَعَ فِي   ظِلِّهَا قَدْ أَيِسَ مِنْ رَاحِلَتِهِ ، فَبَيْنَا هُوَ   كَذَلِكَ إِذَا هُوَ بِهَا قَائِمَةً عِنْدَهُ فَأَخَذَ بِخِطَامِهَا   ثُمَّ قَالَ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْفَرَحِ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ عَبْدِي وَأَنَا   رَبُّكَ ، أَخْطَأَ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْفَرَحِ))(2).
والواجب على المسلم أن يدرك أهمية التوبة وشدّة احتياجه إليها وأن يدرك   كذلك خطر الذنوب وشدّة ضررها على أهلها في الدنيا والآخرة ؛ فهي سبب لنزول   المصائب والعقوبات والقوارع ، قال تعالى: { وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ   فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ } [الشورى:30] ،   وقال سبحانه: { فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ   تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } [النور: 63] ،   وقال سبحانه: { وَلَا يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا   صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِنْ دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ   وَعْدُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ } [الرعد:31] .

وهل في الدنيا والآخرة شر وداء إلا وسببه الذنوب والمعاصي ؟! فما الذي أغرق   أهل الأرض جميعاً حتى علا الماء رؤوس الجبال ؟ وما الذي سلط الريح على  قوم  هود حتى ألقتهم موتى كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية ؟ وما الذي أرسل   على قوم ثمود الصيحة حتى قطعت قلوبهم في أجوافهم ؟ وما الذي قلب قرية قوم   لوط فجعل عاليها سافلها ثم أتبعهم حجارة فأبادتهم ؟ وما الذي أغرق فرعون   وقومه ؟ وما الذي خسف بقارون وماله وأهله ؟ وما الذي بعث على بني إسرائيل   قوماً أولي بأس شديد فجاسوا خلال الديار ثم بعثهم عليهم مرة ثانية فأهلكوا   ما قدروا عليه وتبروا ما علوا تتبيراً ؟ ؛ إن السبب لهذا كله إنما هو   الذنوب والمعاصي ، قال تعالى: { فَكُلًّا   أَخَذْنَا بِذَنْبِهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ حَاصِبًا   وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَخَذَتْهُ الصَّيْحَةُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ خَسَفْنَا بِهِ   الْأَرْضَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَغْرَقْنَا وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ   وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ } [العنكبوت:40] ، وقال   سبحانه: { مِمَّا خَطِيئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُوا فَأُدْخِلُوا نَارًا فَلَمْ   يَجِدُوا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْصَارًا }  [نوح: 25].

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كلام عظيم له يوضح فيه شيئاً من آثار الذنوب   الخطيرة وأضرارها العظيمة وعواقبها الوخيمة : (( اقشعرّت الأرض وأظلمت   السماء وظهر الفساد في البر والبحر من ظلم الفجرة , وذهبت البركات وقلّت   الخيرات وهزلت الوحوش وتكدرت الحياة من فسق الظلمة , بكى ضوء النهار وظلمة   الليل من الأعمال الخبيثة والأفعال الفظيعة , وشكا الكرام   الكاتبون والمعقبات إلى ربهم من كثرة الفواحش وغلبة المنكرات والقبائح .   وهذا والله منذرٌ بسيل عذاب قد انعقد غمامه , ومؤذِنٌ بليلِ بلاءٍ قد   ادلهمّ ظلامه ، فاعزلوا عن طريق هذا السبيل بتوبة نصوح ما دامت التوبة   ممكنة وبابها مفتوح ، وكأنكم بالباب وقد أغلق   وبالرهن وقد غَلِق وبالجناح وقد عَلِق {وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ يَنْقَلِبُونَ} [الشعراء: 227] . اشترِ نفسك اليوم فإن   السوق قائمةٌ والثمن موجودٌ والبضائعَ رخيصةٌ , وسيأتي على تلك السوق   والبضايع يومٌ لا تصل فيها إلى قليل ولا كثير { ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ   التَّغَابُنِ}[التغابن:9] , {وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى   يَدَيْه}[الفرقان:27] ))(3) اهـ.

هذا وإن كثيراً من الناس غلبته الشواغل والمغريات والملهيات وأصبحت عائقاً   وحجر عثرة له عن التوبة والرجوع إلى الله ؛ يصبح ويمسي وهو في ترفٍ وبذخ ،   وإسرافٍ وتبذير، ولعبٍ وسهر، ونومٍ وكسل، وظلمٍ وفجورٍ وطغيان ؛ فشهر   رمضان فرصة لأمثال هؤلاء الغافلين للتوبة النصوح والإقبال على الله ،  وإذا  لم تتحرك النفس في هذا الموسم العظيم للتوبة فمتى تتحرك !! وإذا   لم يقبِل العبد على الله في هذا الشهر المبارك فمتى يقبل!! . والله عز  وجل  قد فتح باب التوبة لعباده ووعد بالقبول ، قال تعالى: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي   يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئَاتِ}   [الشورى: 25] ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ   يَبْسُطُ يَدَهُ بِاللَّيْلِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ النَّهَارِ ، وَيَبْسُطُ   يَدَهُ بِالنَّهَارِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ اللَّيْلِ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ   الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا)) (4)، فليغنم المفرطون المقصرون شهر الغفران   بالتوبة النصوح مستوفين شروطها ، وهي ثلاثة شروط إن فُقِد أحدها لم تصح التوبة:
أولها : أن يقلع عن المعصية إقلاعاً تاماً ، وعلامته مفارقة الذنب فوراً .
الثاني: الندم على فعلها ، وعلامته طول الحزن على ما فات .
الثالث: العزم أن لا يعود إلى المعصية أبداً ، وعلامته التدارك لما فات وإصلاح ما هو آت.
فإن كانت المعصية تتعلق بحق آدمي زاد شرط رابع وهو : أن يبرأ إلى الله من هذا الحق وذلك بِرَدِّه إلى صاحبه أو استحلاله منه .
اللهم إنا ظلمنا أنفسنا ظلماً كثيراً ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت فاغفر لنا مغفرة من عندك وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم .

 ----------------
(1) رواه مسلم (2702).
(2) صحيح مسلم (2747).
(3) الفوائد (ص 65-66).
(4) صحيح مسلم (2759).
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
15 - شَأْنُ الصَّلَاةِ فِي رَمَضَان
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

ثبت في الصحيحين عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((بُنِيَ الْإِسْلَامُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ : شَهَادَةِ  أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ،  وَإِقَامِ الصَّلَاةِ ، وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ ، وَحَجِّ الْبَيْتِ ،  وَصَوْمِ رَمَضَانَ ))(1).
لابد لنا ونحن في شهر الصيام أن نتحدث عن موضوع مهم وعظيم وهو لا يقل أهمية  عن الصيام بل إنه يتقدم على الصيام في المرتبة والمكانة ألا وهو الصلاة ؛  فإن الصلاة من أعظم الواجبات التي أوجبها الله على عباده وأجلِّ  الفرائض التي افترضها ، فهي عماد الدين وآكد أركانه بعد الشهادتين ، وهي  الصلة بين العبد وربه ، وأوّل ما يحاسب عليه العبد يوم القيامة ، فإذا صلحت  صلح سائر عمله ، وإذا فسدت فسد سائر عمله ، وهي الفارقة بين الكفر  والإسلام ؛ فإقامتها إيمان وإضاعتها كفر وضلال وعصيان ، فلا دين لمن لا  صلاة له ، ولا حظ في الإسلام لمن ترك الصلاة ، من حافظ عليها كانت له نوراً  في قلبه ووجهه وقبره وحشره ، وكانت له نجاة يوم القيامة، وحُشر مع 

الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك  رفيقاً ، ومن لم يحافظ عليها لم يكن له نورٌ ولا برهان ولا نجاة يوم  القيامة ، وحُشر مع فرعون وهامان وقارون وأبي بن خلف.
(( قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : جاء في الحديث ( لا حظ في الإسلام لمن ترك  الصلاة) ، وكان عمر بن الخطاب يكتب إلى الآفاق: " إن أهمَّ أموركم عندي  الصلاةُ ؛ فمن حفظها حفظ دينه، ومن ضيَّعها فهو لما سواها أضيع، ولا حظ في  الإسلام لمن ترك الصلاة " . قال: فكل  مستَخِفٍّ بالصلاة مستهين بها فهو مستخِفٌّ بالإسلام مستهين به ، وإنما  حظهم في الإسلام على قدر حظهم من الصلاة ، ورغبتُهم في الإسلام على قدر  رغبتهم في الصلاة ، فاعرف نفسك يا عبد الله واحذر أن تلقى الله ولا قدر  للإسلام عندك ، فإن قدر الإسلام في قلبك كقدر الصلاة في قلبك ، وقد جاء  الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (  الصلاة عمود الدين ) ، ألست تعلمُ أن الفُسطاطَ إذا سقط عموده سقط الفسطاط  ولم ينتفع بالطنب ولا بالأوتاد ، وإذا قام عمود الفسطاط انتُفع بالطنب  والأوتاد ! وكذلك الصلاة من الإسلام ، وجاء في الحديث: (إنّ أول ما يُسأل  عنه العبد يوم القيامة من عمله صلاته ، فإن تقبلت منه صلاته تقبل منه 

سائر عمله ، وإن ردت عليه صلاته رد عليه سائر عمله)، فصلاتنا آخر ديننا وهي  أوّل ما نُسأل عنه غداً من أعمالنا يوم القيامة ، فليس بعد ذهاب الصلاة  إسلام ولا دين إذا صارت الصلاة آخر ما يذهب من الإسلام))(2) اهـ.
فتضييع الصلاة وإهمالها أمر جد خطير وليس بالهين ، وفما يلي وقفة مع بعض النصوص بشأن الصلاة  :
قال الله تعالى: { كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ (38) إِلَّا  أَصْحَابَ الْيَمِينِ (39) فِي جَنَّاتٍ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ (40) عَنِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ  (41) مَا سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ (42) قَالُوا لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ  الْمُصَلِّينَ } [المدثر: 38-43] ، فأخبر سبحانه بأن تارك الصلاة من  المجرمين السالكين في سقر ؛ وهو وادٍ في جهنم ، وقال تعالى: { فَخَلَفَ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ  فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا } [مريم: 59] ، وجاء عن ابن مسعود أن (غيّاً)  نهر في جهنم خبيث الطعم بعيد القعر ، فيا عظم مصيبة من لقيه ويا شدة حسرة  من دخله . وقال تعالى: { فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا  الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ } [التوبة:11] ، فعلَّق أخوَّتهم  بفعل الصلاة ، فدل على أنهم إن لم يفعلوها فليسوا بإخوان لهم . وقال u: {  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ ارْكَعُوا لَا يَرْكَعُونَ } [المرسلات: 48] ، ذكر  ذلك بعد قوله: { كُلُوا وَتَمَتَّعُوا قَلِيلًا إِنَّكُمْ مُجْرِمُونَ } [المرسلات: 46] .
وأما الأحاديث في هذا الشأن فهي كثيرة منها: ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( بَيْنَ الرَّجُلِ  وَبَيْنَ الشِّرْكِ وَالْكُفْرِ تَرْكَ الصَّلَاةِ))(3) ، وروى أحمد وأهل  السنن بإسناد صحيح عن يزيد بن حبيب الأسلمي  رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ((الْعَهْدُ  الَّذِي بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ الصَّلَاةُ فَمَنْ تَرَكَهَا فَقَدْ  كَفَرَ))(4)، 

وروى الإمام أحمد بإسناد جيد من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم ((أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ الصَّلَاةَ يَوْمًا فَقَالَ : مَنْ  حَافَظَ عَلَيْهَا كَانَتْ لَهُ نُورًا وَبُرْهَانًا وَنَجَاةً يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحَافِظْ عَلَيْهَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ نُورٌ  وَلَا بُرْهَانٌ وَلَا نَجَاةٌ ، وَكَانَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَعَ  قَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَأُبَيِّ بْنِ خَلَفٍ))(5)، وروى  البخاري عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ((مَنْ شَهِدَ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَقْبَلَ  قِبْلَتَنَا وَصَلَّى صَلَاتَنَا وَأَكَلَ ذَبِيحَتَنَا فَهُوَ الْمُسْلِمُ  لَهُ مَا لِلْمُسْلِمِ وَعَلَيْهِ مَا عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ ))(6) ، وروى  أحمد ومالك والنسائي بإسناد صحيح عن محجن الأسلمي  رضي الله عنه (( أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي مَجْلِسٍ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَذَّنَ بِالصَّلَاةِ فَقَامَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ وَمِحْجَنٌ فِي  مَجْلِسِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ أَلَسْتَ بِرَجُلٍ مُسْلِمٍ  ؟ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ صَلَّيْتُ فِي أَهْلِي ، فَقَالَ  لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا جِئْتَ  فَصَلِّ مَعَ النَّاسِ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ قَدْ صَلَّيْتَ )) (7) .

وقد جاء عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في هذا المعنى آثار كثيرة منها: ما جاء  عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  أنه قال: ((لَا حَظَّ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ  لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الصَّلَاةَ))(8) ، وقال: (( لا إسلام لمن ترك الصلاة)) قاله  بمحضر من الصحابة ولم ينكر عليه أحد منهم، بل قال مثلَ قوله هذا غيرُ واحد  من الصحابة منهم معاذُ بن جبل وعبدُ الرحمن بنُ عوف وأبو هريرة وعبدُ الله  بن مسعود وغيرُهم . وروى مسلم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: ((مَنْ  سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ غَدًا مُسْلِمًا فَلْيُحَافِظْ عَلَى  هَؤُلَاءِ الصَّلَوَاتِ حَيْثُ يُنَادَى  بِهِنَّ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَرَعَ لِنَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ سُنَنَ الْهُدَى وَإِنَّهُنَّ مِنْ سُنَنِ الْهُدَى ، وَلَوْ  أَنَّكُمْ صَلَّيْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ كَمَا  يُصَلِّي هَذَا الْمُتَخَلِّفُ فِي بَيْتِهِ لَتَرَكْتُمْ سُنَّةَ  نَبِيِّكُمْ ، وَلَوْ تَرَكْتُمْ سُنَّةَ نَبِيِّكُمْ لَضَلَلْتُمْ ، وَمَا  مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَتَطَهَّرُ فَيُحْسِنُ الطُّهُورَ ثُمَّ يَعْمِدُ إِلَى  مَسْجِدٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْمَسَاجِدِ إِلَّا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِكُلِّ  خَطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا حَسَنَةً وَيَرْفَعُهُ بِهَا دَرَجَةً وَيَحُطُّ  عَنْهُ بِهَا سَيِّئَةً ، وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا وَمَا يَتَخَلَّفُ عَنْهَا  إِلَّا مُنَافِقٌ مَعْلُومُ النِّفَاقِ ، وَلَقَدْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يُؤْتَى  بِهِ يُهَادَى بَيْنَ الرَّجُلَيْنِ حَتَّى يُقَامَ فِي الصَّفِّ ))(9) .

فإذا كان هذا شأن من لا يشهد الصلاة مع الجماعة يعده الصحابةُ منافقاً  معلومَ النفاق فكيف إذن بالتارك لها !! - نسأل الله السلامة - ، وقد ورد في  فضل المحافظة على الصلاة وشدّة عقوبة من تهاون فيها غير ما تقدم نصوص  كثيرة لا يسع المقام لبسطها .
ومع ذلك فإنَّ مما يلاحظ على بعض الصائمين إهمالهم للصلاة وعدم عنايتهم بها ؛ إما بتأخيرها عن وقتها ، أو بالتفريط ببعض الصلوات مع اهتمام وعناية بأمر الصيام ، ألم يعقِل هؤلاء مكانة الصلاة وعظم شأنها !! ألم  يكن لهم في مدرسة الصيام ما يقودهم إلى المحافظة على الصلاة وتحقيق تقوى  الله سبحانه !! ، بل بعضهم أساء الفهم وأبعد النجعة في فهم مدلول قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم (( مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا  غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ )) حيث توهم أن هذا الصيام يكفيه  لنيل الغفران ، فركن إلى ذلك وضيع الصلوات ، وما أسوأه من فهم وأبعده عن  الحق والهدى ، وأين هذا من النصوص الواردة في الصلاة ترغيبا وترهيبا وهي  كثيرة ، وقد تقدم شيء منها ، وفي صحيح مسلم عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كَانَ  يَقُولُ (( الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ  وَرَمَضَانُ إِلَى رَمَضَانَ مُكَفِّرَاتٌ مَا بَيْنَهُنَّ إِذَا اجْتَنَبَ  الْكَبَائِرَ )) وترك الصلاة كبيرة من  الكبائر ، بل دلت النصوص المتقدمة على أنه كفر ، وأن أول ما يسأل عنه العبد  يوم القيامة من عمله صلاته ، فإن تقبلت تقبل منه سائر عمله ، وإن ردت رد  عليه سائر عمله .
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً لإقام الصلاة وأدائها كما بينها رسولنا صلى  الله عليه وسلم في المساجد مع الجماعة ، وأن يهدي ضال المسلمين ، ويحبب  إلينا الصلاة وسائر العبادات إنه سميع قريب مجيب .

------------
(1) صحيح البخاري (8)، ومسلم (16) واللفظ له .
(2) حكم تارك الصلاة لابن القيم (ص: 9).
(3) مسلم (82).
(4) مسند الإمام أحمد (22833)، سنن الترمذي (2621 ) وقال: حديث حسن صحيح ، النسائي (463)، وابن ماجه (1079).
(5) مسند الإمام أحمد (2/169، رقم 6576) وصحح إسناده أحمد شاكر .
(6) صحيح البخاري (393).
(7)مسند الإمام أحمد (16347) ، موطأ الإمام مالك (293) ، سنن النسائي (857).
(8) موطأ الإمام مالك (74) ، سنن البيهقي (6291)، مصنف عبد الرزاق (3/125)، مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (8/581).
(9) مسلم (654).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
16 - رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ الدُّعَاء
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

ثبت في السنن عن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( الدُّعَاءُ   هُوَ الْعِبَادَةُ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ : {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي   أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي   سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ}[غافر:60]))(1) .
فالدعاء من أجل العبادات وأعظمها وهو حق لله سبحانه وتعالى لا يجوز أن   يُصرف لغيره كائناً من كان ، وله مكانة عظيمة في الدين ومنزلة رفيعة فيه ،   وذلك لما في الدعاء من التضرع وإظهار الضعف والحاجة لله ، ولأن العبادة   كلما كان القلب فيها حاضراً وأخشع فهي أفضل وأكمل ، والدعاء أقرب العبادات   إلى حصول هذا المقصود، والدعاء فيه ملازمة للتوكل والاستعانة بالله ،   والتوكل هو اعتماد القلب على الله وثقته به في حصول المحبوبات واندفاع   المكروهات ؛ والنصوص في فضل الدعاء وعظيم شأنه كثيرة لا تحصر   ، ولشهر الصيام شهر رمضان المبارك خصوصية في الدعاء ، فإن الصائم ممن لا   ترد دعوته إذا أخلص في صيامه ونصح في عبادته وصدق مع الله ففي الحديث   ((ثَلَاثُ دَعَوَاتٍ مُسْتَجَابَاتٌ : دَعْوَةُ الصَّائِمِ ، وَدَعْوَةُ   الْمَظْلُومِ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْمُسَافِرِ))(2)
، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :   ((ثَلَاثُ دَعَوَاتٍ لَا تُرَدُّ: دَعْوَةُ الْوَالِدِ لِوَلَدِهِ،   وَدَعْوَةُ الصَّائِمِ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْمُسَافِرِ))(3).

ومما يبين مكانة الدعاء وعلو شأنه في شهر الصيام أن قوله تعالى في سورة   البقرة : {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ   دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي   لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ (186)} قد جاء متخللاً لآيات الصيام وفي   أثنائها ؛ فقبل هذه الآية قوله تعالى : { شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي   أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ } وبعدها قوله تعالى: { أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ   الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ } ، فجاءت هذه الآية الكريمة وهي   مختصة بالدعاء متوسطة لآيات الصيام ومحفوفة بها ولعل في ذلك ما يدل على  عظم  قدر الدعاء وأهميته في هذا الشهر ؛ لأن العبد في هذا الشهر المبارك  يملؤه  الرجاء أن يوفقه الله للقيام بحق الله في هذا الشهر على أتم الوجوه  وأكملها  ؛ ولا سبيل له إلى ذلك إلا بسؤال الله ودعائه ، وهو كذلك يكثِر في  هذا  الشهر من الطاعات والعبادات والقربات وهو يرغب   ويطمع أن يتقبلها الله منه ؛ ولا سبيل إلى ذلك إلا بدعائه والانكسار بين   يديه والتضرع له ، وكذلك قد يكون العبد مرتكباً لبعض الآثام قبل رمضان أو   صدر عنه نقص أو تقصير أو تفريط أثناء رمضان وهو يرغب في توبة الله عليه   ومغفرة ذنوبه ؛ ولا سبيل إلى ذلك إلا بالدعاء ، فكأن الله يلفت عباده إلى   ما يلوذون به ويهربون إليه وبه تجاب رغباتهم وتقضى حاجاتهم وتقال عثراتهم   وتغفر زلاتهم.

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : (( أساس كلّ خير أن تعلم أن ما شاء الله كان وما   لم يشأ لم يكن ؛ فتتيقن حينئذ أن الحسنات من نِعَمِه ؛ فتشكره عليها   وتتضرعَ إليه أن لا يقطعها عنك ، وأن السيئات من خذلانه وعقوبته؛ فتبتهل   إليه أن يحول بينك وبينها، ولا يكِلَكَ في فعل الحسنات وترك السيئات إلى   نفسك . وقد أجمع العارفون على أن كل خير فأصله بتوفيق الله للعبد، وكلَّ شرٍّ   فأصله خذلانه لعبده ، وأجمعوا أنَّ التوفيق أن لا يكِلَك الله إلى نفسك،   وأن الخذلان : هو أن يخلي بينك وبين نفسك، فإذا كان كلُّ خير فأصله  التوفيق  وهو بيد الله لا بيد العبد؛ فمفتاحه الدعاءُ والافتقار وصدق  اللَّجإ  والرغبةِ والرهبةِ إليه ، فمتى أعطَى العبدَ هذا المفتاح فقد أراد  أن يفتح  له ، ومتى أضلَّه عن المفتاح بقي  بابُ الخير مُرْتَجاً دونه ... وما أُتي  من أُتِيَ إلا من قِبَل إضاعة  الشكر وإهمال الافتقار والدعاء ، ولا ظَفِرَ  من ظفر - بمشيئة الله وعونِه -  إلا بقيامه بالشكرِ وصدقِ الافتقار  والدعاء))(4) اهـ.

 والدعاءُ شأنُه في الإسلام عظيمٌ، ومكانتُه فيه ساميةٌ، ومنزلتُه منه   عالية؛ إذ هو أجلُّ العبادات وأعظمُ الطاعات وأنفعُ القربات، ولهذا جاءت   النصوصُ الكثيرةُ في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   المبيِّنةُ لفضله والمُنَوِّهةُ بمكانته وعظم شأنه، والمرغِّبةُ فيه   والحاثَّةُ عليه، وقد تنوَّعت دلالاتُ هذه النصوص المبيِّنة لفضل الدعاء،   فجاء في بعضها الأمرُ به والحثُّ عليه، وفي   بعضها التحذير من تركه والاستكبار عنه، وفي بعضها ذكرُ عِظم ثوابه وكبر   أجره عند الله، وفي بعضها مدحُ المؤمنين لقيامهم به، والثناءُ عليهم   بتكميله، وغيرُ ذلك من أنواع الدلالات في القرآن الكريم على عظم فضل   الدعاء.

بل إنَّ الله سبحانه قد افتتح كتابه الكريم بالدعاء واختممه به، فسورة   «الحمد» التي هي فاتحة القرآن الكريم مشتملةٌ على دعاء الله بأجلِّ المطالب   وأكمل المقاصد، أَلَا وهو سؤال الله عزَّ وجلَّ الهدايةَ إلى الصراط   المستقيم والإعانةَ على عبادته، والقيامَ   بطاعته سبحانه، وسورةُ «الناس» التي هي خاتمة القرآن الكريم مشتملةٌ على   دعاء الله سبحانه، وذلك بالاستعاذة به سبحانه من شرِّ الوسواس الخنَّاس،   الذي يوسوسُ في صدور الناس، مِنَ الجِنَّة والناس، وما من ريبٍ أنَّ   افتتاحَ القرآن الكريم بالدعاء واختتامَه به دليلٌ على عِظم شأن الدعاء   وأنَّه روحُ العبادات ولبُّها.

بل إنَّ الله جلَّ وعلا سمَّى الدعاءَ في القرآن عبادةً في أكثر من آية،   مِمَّا يدلُّ على عِظم مكانته، كقوله سبحانه: {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي   أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي   سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ}[غافر: 60]، وكقوله فيما   حكاه عن نبيِّه إبراهيم عليه السلام: {وَأَعْتزلكم وَمَا تَدْعُونَ   مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَى أَلا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي   شَقِيًّا (48) فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ   اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلا جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا }   [مريم: 48 – 49]،  ونحـوها من الآيات، وسَمَّى سبحانه الدعاءَ دِيناً  كمـا  في قوله:  {فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} [غافر: 65]،  ونحوها من  الآيات.

 وهذا كلُّه يُبيِّن لنا عِظمَ شأن الدعاء، وأنَّه أساسُ العبودية وروحُها،   وعنوانُ التذلُّل والخضوع والانكسار بين يدي الربِّ، وإظهارِ الافتقار   إليه، ولهذا حثَّ الله عبادَه عليه، ورغَّبهم فيه في آيٍ كثيرة من القرآن   الكريم، يقول الله تعالى: {ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا   وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ (55) وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي   الأرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ   اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}[الأعراف: 55 – 56]، وقال تعالى: {   هُوَ الْحَيُّ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [غافر: 65].
وأخبر سبحانه ـ مرَغِّباً عبادَه في الدعاءِ ـ بأنَّه قريبٌ منهم يُجيب   دعاءَهم، ويُحقِّقُ رجاءَهم، ويعطيهم سؤلهم، قال تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ   عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا  دَعَانِ  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ} [البقرة:  186] ، وقال تعالى:  {أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ  وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ  وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الأرْضِ} [النمل: 62].
ولهذا فإنَّ العبدَ كلَّمـا عظُمت معرفتُه بالله وقويت صِلتُه به كان   دعاؤُه له أعظمَ، وانكسارُه بين يديه أشدَّ، ولهذا كان أنبياءُ الله   ورُسُلُه أعظمَ الناس تحقيقاً للدعاء وقياماً به في أحوالهم كلِّها وشؤونهم   جميعِها، وقد أثنى الله عليهم بذلك في القرآن الكريم، وذَكَر جملةً من   أدعيتهم في أحوالٍ متعدِّدةٍ ومناسبات متنوِّعةٍ، قال تعالـى في وصفهم:   {إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ} [الأنبياء: 90].
فينبغي على المؤمن أن يعنى بهذه العبادة ، وأن يغنم أوقات هذا الشهر الشريف بالإقبال   على الله بالدعاء والسؤال والإلحاح راغبا راهبا ، مع العناية بشروط  الدعاء  وآدابه ، راجيا أن يكون من الفائزين بثواب الله الناجين من النار ،  فإن  لله عتقاء من النار وذلك كلَّ ليلة من ليالي رمضان .
اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا ودعاءنا ، ومنَّ علينا بالعتق من النار يا حي يا قيوم .

--------------
(1) سنن أبي داود (1479)، سنن الترمذي (3247) وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، سنن ابن ماجه (3828) .
(2) رواه الطبراني في الدعاء (1215) ، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (7513) .
(3) رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (3/345، 6185) .
(4) الفوائد لابن القيم (ص:127- 128 )
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
17 - يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

روى الترمذي وابن ماجه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال:   قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إِذَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ  مِنْ  شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ صُفِّدَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ ،   وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ،   وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ،   وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ   أَقْصِرْ ، وَلِلَّهِ عُتَقَاءُ مِنْ النَّارِ وَذَلكَ كُلُّ   لَيْلَةٍ))(1). وقد جاء التصريح في حديث رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده بأن هذا   المنادي ملَك من ملائكة الله وأنه يتكرر كلَّ ليلة حتى ينقضي   الشهر ؛ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((.. وَيُنَادِي فِيهِ  مَلَكٌ  يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَبْشِرْ يَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ  حَتَّى  يَنْقَضِيَ رَمَضَانُ))(2). ولئن كان أهل الإيمان لا يسمعون صوت  هذا  المنادي إلا أنهم من ندائه على يقين ؛ لأن الذي أخبر بذلك الصادق  المصدوق  صلوات الله وسلامه عليه الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى  .

فلنستشعر في ليالي رمضان المباركات هذا النداء المبارك ، هذا النداء العظيم   ، ولنفعِّل هذا النداء في حياتنا ، ولنتأمل في أحوالنا وسلوكنا ، ولننظر   في حالنا من أي أهل النداءين ؟ فإنهما نداءان وكل منهما مقصود به فئة من   الناس " يا باغي الخير .. يا باغي الشر " ؛ وفي هذا دلالة أن قلوب الناس   على قلبين : قلب يبغي الخير ويطلبه ويبحث عنه   ويتحراه ، وقلب آخر - والعياذ بالله - يبحث عن الشر ويتحرك في طلبه  وينبعث  في البحث عنه ، فليسوا سواء ؛ ليس من كان قلبه قلباً صالحاً  مستقيماً يطلب  الخير ويتحراه كمن قلبه -والعياذ بالله- قلباً شريراً  لئيماً يبحث عن الشر  ويتحراه .
فمن كان قلبه ذلك القلب الكريم الذي يتحرى الخير ويطلبه فليغنم شهر الخيرات   : بالإقبال على الله ، وبالمزيد من الطاعات ، وبالاستكثار من العبادات ،   وباغتنام موسم الخيرات بالإكثار من الرغائب والمستحبات ، وفي الحديث  القدسي  يقول الله جل وعلا : ((وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ  أَحَبَّ  إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي  يَتَقَرَّبُ  إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ   كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ   وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِي يَمْشِي بِهَا  وَإِنْ  سَأَلَنِي لَأُعْطِيَنَّهُ وَلَئِنْ اسْتَعَاذَنِي  لَأُعِيذَنَّهُ))  (3)  فالمقبِل على الخيرات يجتهد في الفرائض أولاً تبكيراً  إليها ومزيد اهتمامٍ  بها وسعياً في تتميمها وتكميلها ، ثم بعد ذلك يوسع  في باب الرغائب  والمستحبات اغتناماً واستكثارا .

وما من شك أن هذا النداء العظيم المتكرر كلَّ ليلة من ليالي رمضان يُعَدُّ   حافزاً عظيماً للهمم والعزائم في شهر الخيرات ؛ ينادي المقبلين على  الخيرات  تحفيزاً لهم وشحذاً لهممهم لاستباق الخيرات ؛ سواء كانت متعلقة  بالنفس  كالمحافظة على الواجبات وأداء الصلاة والصيام وغيرها من الواجبات  على أتم  الوجوه وأفضلها والمنافسة في أداء النوافل والسنن واجتناب  المحرمات  والمكروهات ، أو كانت متعلقة  بالغير كبذل  النصيحة لهم وبر الوالدين وصلة الأرحام والإحسان إلى الجيران  وسائر الناس ،  وكالإنفاق في سبيل الله ومساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين ، وكفّ  الأذى عن الناس  ومساعدتهم بالمال والبدن والجاه .

وكان هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك أكملَ هدي وأحسنَ هدي ، يقول ابن   القيم رحمه الله مبيِّناً هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصدقة والإحسان  إلى  الناس : (( كان صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم أعظمَ الناس صدقةً بما ملكت يدُه  ،  وكان لا يستكثر شيئاً أعطاه للهِ تعالى ولا يستقِلُّه، وكان لا يسأله  أحدٌ  شيئاً عنده إلا أعطاه قليلاً كان أو كثيراً ، وكان عطاؤه عطاء مَنْ  لا يخاف  الفقر ،  وكان العطاءُ والصدقةُ  أحبَّ شيءٍ  إليه، وكان سروره وفرحه بما يعطيه أعظمَ من سرور الآخذِ بما  يأخذه، وكان  أجودَ الناس بالخير، يمينه كالريح المرسلة ، وكان إذا عرض له  محتاج آثره  على نفسه، تارة بطعامه، وتارة بلباسه .

وكان ينوّع في أصناف عطائه وصدقته، فتارة بالهبة، وتارة بالصدقة ، وتارة   بالهدية، وتارة بشراء الشيء ثم يعطي البائع الثمنَ والسلعة جميعاً كما فعل   ببعير جابر، وتارة كان يقترض الشيء فيرد أكثر منه وأفضل وأكبر، ويشتري   الشيء فيعطي أكثر من ثمنه، ويقبل الهدية ويكافئ عليها بأكثر منها أو   بأضعافها، تلطُّفاً وتنوُّعاً في ضروب الصدقة والإحسان بكل ممكن ، وكانت   صدقته وإحسانه بما يملكه وبحاله وبقوله ، فيُخْرِجُ ما عنده، ويأمُرُ   بالصدقة ويحضُّ عليها ويدعو إليها بحاله   وقوله ، فإذا رآه البخيل الشحيح دعاه حاله إلى البذل والعطاء، وكان مَنْ   خالطَه وصحِبَه ورأى هديَه لا يملك نفسه من السماحة والندى، وكان هديه صلى   اللَّه عليه وسلم يدعو إلى الإحسان والصدقةِ والمعروفِ، ولذلك كان صلى   اللَّه عليه وسلم  أشرحَ الناس صدراً ، وأطيبَهم نفساً ، وأنعَمهم قلباً ،   فإن للصدقة وفعلِ المعروفِ تأثيراً عجيباً في شرح الصدر))(4)اهـ.
ومن شواهد ذلك ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال:   ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدَ   النَّاسِ ، وَكَانَ أَجْوَدُ مَا يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِينَ يَلْقَاهُ   جِبْرِيلُ ، وَكَانَ يَلْقَاهُ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ   فَيُدَارِسُهُ الْقُرْآنَ ، فَلَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدُ بِالْخَيْرِ مِنْ الرِّيحِ الْمُرْسَلَةِ ))(5).
ومن أبواب الخير التي رغب فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تفطير الصائم   وتجهيز الغازي في سبيل الله ((مَنْ فَطَّرَ صَائِمًا أَوْ جَهَّزَ غَازِيًا   فَلَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِهِ))(6).

وحث على الاعتمار في رمضان روى البخاري عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : قال   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((عُمْرَةً فِي رَمَضَانَ تَقْضِي حَجَّةً   معي))(7) ، وروى ابن ماجة عَنْ جَابِرٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى الله   عَليْهِ وسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ((عُمْرَةٌ فِي رَمَضَانَ تَعْدِلُ حَجَّةً))(8).
فالثواب في هذا الشهر عظيم والأجر كبير وأبواب الخير واسعة فليضرب كل بسهم فيها والله تعالى   يقول: {فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ} [البقرة:148] ، وإذا فعل ذلك فليخلص   لله النية ولْيَحتسب الأجر عنده ولْيُداوم على ذلك ما استطاع ، وليحرص على   اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وموافقة هديه في كل أمر ، وليطلب العون  من  الله وحده على فعل الخيرات والمسابقة في أداء الطاعات والإكثار من  الحسنات ،  ومن الدعوات العظيمة التي علَّمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أصحابه ولها  نفع عظيم في هذا الباب ما رواه ابن ماجه عن عائشة رضي الله  عنها ((أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  عَلَّمَهَا هَذَا  الدُّعَاءَ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ  الْخَيْرِ كُلِّهِ ؛  عَاجِلِهِ وَآجِلِهِ ، مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَمَا  لَمْ أَعْلَمْ ،  وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ الشَّرِّ كُلِّهِ ؛ عَاجِلِهِ  وَآجِلِهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ  مِنْهُ وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي  أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ  مَا سَأَلَكَ عَبْدُكَ وَنَبِيُّكَ ، وَأَعُوذُ  بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا عَاذَ  بِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَنَبِيُّكَ ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي  أَسْأَلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَا قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ ،  وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ  النَّارِ وَمَا قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ  عَمَلٍ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ  أَنْ تَجْعَلَ كُلَّ قَضَاءٍ قَضَيْتَهُ لِي  خَيْرًا))(9).
وفَّقنا الله جميعاً لفعل الخيرات واغتنام الأجور ورفيع الدرجات.

----------------
(1) سنن الترمذي (682)، وابن ماجه (1642)، واللفظ للترمذي .
(2) مسند الإمام أحمد (18042) .
(3) رواه البخاري (6502) .
(4)زاد المعاد لابن القيم (2/21-22).
(5) البخاري (6)، ومسلم (2308) واللفظ للبخاري .
(6) سنن البيهقي (7927) .
(7) البخاري (1863) .
(8) سنن ابن ماجه (2995) .
(9) سنن ابن ماجه (3846) .
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
18- يَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن داعي الله في كل ليلة من ليالي رمضان منادياً عباد الله الصائمين ((يَا   بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ))(1) يُعَدُّ   حافزاً عظيماً ودافعاً قوياً لأهل الإيمان إلى المنافسة في الخيرات   والانكفاف عن الشرور والمحرمات ، وأهلُ   الإيمان وإن لم يسمعوا هذا النداء بآذانهم في ليالي رمضان المباركة إلا   أنهم من وقوعه على يقين ؛ لأن المخبر لهم بذلك هو الصادق المصدوق الذي لا   ينطق عن الهوى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه .

وقد مضى معنا حديث عن أهمية الاستباق إلى الخيرات والمبادرة إلى الطاعات في   هذا الشهر الفضيل والموسم المبارك حيث تكثر فيه أبواب الخير وسبله ، وهو   أيضاً موسم عظيم للانكفاف عن المعاصي والبعد عن الآثام لما يترتب على  فعلها  من الهلكة ، ولما يجنيه مقترفها من الذنوب والأوزار التي يستحق بها  المقت  والعقوبة من العزيز الجبّار ولاسيما في هذا   الشهر الكريم والموسم العظيم شهر الطاعات ؛ فإنه شهر لتصحيح المسلك  والمسار  الذي كان يسير عليه الإنسان ، وهو شهرٌ للتوبة والإنابة ، وموسم  للاستزادة  من فعل الطاعات والاستمرار عليها لمن كان على استقامة قبل دخوله  ، فكيف مع  ذلك يصر بعض الناس على التمادي في العصيان والانهماك في  الطغيان حتى في  هذا الشهر العظيم شهر الطاعة والغفران !! وهؤلاء وأمثالهم  هم المعنيون  بالنداء في الحديث: ((يَا بَاغِيَ  الشَّرِّ  أَقْصِرْ)) ؛ أي تب إلى الله ودع ما أنت عليه من شر وطغيان لئلا  تندم على  فعلك الشر في هذا الشهر وتدارك الأمر قبل فوات الأوان ، فإنه قد  يختم لك  بما أنت عليه الآن، أو تصيبُك دعوةٌ من مؤمن أصابه شرُّك وناله  ضررُك فتكون  سبباً لهلاكك وشقائك في الدارين ، أو ينسلخ هذا الشهر ويخرج  وأنت لم تزدد  من الله إلا بعداً ، ويا خيبة من يكون هذا مصيره ومخرجه من  هذا الشهر  المبارك .
*
*
والشر كله محرم في كل وقت وأوان وسواء كان ضرره متعلقاً بالنفس أو بالغير   من خلق الله ، وسواء كان قولاً باللسان أو فعلاً بالجوارح أو أمراً منكراً   انطوى عليه القلب ، وسواء كان هذا الشر مقروءا أو مرئياً أو مسموعاً قال   تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ   مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ   تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ  تَقُولُوا  عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [الأعراف: 33].
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: (( أصول المعاصي كلها كبارِها وصغارها ثلاثة: تعلقُ القلب بغير الله، وطاعة القوة الغضبية،   والقوة الشهوانية، وهي الشرك، والظلم والفواحش، فغاية التعليق بغير الله   شرك وأن يدعى معه إلهٌ آخر. وغاية طاعة القوة الغضبية القتل. وغاية طاعة   القوة الشهوانية الزنا. ولهذا جمع الله سبحانه بين الثلاثة في قوله :   {وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ   النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ}   [الفرقان:68] وهذه الثلاثة يدعو بعضها إلى بعض؛ فالشرك يدعو إلى الظلم   والفواحش، كما أن الإخلاص والتوحيد يصرفهما عن صاحبه، قال تعالى: {   كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ   عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ } [يوسف:24]  ؛   فالسوء: العشق، والفحشاء: الزنا . وكذلك الظلم يدعو إلى الشرك والفاحشة؛   فإن الشرك أظلم الظلم، كما أن أعدل العدل التوحيد . فالعدل قرين التوحيد ،   والظلم قرين الشرك؛ ولهذا يجمع سبحانه بينهما. أما الأول ففي قوله : {   شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو   الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ } [آل عمران:18] . وأما الثاني فكقوله   تعالى: { إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ } [لقمان:13].

 والفاحشة تدعو إلى الشرك والظلم ولاسيما إذا قويت إرادتها ولم تحصل إلا   بنوع من الظلم والاستعانة بالسحر والشيطان. وقد جمع سبحانه بين الزنا   والشرك في قوله: { الزَّانِي لَا يَنْكِحُ إِلَّا زَانِيَةً أَوْ   مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لَا يَنْكِحُهَا إِلَّا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ   وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }   [النور:3] ، فهذه الثلاثة يجر بعضها إلى بعض، ويأمر بعضها ببعض. ولهذا كلما   كان القلبُ أضعفَ توحيداً وأعظمَ شركاً كان أكثرَ فاحشةً وأعظمَ تعلقاً   بالصور وعشقاً لها. ونظير هذا قوله تعالى: { فَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ   فَمَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى   لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (36) وَالَّذِينَ   يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ وَإِذَا مَا غَضِبُوا   هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ } [الشورى:36-37]. فأخبر أن ما عنده خير لمن آمن به وتوكل   عليه، وهذا هو التوحيد ، ثم قال: { وَالَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ   كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ } فهذا اجتناب داعي القوة الشهوانية.   ثم قال: { وَإِذَا مَا غَضِبُوا هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ } ، فهذا مخالفة القوة   الغضبية؛ فجمع بين التوحيد والعفة والعدل التي هي جماع الخير كله)) (2)   اهـ.

وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيراً ما يستعيذ بالله من الشرور والآثام   ويرشد إلى ذلك ، وذلك كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الحاجة (( إِنَّ   الْحَمْد لِلَّهِ نَسْتَعِينُهُ وَنَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ وَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ   شُرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَسَيِّئَاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا))(3) ، وكما مر في تعليم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن يقول إذا أصبح وإذا أمسى : ((أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسِي وَمِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ وَشِرْكِهِ))(4)
وينبغي للمسلم أن يعلم أن تركه للشر والذنوب والمعاصي فيه من الثمرات   والفوائد ما لا يحصيه إنسان ولا يعبِّر عنه لسان ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله   : (( سبحان الله ربِّ العالمين ! لو لم يكن في ترك الذنوب والمعاصي إلا  إقامة  المروءة، وصونُ العِرض، وحفظُ الجاه،  وصيانة المال الذي جعله الله قواماً  لمصالح الدنيا والآخرة ، ومحبةُ الخلق  وجوازُ القول بينهم، وصلاح المعاش،  وراحة البدن، وقوةُ  القلب، وطيبُ النفس،  ونعيمُ القلب، وانشراح الصدر، والأمن من مخاوف  الفجّار والفسّاق، وقلة الهم  والغمّ والحزن، وعزّ النفس عن احتمال الذل،  وصونُ نورِ القلب أن تطفئه  ظلمة المعصية، وحصولُ المخرج له مما ضاق على  الفساق والفجار وتيسر الرزق  عليه من حيث لا يحتسب ، وتيسير ما عسر على  أرباب الفسوق والمعاصي ، وتسهيل  الطاعات عليه ، وتيسير العلم ، والثناء  الحسن في الناس ، وكثرة الدعاء له 

والحلاوة التي يكتسبها وجهه ، والمهابة التي تلقي له في قلوب الناس ،   وانتصارهم وحميتهم له إذا أوذي وظلم ، وذبهم عن عرضه إذا اغتابه مغتاب ،   وسرعة إجابة دعائه ، وزوال الوحشة التي بينه وبين الله ، وقرب الملائكة منه   ، وبُعد شياطين الإنس والجن منه ، وتنافس الناس على خدمته وقضاء حوائجه ،   وخطبتهم لمودته وصحبته وعدم خوفه من الموت بل يفرح به لقدومه على ربه   ولقائه له ومصيره إليه ، وصغر الدنيا في قلبه   وكبر الآخرة عنده ، وحرصه على الملك الكبير والفوز العظيم فيها ، وذوق   حلاوة الطاعة ، ووجد حلاوة الإيمان ودعاء حملة العرش ومن حوله من الملائكة   له ، وفرح الكاتبين به ودعائهم له كل وقت ، والزيادة في عقله وفهمه  وإيمانه  ومعرفته ، وحصول محبة الله له وإقباله عليه وفرحه بتوبته ، وهكذا  يجازيه  بفرح وسرور لا نسبة له إلى فرحه وسروره بالمعصية بوجه من الوجوه .  فهذه بعض  آثار ترك المعاصي في الدنيا ، فإذا مات تلقَّته الملائكة بالبشرى  من ربه  بالجنة ، وبأنه لا خوف عليه ولا حزن  ، وينتقل  من سجن الدنيا وضيقها إلى روضة من رياض الجنة ينعم فيها إلى يوم  القيامة ،  فإذا كان يوم القيامة كان الناس في الحرِّ والعَرَقِ وهو في  ظلِّ العرشِ ،  فإذا انصرفوا من بين يدي الله أُخذَ به ذات اليمين مع  أوليائه المتقين  وحزبه المفلحين، و { ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ } [الحديد:21] )) (5)  اهـ .
اللهم احفظنا بالإسلام قائمين واحفظنا بالإسلام قاعدين واحفظنا بالإسلام   راقدين ولا تشمت بنا الأعداء ولا الحاسدين ، اللهم إنا نسألك من كلّ خير   خزائنه بيدك ، ونعوذ بك من كلّ شر خزائنه بيدك.

-------------------
(1) رواه الترمذي (682)، وابن ماجه (1642) .
(2) الفوائد لابن القيم (ص:116-118).
(3) رواه الترمذي (1105) .
(4) تقدم تخريجه .
(5) الفوائد (ص: 224ـ 225).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
19- تَعْجِيلُ الْفَطُورِ وَتَأْخِيرُ السَّحُورِ
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

لقد تعددت النصوص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأمر بتعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور وتنوعت   هذه النصوص في دلالتها على أهمية ذلك ؛ فتارة بالأمر به ، وتارة ببيان   فضله وعظيم ثوابه ، وتارة ببيان بعض الحِكَم العظيمة المترتبة عليه، وتارة   بالنهي عن تركه ، إلى غير ذلك من أنواع الدلالة ، ومن هذه النصوص : ما ثبت   في الصحيحين أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إِذَا أَقْبَلَ اللَّيْلُ  مِنْ  هَا هُنَا ، وَأَدْبَرَ النَّهَارُ مِنْ هَا هُنَا ، وَغَرَبَتْ  الشَّمْسُ  فَقَدْ أَفْطَرَ الصَّائِمُ))(1) ، وجاء في سنن أبي داود  والترمذي عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال: ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يُفْطِرُ عَلَى رُطَبَاتٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يُصَلِّيَ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ  تَكُنْ رُطَبَاتٌ فَعَلَى  تَمَرَاتٍ ، فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَكُنْ حَسَا حَسَوَاتٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ))(2) ، وثبت  عنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنه ((كَانَ لَا يُصَلِّي الْمَغْرِبَ حَتَّى  يُفْطِرَ ، وَلَوْ عَلَى  شَرْبَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ ))(3) ، وقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (( لَا تَزَالُ  أُمَّتِي بِخَيْرٍ مَا عَجَّلُوا الْإِفْطَارَ  ))(4)، وقال: ((لَا يَزَالُ  النَّاسُ بِخَيْرٍ مَا عَجَّلُوا الْفِطْرَ  ))(5)، وكان ((إِذَا أَفْطَرَ  قَالَ ذَهَبَ الظَّمَأُ ، وَابْتَلَّتْ  الْعُرُوقُ ، وَثَبَتَ الْأَجْرُ  إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ))(6)، وقال صلى الله  عليه وسلم : 

((هَلُمَّ إِلَى الْغَدَاءِ الْمُبَارَكِ يَعْنِي السَّحُورَ )) (7) ،   وقال: ((عَلَيْكُمْ بِغَدَاءِ السُّحُورِ فَإِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَدَاءُ   الْمُبَارَكُ))(8) ، وقال : ((السَّحُورُ أَكْلُهُ بَرَكَةٌ فَلَا   تَدَعُوهُ وَلَوْ أَنْ يَجْرَعَ أَحَدُكُمْ جُرْعَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ فَإِنَّ   اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى   الْمُتَسَحِّرِي  نَ))(9)، وقال: ((إِنَّ السَّحُورَ بَرَكَةٌ   أَعْطَاكُمُوهَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَلَا تَدَعُوهَا))(10)، وقال:   ((تَسَحَّرُوا وَلَوْ بِجَرْعَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ   ))(11)، وقال: ((مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصُومَ فَلْيَتَسَحَّرْ   بِشَيْءٍ))(12)، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((عَجَّلُوا الإِفْطَارَ،   وَأَخَّرُوا السُّحُورَ ))(13)، وقال: ((بكّروا بالإفطار، وأخّروا   السُّحور))(14) ، وقال: (( ثلاث من أخلاق النبوة: تعجيل الإفطار، وتأخير   السحور، ووضع اليمين على الشمال في الصلاة))(15)، وقال: ((إِنَّا مَعْشَرَ   الأَنْبِيَاءِ أُمِرْنَا أَنْ نُعَجِّلَ إِفْطَارَنَا وَنُؤَخِّرَ   سَحُورَنَا ، وَنَضَعَ أيمَانِنَا عَلَى شمائِلِنا فِي الصَّلاةِ))(16).

وهذه الأحاديث المتعددة والمتنوعة في الأمر بتعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور   تدل دلالة واضحة على أهمية هذا الأمر العظيم الذي غفل عنه كثير من الناس   جهلاً بأهميته وبالحِكم العظيمة التي اشتمل عليها والآثار الحميدة التي   تترتب عليه ، بل لو لم يكن في تعجيل الفطر وتأخير السحور إلا محض المتابعة   لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والاستجابة لأمره وكونه عبادة   عظيمة يتقرب فيها إلى الله سبحانه لكفى به سبباً في المحافظة عليه وعدم   إهماله ، فإن محبة الله إنما تنال بذلك كما قال تعالى: { قُلْ إِنْ   كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ} [آل   عمران:31] ، وقد ثبت في سنن الترمذي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَحَبُّ   عِبَادِي إِلَيَّ أَعْجَلُهُمْ فِطْرًا))(17) ، وذلك لحُسن متابعتهم وسرعة   استجابتهم .
ثمّ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبر عن أكلة السحور أنها أكلة مباركة   وأن السحور غداء مبارك وأن فيه بركة ، وهذا فيه دلالة واضحة على عظيم قدر   هذه الطاعة ، فالبركة تكتنفها من كل جوانبها ؛ بركة في الطعام، وبركة في   الفعل نفسه، وبركة في الوقت ، فحريّ بالصائم أن يتحرى هذه البركة بأن يتسحر ويؤخر السحور ولو على شربة ماء إن لم يجد شيئاً يطعمه سواها .
والبركة : هي تنزل الخير الإلهي على الشيء ، وزيادته ، وعموم نفعه ، وزيادة   الأجر والثواب فيه ، فما أعظم السحور وأجلّ قدره !! ومع ذلك يتغافل عنه   كثير من الناس ؛ إما جهلاً بفضله ومكانته ، أو إيثاراً للآجل على الآجل ،   فيفضل النوم عليه وغالباً ما يكون سبب ذلك السهر ، والمصيبة في ذلك تعظم إن   كان في أمرٍ محرَّم نسأل الله العافية والسلامة.

ثم إن وقت السحر من أفضل الأوقات وأوفرها بركة ؛ أثنى الله على المستغفرين   فيه ، وهو وقت نزول الرب إلى سماء الدنيا ليغفر للمستغفرين ويجيب الداعين   ويعطي السائلين ويثيب العابدين بأفضل الجزاء في الدنيا ويوم الدين، فكيف   يحرم الإنسان نفسه من هذا الخير في هذا الشهر العظيم شهر الطاعة والاستغفار   وشهر العتق من النار!! . والله وملائكته يصلَّون على المتسحرين وصلاة الله : ثناؤه على عبده في الملأ الأعلى ، وصلاة الملائكة : دعاؤهم للعبد ، فما أجله من شرف وفضل يناله المتسحرون .

وفي المحافظة على تعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور محافظة على الخيرية في الناس   فإنه من أسبابها ، إضافة إلى ما فيه من تقوية الجسد وتنشيطه وطرد الضعف   والكسل عنه فترة الصيام . وجاء في بعض النصوص تصريحٌ بحكمةٍ عظيمة من حِكَم   تعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور وتنبيه على أمر ينبغي المحافظة عليه أبداً  حتى  يكون هذا الدين ظاهراً وحتى تظل هذه الأمة محافظة على خيريتها ألا   وهو : مخالفة أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :   ((فَصْلُ مَا بَيْنَ صِيَامِنَا وَصِيَامِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أَكْلَةُ   السَّحَرِ ))(18)، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لَا يَزَالُ النَّاسُ   بِخَيْرٍ مَا عَجَّلُوا الْفِطْرَ فَإِنَّ الْيَهُودَ يُؤَخِّرُونَ))(19)  ،   وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لَا يَزَالُ   الدِّينُ ظَاهِرًا مَا عَجَّلَ النَّاسُ الْفِطْرَ ، لِأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ   وَالنَّصَارَى يُؤَخِّرُونَ))(20) ، فإذا أوصى الشارع بمخالفة اليهود   النصارى في هذا الأمر والذي قد يعده بعض الناس هيِّناً ، فما بالك  بالأمور  العظام التي بلي كثير من الناس فيها بالتشبه بهم والسير على  منهجهم  ومنوالهم كمشابهتهم في لباسهم وعاداتهم والافتخار بمحاكاتهم حتى في  كلامهم  ومأكلهم وشرابهم والفرح والتلذذ بالنظر إلى 

قبائحهم من كلام ساقط وعقائد فاسدة وصور خليعة فاضحة ، ولا شك أن المشابهة   الظاهرة تولد توافقاً وميلاً قلبياً في الباطن والله يقول: {يَا أَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ   بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ   مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }   [المائدة:51]، وأكثر الناس تأثراً في هذا التشبه الشبابُ والنساءُ ؛ ألا   فلينتبه الصائمون وليعتبروا بهذا الشهر   العظيم وليصْدُقوا مع الله ويعقدوا العزم على ترك هذا التشبَّه بأهل الكتاب   فإن ذلك يضر بالفرد وبالمجتمع وبالأمة جمعاء ويؤثر على الدين كله .
قال شيخ الإسلام في كلامٍ له عن هذا الحديث : ((وهذا نص في أن ظهور الدين   الحاصل بتعجيل الفطر لأجل مخالفة اليهود والنصارى ، وإذا كان مخالفتهم   سبباً لظهور الدين فإنما المقصود بإرسال الرسل أن يظهر دين الله على الدين   كله ، فيكون نفس مخالفتهم من أكبر مقاصد البعثة ))(21) .
اللهم مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك ، ووفِّقنا لاتباع شرعك ، وأعذنا من منكرات الأخلاق والأهواء والأدواء .

(1) البخاري (1954)، ومسلم (1100) واللفظ للبخاري .
(2) رواه أبو داود (2356)، والترمذي (696)، واللفظ لأبي داود .
(3) رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (1577) .
(4) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (21209، 21399).
(5) رواه البخاري (1957) ، ومسلم (1098) .
(6) رواه أبو داود (2357)، والحاكم (1536) .
(7) رواه النسائي (2167) .
(8)رواه النسائي (2166) ، والإمام أحمد (17126) .
(9) رواه الإمام أحمد (11334) .
(10)رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (23036) .
(11) رواه ابن حبان (3476) .
(12) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (14991) .
(13) رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (21513) .
(14) الكامل لابن عدي (6/323)، السلسلة الصحيحة (1773)، صحيح الجامع (2835).
(15) أورده الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (2/105) وعزاه للطبراني في الكبير .
(16) رواه الطيالسي (2654) ، والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (11323)، وابن حبان (1770) واللفظ للطيالسي.
(17) الترمذي (700) .
(18) رواه مسلم (1096).
(19) رواه ابن ماجه (1698) .
(20) رواه أبو داود (2353) ، والحاكم (1573) .
(21) اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (1/209).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
20 - العَشْرُ الأَوَاخِر مِنْ رَمَضَان
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن شهر رمضان المبارك شهر ٌكله بركة ورحمة أيامه ولياليه ، وتختص عشره  الأواخر بمزيد مزية على بقية أيامه ولياليه بخصائص عظيمة وفضائل جليلة  اختصت بها عن غيرها ، ولذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته رضي الله  عنهم من بعده يعظِّمون هذه العشر الأواخر ويجتهدون فيها أكثر مما يجتهدون  في غيرها ، روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده ومسلم في صحيحه عن عائشة رضي الله  عنها قالت : ((كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَجْتَهِدُ فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مَا لَا يَجْتَهِدُ فِي  غَيْرِهِ))(1) ، وروى الشيخان عن عائشة رضي  الله عنها قالت : ((كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إِذَا دَخَلَ الْعَشْرُ شَدَّ مِئْزَرَهُ ، وَأَحْيَا لَيْلَهُ ،  وَأَيْقَظَ أَهْلَهُ ))(2) .
ومعنى ((شَدَّ مِئْزَرَهُ)) : أي جدّ واجتهد في العبادة واعتزل النساء ؛  فلا يلتذ في تلك الليالي إلا بمناجاة ربه والتقرب إليه ، فما أباحه الله له  من الجماع في ليالي رمضان يكون منشغلاً عنه بما سواه من العبادة والطاعة  طمعاً في أن ينال ثواب هذه العشر ويوفَّق لإدراك ليلة القدر .

ومعنى (( أَحْيَا لَيْلَهُ )) : أي سهره منشغلاً فيه بالطاعة فأحياه بذلك ،  وأحيا نفسه بسهره فيه تقرباً وتضرعاً وتعبداً لله ؛ لأن النوم أخو الموت ،  ولا تحيا الأرواح ولا الأبدان ولا الأوقات ولا الأعمار إلا بطاعة الله  وهذه هي الحياة الحقيقية قال تعالى: { أَوَمَنْ كَانَ  مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي  النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا }  [الأنعام:122] فسمى هذه الأجساد مع أنها تدب في الأرض وتأكل وتشرب ميتة  وذلك لِـبُعدها عن الإيمان والطاعة للرحمن وانشغالها بالغيّ والفسوق  والطغيان .

ومعنى (( أَيْقَظَ أَهْلَهُ )) : أي أقامهم للصلاة وللعبادة في هذه الليالي  ، وهذا من تمام حرصه على أهله وعنايته بهم أداءً لواجب الرعاية التي  استرعاه الله إياها ، وحرصاً منه في الدلالة على الخير والدال على الخير  كفاعله ، إضافةً إلى أجره الذي يكتسبه باجتهاده بنفسه ، وفي ذلك أيضاً  تشريع لأمته أن تحذو حذوه وتتأسى به في ذلك ، وفيه توجيه للآباء والأمهات  وحثٌ لهم على العناية بتربية أبنائهم والاهتمام بهم خاصة في هذا الشهر  الكريم وتعهدهم ومراقبتهم في عبادتهم وشدة المحافظة عليهم ، وتشجيعهم على  المسابقة لفعل الطاعات واجتناب المنهيات ، والاستعانة بوسائل الترغيب  والترهيب.
قال ابن حجر: ((وَفِي الْحَدِيث الْحِرْص  عَلَى مُدَاوَمَة الْقِيَام فِي الْعَشْر الْأَخِير إِشَارَة إِلَى الْحَثّ  عَلَى تَجْوِيد الْخَاتِمَة ، خَتَمَ اللَّهُ لَنَا بِخَيْرٍ آمِينَ  ))(3).

ومما تميزت به هذه العشر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكف فيها ،  واعتكف أصحابه من بعده ؛ والاعتكاف : لزوم المسجد للتفرغ لطاعة الله ، وهو  من السنن الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة ، قال تعالى: { وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ  وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ } [البقرة:187]  ، وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: ((كَانَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْتَكِفُ الْعَشْرَ الْأَوَاخِرَ مِنْ  رَمَضَانَ حَتَّى تَوَفَّاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، ثُمَّ اعْتَكَفَ  أَزْوَاجُهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ))(4).

وقد أوضح بعض أحكام الاعتكاف العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه  الله في مجالسه المشهورة المختصة بشهر رمضان التي نفع الله بها كثيراً -  فجزاه الله عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيراً ، وتغمده بواسع رحمته ، وكتب له في  هذا الشهر المبارك مثل أجور كل من استفاد من هذا الكتاب وانتفع به وغيره من  كتبه - ومما جاء فيه :
قوله : " والمقصود بالاعتكاف : انقطاع الإنسان عن الناس ليتفرغ لطاعة الله  في مسجد من مساجده طلبا لفضله وثوابه وإدراك ليلة القدر ، ولذلك ينبغي  للمعتكف أن يشتغل بالذكر والقراءة والصلاة والعبادة ، وأن يتجنب ما لا  يَعنيه من حديث الدنيا ، ولا بأس أن يتحدث  قليلاً بحديثٍ مباحٍ مع أهله أو غيرهم لمصلحة ، لحديث صفية أم المؤمنين رضي  الله عنها قالت : « كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  مُعْتَكِفًا فَأَتَيْتُهُ أَزُورُهُ لَيْلًا فَحَدَّثْتُهُ ثُمَّ قُمْتُ  لِأَنْقَلِبَ - أي : لأنصرف إلى بيتي - فَقَامَ - النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  – مَعِيَ... » الحديث(5) .

ويحرم على المعتكف الجماع ومقدماته من التقبيل واللمس لشهوة لقوله تعالى : {  وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ } ، وأما  خروجه من المسجد فإن كان ببعض بدنه فلا بأس به لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها  قالت: ((كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُخْرِجُ رَأْسَهُ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ وَهُوَ مُعْتَكِفٌ  فَأَغْسِلُهُ وَأَنَا حَائِضٌ))(6)، وفي رواية: ((كَانَتْ تُرَجِّلُ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهِيَ حَائِضٌ وَهُوَ  مُعْتَكِفٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ وَهِيَ فِي حُجْرَتِهَا يُنَاوِلُهَا رَأْسَهُ  ))(7) .
وإن كان خروجه بجميع بدنه فهو ثلاثة أقسام:

الأول: الخروج لأمر لابد منه طبعاً أو شرعاً ؛ كقضاء حاجة البول والغائط  والوضوء الواجب والغسل الواجب لجنابة أو غيرها والأكل والشرب ، فهذا جائز  إذا لم يمكن فعله في المسجد ، فإن أمكن فعله في المسجد فلا ، مثل أن يكون  في المسجد حمام يمكنه أن يقضي حاجته فيه وأن يغتسل فيه أو يكون له من يأتيه  بالأكل والشرب فلا يخرج حينئذ لعدم الحاجة إليه .
الثاني: الخروج لأمر طاعة لا تجب عليه ؛ كعيادة مريض وشهود جنازة ونحو ذلك  فلا يفعله إلا أن يشترط ذلك ابتداء اعتكافه ، مثل أن يكون عنده مريض يجب أن  يعوده أو يخشى من موته فيشترط في ابتداء اعتكافه خروجه لذلك فلا بأس به .
الثالث: الخروج لأمرٍ ينافي الاعتكاف ؛ كالخروج للبيع والشراء وجماع أهله  ومباشرتهم ونحو ذلك ، فلا يفعله لا بشرط ولا بغير شرط ؛ لأنه يناقض  الاعتكاف وينافي المقصود منه) اهـ(8).
ومما تميزت به هذه العشر واختصت به أن فيها ليلة القدر، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((تَحَرَّوْا لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي  الْوِتْرِ مِنْ الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ))(9)، وسيأتي  الحديث عن هذه الليلة المباركة وعن فضائلها وأهمية اغتنامها وعدم إضاعتها  في الحديث القادم إن شاء الله .
اللهم وفِّقنا للقيام بما يرضيك عنا في هذه العشر ، واختم لنا شهرنا بصالح الأعمال ، وتقبلها منا يا أكرم الأكرمين .

(1) رواه مسلم (1175) ، والإمام أحمد (24409) .
(2) رواه البخاري (2024) ، ومسلم (1174) واللفظ للبخاري .
(3) فتح الباري (4/270، تحت حديث رقم 2024).
(4) صحيح البخاري (2026)، ومسلم (1172).
(5) متفق عليه ؛ البخاري (3281) ، مسلم (2175) .
(6) رواه البخاري (2031) ، ومسلم (297) واللفظ للبخاري .
(7) رواه البخاري (2046) .
(8) مجالس شهر رمضان (ص: 118ـ 119).
(9) رواه البخاري (2017).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
21- لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن الله تعالى هو المتفرد بالخلق والاختيار كما قال تعالى: {وَرَبُّكَ   يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ } [القصص: 68] ، والمراد بالاختيار هنا   هو الاجتباء والاصطفاء ، فالله - جل وعلا - لكمال حكمته وقدرته ولتمام علمه   وإحاطته يختار من خلقه ما يشاء من الأوقات والأمكنة والأشخاص فيخصهم   سبحانه بمزيد فضله وجزيل عنايته ووافر إنعامه وإكرامه ، وهذا بلا ريب من أعظم   آيات ربوبيته وأكبر شواهد وحدانيته وكمال صفاته ، وهو من أبين الأدلة على   كمال قدرته وحكمته وأنه يخلق ما يشاء ويختار وأن أزِمَّةَ الأمور بيده ؛   فلله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ، يقضي في خلقه ما يشاء ويحكم فيهم بما يريد {   فَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبِّ الْأَرْضِ رَبِّ   الْعَالَمِينَ [36] وَلَهُ الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ   وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }  [الجاثية: 36-37] .

وإن مما خص الله عز وجل من الأوقات بمزيد تفضيله ووافر تكريمه شهرَ رمضان   حيث فضَّله سبحانه على سائر الشهور ، والعشرَ الأواخر من لياليه حيث فضلها   على سائر الليالي ، وليلةَ القدر حيث جعلها لمزيد فضلها عنده وعظيم  مكانتها  لديه خيراً من ألف شهر ، وفخَّم  أمرها وأعلى  شأنها ورفع مكانتها عندما أنزل فيها وحيه المبين وكلامه  الكريم وتنزيله  الحكيم هدى للمتقين وفرقاناً للمؤمنين وضياء ونوراً ورحمة  للعالمين ، قال  تعالى: {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ  إِنَّا كُنَّا  مُنْذِرِينَ [3] فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ [4]  أَمْرًا  مِنْ عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا  مُرْسِلِينَ [5] رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ [6] رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ [7] لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} [الدخان:  3-8] ، وقال  سبحانه: {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ [1]  وَمَا  أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ [2] لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ  مِنْ  أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ [3] تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا  بِإِذْنِ  رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ [4] سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ  الْفَجْرِ}  [سورة القدر] . فلله ما أعظمَها من ليلة وما أجلَّها وأكرمَها،  وما أوفرَ  بركتَها :

- ليلة واحدة خير من ألف شهر !! ومعنى ذلك أنها خير من ثلاثين ألفَ ليلةٍ ،   وألفُ شهرٍ تزيد على ثلاثة وثمانين عاماً فهو عمر طويل لو قضاه المسلم   كلَّه في طاعة الله عز وجل ، فليلة القدر وهي ليلة واحدة خير منه وهذا فضل   عظيم . قال مجاهد: ((ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ليس في تلك الشهور ليلة القدر))، وهكذا قال قتادة والشافعي وغير واحد .
- وفي هذه الليلة الكريمة المباركة يكثر تنزل الملائكة لكثرة بركتها ،   فالملائكة يتنزَّلون مع تنزل البركة والرحمة كما يتنزَّلون عند تلاوة   القرآن وفي حلق الذكر .
-   وهي سلام حتى مطلع الفجر يعني أنها خير كلها ليس فيها شر إلى مطلع الفجر .

- وفي هذه الليلة الكريمة المباركة يُفْرق كل أمر حكيم أي يقدَّر فيها ما   يكون في تلك السنة بإذن الله العزيز الحكيم ، والمراد بالتقدير أي التقدير   السنوي ، أما التقدير العام في اللوح المحفوظ فهو متقدِّم على خلق  السماوات  والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث ، وقد ثبت عن النبي  صلى الله  عليه وسلم في فضل ليلة القدر أنه قال: ((مَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ  الْقَدْرِ  إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ  ذَنْبِهِ))(1).
وليلة القدر هي قطعاً في شهر رمضان المبارك لقوله تعالى : {شَهْرُ   رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ   مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ} [البقرة:185] مع قوله تعالى: {إِنَّا   أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ }  وهي أرجى ما تكون فيه في العشر   الأواخر منه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((   تَحَرَّوْا لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ   رَمَضَانَ))(2) ، وطلبها في أوتار العشر آكد لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   : ((الْتَمِسُوهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ لَيْلَةَ   الْقَدْرِ فِي تَاسِعَةٍ تَبْقَى فِي سَابِعَةٍ تَبْقَى فِي خَامِسَةٍ   تَبْقَى ))(3) .

قال ابن حجر في الفتح : تحت (بَابٌ تَحَرِّي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ فِي   الْوِتْرِ مِنْ الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ) : " فِي هَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة   إِشَارَة إِلَى رُجْحَان كَوْن لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مُنْحَصِرَةً فِي   رَمَضَان ، ثُمَّ فِي الْعَشْر الْأَخِيرِ مِنْهُ ، ثُمَّ فِي أَوْتَارِهِ   لَا فِي لَيْلَةٍ مِنْهُ بِعَيْنِهَا ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَدُلُّ   عَلَيْهِ مَجْمُوع الْأَخْبَار الْوَارِدَة فِيهَا "(4) اهـ .
وقد ذكر العلماء أن من حكمة إخفائها وعدم تعيينها في النصوص : أن يجتهد المسلمون في جميع العشر   بطاعة الله تعالى بالتهجد وقراءة القرآن والإحسان ، وليتبين بذلك النشيط   والمجد في طلب الخيرات من الخامل الكسلان، ولأن الناس لو علموا عينها   لاقتصر أكثرهم على قيامها دون سواها ، ولو علموا عينها ما حصل كمال   الامتحان.
إن الواجب علينا جميعاً أن نحرص تمام الحرص على طلب هذه الليلة المباركة   لنفوز بثوابها ولنغنم من خيرها ولنُحَصِّل من أجورها ، فإن المحروم من حُرم   الثواب ومن تمر عليه مواسم المغفرة ويبقى محملاً بذنوبه بسبب غفلته   وإعراضه وعدم مبالاته ؛ فطوبى لمن نال فيها   سبق الفائزين ، وسلك فيها بالقيام وحُسن العمل سبيل الصالحين، وويل لمن   طُرِدَ في هذه الليلة عن الأبواب وأغلق فيها دونه الحجاب وانصرفت عنه هذه   الليلة وهو مشغول بالمعاصي والآثام مخدوع بالأماني والأحلام مضيِّع لخير   الليالي وأفضل الأيام ؛ فيا عظمَ حسرتَه ويا شدةَ ندامتَه .
من لم يربح في هذه الليلة الكريمة ففي أي وقت يربح !! ومن لم يُنِبْ إلى   الله في هذا الوقت الشريف فمتى ينيب!! ومن لم يزل متقاعساً فيها عن الخيرات   ففي أي وقت يعمل !! قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِنَّ هَذَا الشَّهْرَ   قَدْ حَضَرَكُمْ وَفِيهِ لَيْلَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ ، مَنْ   حُرِمَهَا فَقَدْ حُرِمَ الْخَيْرَ كُلَّهُ ، وَلَا يُحْرَمُ خَيْرَهَا   إِلَّا مَحْرُومٌ ))(5).

ويستحب للمسلم أن يكثر فيها من الدعاء لأن الدعاء فيها مستجاب ، وليتخير من   الدعاء أجمعه ، روى ابن ماجه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ((يَا  رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ وَافَقْتُ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ مَا  أَدْعُو ؟  قَالَ : تَقُولِينَ اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ   فَاعْفُ عَنِّي))(6) ، فإن هذا الدعاء عظيم المعنى عميق الدلالة وهو  مناسب  لهذه الليلة غاية المناسبة ، فهي الليلة التي يفرق فيها كل أمر حكيم   وتقدَّر فيها أعمال العباد لسنة كاملة حتى ليلة القدر الأخرى ، فمن أعطي  في  تلك الليلة العافية وعفا عنه ربه فقد أفلح غاية الفلاح، ومن أعطي  العافية  في الدنيا وأعطيها في الآخرة فقد أفلح ، والعافية لا يعدلها شيء ؛  فلنتحر  خير هذه الليلة وبركتها بالمحافظة  على  الصلوات المفروضة ، وكثرة القيام ، وأداء الزكاة ، وبذل الصدقات ،  وحفظ  الصيام ، وكثرة الطاعات ، واجتناب المعاصي والسيئات ، والندم والتوبة  من  الذنوب والخطيئات ، والإكثار من ذكر الله وقراءة القرآن.
اللهم وفقنا لقيام ليلة القدر واجعلنا ممن يقومها إيماناً واحتساباً واعف عنا إنك عفو كريم.

(1) رواه البخاري (1901)، والنسائي (2195) .
(2) رواه البخاري (2020)، ومسلم (1169) .
(3) رواه البخاري (2021) ، ومسلم (1165) .
(4) فتح الباري (4/259، حديث رقم 2017).
(5) رواه ابن ماجه (1644) .
(6) سنن ابن ماجه (3850) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
22- تَصْفِيدُ الشَّيَاطِينِ فِي رَمَضَان
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن مما تميز به شهر رمضان المبارك تصفيد الشياطين ومردة الجنّ فيه ، روى البخاري ومسلم   عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   ((إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُلِّقَتْ   أَبْوَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَسُلْسِلَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ))(1  ) ، وروى أحمد والنسائي   عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  قَالَ  : ((هَذَا رَمَضَانُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ   تُفَتَّحُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَتُغَلَّقُ فِيهِ أَبْوَابُ   النَّارِ ، وَتُسَلْسَلُ فِيهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ )) (2) ، روى الترمذي وابن   ماجه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   (( إِذَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ صُفِّدَتْ   الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ ، وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ   فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ، وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ   يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ ))(3).

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (( وَصُفِّدَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ فَضَعُفَتْ   قُوَّتُهُمْ وَعَمَلُهُمْ بِتَصْفِيدِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ   يَفْعَلُوا فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهُ فِي غَيْرِهِ ،   وَلَمْ يَقُلْ إنَّهُمْ قُتِلُوا وَلَا مَاتُوا بَلْ قَالَ : " صُفِّدَتْ  "  وَالْمُصَفَّدُ مِنْ الشَّيَاطِينِ قَدْ   يُؤْذِي لَكِنَّ هَذَا أَقَلُّ وَأَضْعَفُ مِمَّا يَكُونُ فِي غَيْرِ   رَمَضَانَ ؛ فَهُوَ بِحَسَبِ كَمَالِ الصَّوْمِ وَنَقْصِهِ ، فَمَنْ كَانَ   صَوْمُهُ كَامِلًا دَفَعَ الشَّيْطَانَ دَفْعًا لَا يَدْفَعُهُ دَفْعُ   الصَّوْمِ النَّاقِصِ )) (4) اهـ.
وكثير من الناس اليوم جهلوا أو تجاهلوا أمر الشيطان فلم يدركوا مدى كيده   وعداوته لبني آدم وحرصه على إخراجهم من رحمة الله ورضوانه وإيقاعهم في سخطه   وغضبه ونيرانه ، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ   فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ   أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ } [فاطر:6] ، وهي عداوة مستمرة إلى يوم القيامة وكل   من انشغل في هذا الشهر الكريم بغير طاعة الله   من المعاصي والذنوب واللهو واللعب والسهر وفي القيل والقال والنظر في   الفضائيات وما فيها من سموم فقد خلص الشيطان إليه ونال منه بغيته ؛ وإن   كيده لا يكاد ينحصر .

وقد ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه إغاثة اللهفان جملة كبيرة من مكائده   التي كاد بها عباد الله : (( ومن كيده للإنسان : أنه يورده الموارد التي   يُخيل إليه أنّ فيها منفعته ، ثم يُصدِرُه المصادر التي فيها عطبه، ويتخلى   عنه ويُسْلِمُه ويقف يَشْمَتُ به ويضحك منه ،   فيأمره بالسرقة والزنا والقتل ويدل عليه ويفضحه قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ   زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ   الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَكُمْ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ   الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكُمْ   إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ   الْعِقَابِ } [الأنفال:48] ؛ فإنه تراءى للمشركين عند خروجهم إلى بدر في   صورة سراقة بن مالك وقال : أنا جار لكم من   بني كنانة أن يقصدوا أهلكم وذراريَكم بسوء ، فلما رأى عدوُّ الله جنود الله   تعالى من الملائكة نزلت لنصر رسوله فرّ عنهم وأسلمهم كما قال حسان:    دَلَّاهُمُ بِغُرُورٍ ثَمَّ أَسْلَمَهُمْ            إِنَّ الْخَبِيثَ لمنْ   وَالَاهُ غَرَّارُ

وكذلك فعل بالراهب الذي قتل المرأة وولدها ؛ أمره بالزنا ثم بقتلها ثم دلّ   أهلها عليه وكشف أمره لهم ، ثمّ أمره بالسجود له فلمّا فعل فرَّ عنه وتركه   وفيه أنزل الله سبحانه: {كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ   اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ } [الحشر:16]  ، وهذا السياق لا يختص بالذي ذكرتْ عنه هذه القصة، بل هو عام   في كل من أطاع الشيطان في أمره له بالكفر لينصره ويقضي حاجته، فإنه يتبرأ   منه ويسلمه كما يتبرأ من أوليائه جملة في النار ويقول لهم: {إِنِّي   كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ } [إبراهيم:22] ، فأوردهم شرّ   الموارد وتبرأ منهم كل البراءة .
ومن كيد عدو الله تعالى : أنه يخوف المؤمنين من جنده وأوليائه ؛ فلا   يجاهدونهم ، ولا يأمرونهم بالمعروف، ولا ينهونهم عن المنكر، وهذا من أعظم   كيده بأهل الإيمان، وقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه عنه بهذا فقال: {إِنَّمَا   ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ   فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ } [آل   عمران:175]  ، المعنى عند جميع المفسرين: يخوفكم بأوليائه. قال قتادة: (   يعظمهم في صدوركم، ولهذا قال: { فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِنْ   كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ } ، فكلما قوي إيمان العبد زال من قلبه خوفُ أولياء   الشيطان، وكلما ضعف إيمان العبد قوي خوفه منهم ) .

ومن مكايده أنه يسحر العقل دائماً حتى يكيده ، ولا يسلم من سحره إلا من شاء   الله ، فيزين له الفعل الذي يضره حتى يخيل إليه أنه من أنفع الأشياء ،   وينفر من الفعل الذي هو أنفع الأشياء له حتى يخيَّل له أنه يضره ، فلا إله   إلا الله !! كم فُتن بهذا السحر من إنسان ،   وكم حال بين القلب وبين الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان! وكم جلا الباطل وأبرزه   في صورة مستحسنة، وشنّع الحق وأخرجه في صورة مستهجنة ! وكم بهرج من   الزُّيوف على الناقدين، وكم روّج من الزغل على العارفين ! فهو الذي سحر العقول   حتى ألقى أربابها في الأهواء المختلفة والآراء المتشعبة، وسلك بهم في سبل   الضلال كل مسلك ، وألقاهم من المهالك في مهلك بعد مهلك ، وزين لهم من  عبادة  الأصنام وقطيعة الأرحام ووأد البنات ونكاح الأمهات ووعدهم الفوز  بالجنات  مع الكفر والفسوق والعصيان ، وأبرز لهم الشرك في صورة التعظيم ،  والكفر  بصفات الرب تعالى وعلوه على عرشه وتكلمه بكتبه في قالب التنزيه،  وترك الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 

في قالب التودد إلى الناس وحُسن الخلق معهم والعمل بقوله: {عَلَيْكُمْ   أَنْفُسَكُمْ } [المائدة:105] ، والإعراض عما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم في قالب التقليد والاكتفاء بقول من هو أعلم منهم ، والنفاق والإدهان   في دين الله في قالب العقل المعيشي الذي يندرج به العبد بين الناس . فهو   صاحب الأبوين حين أخرجهما من الجنة ، وصاحب قابيل حين قتل أخاه ، وصاحب قوم نوح حين أُغرِقوا ، وقوم عاد حين أهلِكوا بالريح العقيم ، وصاحب قوم صالح حين أهلكوا بالصيحة ، وصاحب الأمة   اللوطية حين خُسف بهم وأتبِعوا بالرجم بالحجارة ، وصاحب فرعون وقومه حين   أخِذوا الأخذة الرابية ، وصاحب عبَّاد العجل حين جرى عليهم ما جرى، وصاحب   قريش حين دعوا يوم بدر، وصاحب كل هالك ومفتون)) (5) اهـ.

فهذا هو العدو قد ظهرت أوصافه وبدت علاماته وملامحه ، يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من   أصحاب السعير ويأخذ بأي طريق يتحقق له به ذلك . قال بعض السلف : (( وما   أمر الله عز وجل بأمرٍ إلا وللشيطان فيه نزغتان: إما تقصيرٌ وتفريطٌ ، وإما   إفراطٌ وغلوٌّ ، فلا يبالي بما ظفر من العبد من الخطيئتين))(6)، فلينظر  كل  واحد إلى نفسه وأفعاله هل فيها استجابة للشيطان وحبائله ؛ فيتدارك نفسه بالتوبة إلى الله والإقلاع عما هو فيه من ضلالٍ وشرٍ ويعلن العداوة لهذا العدو اللدود ، أم أنه في حماية الله   وحفظه ؛ فيشكر الله على ذلك ويسأله الثبات ويسعى في الاستزادة من فعل   الصالحات ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستعيذ كثيراً بالله من الشيطان   ويعلِّم أصحابه ذلك {وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ   الشَّيَاطِينِ [97] وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ}   [المؤمنون:97-98] ؛ اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفثه   ونفخه.

(1) البخاري (3277)، ومسلم (1079) واللفظ للبخاري .
(2)سنن النسائي (2105) ، المسند (13408) .
(3) الترمذي (682)، وابن ماجه (1642)، واللفظ للترمذي .
(4) مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية (25/246).
(5) إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم (1/125ـ 128).
(6) الوابل الصيب (ص: 29).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
23- أَدَاءُ الزِّكَاةِ وَبَذْلُ الصَّدَقَات
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إن رمضان هو شهر الخيرات والبركات والطاعات ؛  فهو شهر الصيام ، وشهر   الصلاة والقيام ، وشهر الذكر وتلاوة القرآن ، وشهر الجود والإكرام والزكاة   والصدقة والبر والإحسان ، ولقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود   الناس وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان ، وذلك أن الصيام له ارتباط وثيق   بالإنفاق والصدقة ، فإن الأغنياء عندما يمتنعون في فترة زمنية محددة عن الطعام   والشراب طاعة لله ويقاسون حرّ الجوع وألم العطش فإن هذا يجعلهم يتذكرون   إخواناً لهم من المسلمين يقاسون هذه الآلام طيلة أيام السنة أو معظمها   فيقذف الله بسبب ذلك الرحمة في قلوبهم تجاه إخوانهم فتجود نفوسهم ببذل   الأموال وإخراجها ؛ سواء كانت من قبيل الزكاة الفرض ، أو الصدقات والنفقات   المستحبة في أوجه الخير كلها .

وفيما يتعلق بالزكاة ؛ فقد فرض الله على المؤمنين ذوي الأموال الزكوية   زكاةً تُدفع للمحتاجين منهم وللمصالح العامة النفع كما قال تعالى:   {إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ   عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ}  [التوبة: 60].

وفي القرآن آيات كثيرة في الأمر بإيتاء الزكاة والنفقة مما رزق الله ،   والثناء على المنفقين والمتصدقين وذكر ثوابهم، وتواترت بذلك كله الأحاديث   عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبيَّن ما تجب فيه الزكاة من المواشي   والحبوب والثمار والنقود والأموال المعدة للتجارة ، وذكر أنصبتها ومقدار   الواجب منها ، وذكر الوعيد الشديد على مانعها ؛ واتفق المسلمون على نقصان   إيمان تاركها ودينه وإسلامه ، وإنما اختلفوا   هل يكفر تاركها أم لا ؟ وفي الزكاة والصدقة والإحسان عدد من الفوائد   الضرورية والكمالية والدينية والدنيوية :
 منها : أنها من أعظم شعائر الدين وأكبر براهين الإيمان ؛ فإنه صلى الله   عليه وسلم قال : ((وَالصَّدَقَةُ بُرْهَانٌ))(1) أي على إيمان صاحبها ودينه   ومحبته لله إذ سخى لله بماله المحبوب للنفوس .

ومنها : أنها تزكِّي وتنمِّي المعطِي والمعطَى والمال الذي أخرجت منه ؛ أما   تزكيتها للمعطي : فإنها تزكي أخلاقه وتطهره من الشح والبخل والأخلاق   الرذيلة ، وتنمي أخلاقه فيتصف بأوصاف الكرماء المحسنين الشاكرين ، فإنها من   أعظم الشكر لله ، والشكر معه المزيد دائماً  ،  وتنمي أيضاً أجره وثوابه ؛ فإن الزكاة والنفقة تضاعَف أضعافاً كثيرة  بحسب  إيمان صاحبها وإخلاصه ونفعها ووقوعها موقعها ، وهي تشرح الصدر  وتُفرِح  النفس وتدفع عن العبد من البلايا والأسقام شيئاً كثيراً ، فكم  جلبت من نعمة  دينية ودنيوية ، وكم دفعت من نقم ومكاره وأسقام ، وكم خفّفت  الآلام ، وكم  أزالت من عداوات وجلبت من مودة وصداقات ، وكم تسببت لأدعية  مستجابة من قلوب  صادقات .

وهي أيضاً تنمِّي المال المخرَج منه ؛ فإنها تقيه الآفات وتحل فيه البركة الإلهية ، قال رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم: ((مَا نَقَصَتْ صَدَقَةٌ مِنْ مَالٍ))(2) بل تزيده ،  وقال  تعالى: {وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ  خَيْرُ  الرَّازِقِينَ }[سبأ:39] وفي الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  قال :  ((مَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ يُصْبِحُ الْعِبَادُ فِيهِ إِلَّا مَلَكَانِ  يَنْزِلَانِ  فَيَقُولُ أَحَدُهُمَا : اللَّهُمَّ أَعْطِ مُنْفِقًا خَلَفًا  ، وَيَقُولُ  الْآخَرُ اللَّهُمَّ أَعْطِ مُمْسِكًا تَلَفًا))(3)، والواقع  يشهد بذلك ؛  فلا تكاد تجد مؤمناً يُخرج الزكاة وينفق النفقات في محلها  إلا وقد أنزل  الله له البركة في ماله ويسَّر له أسباب الرزق ، جاء في صحيح  مسلم من حديث  أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال : ((بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ بِفَلَاةٍ مِنْ  الْأَرْضِ ؛ فَسَمِعَ  صَوْتًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ : اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ ،  فَتَنَحَّى  ذَلِكَ السَّحَابُ فَأَفْرَغَ  مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّةٍ ، فَإِذَا شَرْجَةٌ  مِنْ تِلْكَ الشِّرَاجِ قَدْ  اسْتَوْعَبَتْ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءَ كُلَّهُ ،  فَتَتَبَّعَ الْمَاءَ فَإِذَا  رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي حَدِيقَتِهِ يُحَوِّلُ  الْمَاءَ بِمِسْحَاتِهِ فَقَالَ  لَهُ : يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ مَا اسْمُكَ  قَالَ فُلَانٌ لِلِاسْمِ الَّذِي  سَمِعَ فِي السَّحَابَةِ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ  يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لِمَ  تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ اسْمِي ؟ فَقَالَ إِنِّي  سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا فِي  السَّحَابِ الَّذِي هَذَا مَاؤُهُ يَقُولُ : اسْقِ  حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ  لِاسْمِكَ فَمَا تَصْنَعُ فِيهَا ؟ قَالَ أَمَّا إِذْ  قُلْتَ هَذَا  فَإِنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَأَتَصَدَّقُ  بِثُلُثِهِ  وَآكُلُ أَنَا وَعِيَالِي ثُلُثًا وَأَرُدُّ فِيهَا ثُلُثَهُ ))  ، وفي  رواية له ((وَأَجْعَلُ ثُلُثَهُ فِي الْمَسَاكِينِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ   وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ )) (4).

وأما نفعها للمعطَى فإن الله تعالى قد أمر بدفعها للمحتاجين من الفقراء   والمساكين والغارمين وفي الرقاب وللمصالح التي يحتاج المسلمون إليها في ضوء   الآية المتقدمة ، فمتى وُضعت في محلها اندفعت الحاجات والضرورات واستغنى   الفقراء أو خف فقرهم وقامت المصالح النافعة   العمومية ، فأي فائدة أعظم من ذلك وأجلّ !! فلو أن الأغنياء أخرجوا زكاة   أموالهم ووُضعت في محلها لقامت المصالح الدينية والدنيوية وزالت الضرورات   واندفعت شرور الفقراء وكان أعظم حاجز وسد يمنع عبث المفسدين ، ولهذا كانت   الزكاة من أعظم محاسن الإسلام لما اشتملت عليه من جلب المصالح والمنافع   ودفع المضار .

ومما جاء في عقوبة تارك الزكاة قوله تعالى: { وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ   الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلَا يُنْفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ [34]  يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ   جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ  هَذَا  مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ}   [التوبة: 34-35] ، وروى البخاري عن أبي  هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((مَنْ  آتَاهُ  اللَّهُ مَالًا فَلَمْ يُؤَدِّ زَكَاتَهُ مُثِّلَ لَهُ مَالُهُ  يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ شُجَاعًا أَقْرَعَ لَهُ زَبِيبَتَانِ يُطَوَّقُهُ  يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ يَأْخُذُ بِلِهْزِمَتَيْه  ِ -يَعْنِي  بِشِدْقَيْهِ-  ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : أَنَا مَالُكَ ، أَنَا كَنْزُكَ ثُمَّ  تَلَا : {وَلَا  يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا  بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ } الآية [آل عمران  :180] )) (5) .
وإذا وفّق الله العبد لإخراج زكاته أو تصدق في سبيل الله فليحذر الرياء   والسمعة والمنّ والأذى لأنها تبطل الأجر وقد تعقبه بالوزر قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالْأَذَى} [البقرة: 264].
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من مال لا يقرِّبنا إليك ، ونسألك طهارة نفوسنا وقلوبنا   من الشح والبخل وجميع أمراض القلوب ، ونسألك أن تكتب للمنفقين والمتصدقين   أجرهم وتجزِل لهم المثوبة .

(1) رواه مسلم (223).
(2) مسلم (2588).
(3) البخاري (1442)، ومسلم (1010).
(4) مسلم (2984).
(5) البخاري (1403).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
24- خُطُورَةُ قَـوْل الزُّورِ وَالْعَمَل بِـهِ
 الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

روى البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله   عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((مَنْ لَمْ يَدَعْ قَوْلَ   الزُّورِ وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ فِي أَنْ يَدَعَ   طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ))(1).
إن الصيام إنما شرعه الله لعباده لتتهذّب نفوسهم وتستقيم أخلاقهم وتتحقق   لهم التقوى وتطيب القلوب والجوارح والألسن ، والمؤمن بالله يسعى ويحرص على   حفظ قلبه ولسانه وجوارحه مما يسخط الرب ويغضبه ؛ فيسأل الله ويبذل الأسباب   التي تجعل قلبه ينطوي على الإيمان والتوحيد والإخلاص وغير ذلك من أعمال   القلوب الصالحة، وجوارحه متجهة إلى الطاعات أو المباحات فيما تسمعه أو   تبصره أو تأخذه أو تسعى فيه وفيما تستخدمه وتتناوله من مأكول أو مشروب أو   ملبوس أو غير ذلك ، ولسانه الذي هو ترجمان   القلب والمخبر عما يكِنُّه لا ينشغل إلا بما يرضي الله من ذكر واستغفار   وتلاوة للقرآن وحديث مباح ، والقلب هو قائد اللسان وجميع الجوارح فبسلامته   يسلم اللسان فلا يقول إلا الخير وتسْلَم الجوارح فلا تأتي إلا الخير ، أما   ما يغضب الله من سائر المعاصي ومن الكذب  وقول  الزور والغيبة والنميمة والسباب والشتم وغير ذلك مما تقترفه الألسن  وبقية  الجوارح فإنه يفر منها فراراً ويخشى الوقوع فيها أشد الخشية لما  يعلم من  خطورتها وسوء عاقبتها .

ثم إن اللسان بما يقترف من آثام هو سبب هلاك كثير من الناس وحرمانهم من   الجنة ووقوعهم في النار ؛ ومن هذه الآثام التي تكون سبباً للهلاك : قولُ   الزور والعمل به ، والغيبة ، والنميمة ، والسباب ، والفسوق ونحوها مما هو   مناهض تمام المناهضة للمصالح التي من أجلها شُرع الصوم ، فمن لم يصُم لسانه   عن هذه القبائح ولم يستفِد من صيامه عن المباحات الصيام عن المحرمات من   الكذب وقول الزور والغيبة والنميمة والغش والسب والشتم فمتى يستفيد !!   وحصائد الألسن هي التي تورد صاحبها الموارد وتهلكه   وتوبقه ، ففي آخر حديث وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم : ((أَلَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِمَلَاكِ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ؟ قُلْتُ بَلَى   يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ، فَأَخَذَ بِلِسَانِهِ قَالَ : كُفَّ عَلَيْكَ  هَذَا ،  فَقُلْتُ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّا لَمُؤَاخَذُونَ بِمَا  نَتَكَلَّمُ  بِهِ ؟ فَقَالَ ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَا مُعَاذُ وَهَلْ  يَكُبُّ النَّاسَ  فِي النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ أَوْ عَلَى  مَنَاخِرِهِمْ إِلَّا حَصَائِدُ  أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ))  (2)، قال ابن رجب رحمه  الله : (( والمراد بحصائد الألسنة:  جزاء الكلام المحرم وعقوباته ، فإن  الإنسان يزرع بقوله وعمله الحسنات  والسيئات ثم يحصد يوم القيامة ما زرع،  فمن زرع  خيراً من قولٍ أو عمل حصد الكرامة،  ومن زرع شراً من قولٍ أو عملٍ حصد غداً  الندامة ، وظاهر حديث معاذ يدلُّ  على أن أكثر ما يدخل به الناس النار  النطقُ بألسنتهم ، فإن معصية النطق  يدخل فيها الشركُ وهو أعظم الذنوب عند  الله عز وجل ، ويدخل فيها القول على  الله بغير علم وهو قرين الشرك ، ويدخل  فيه شهادة الزور التي عدَلت  الإشراك بالله عز وجل  ، ويدخل فيها السحر  والقذف، وغير ذلك من الكبائر  والصغائر كالكذب والغيبة والنميمة وسائر  المعاصي الفعلية لا يخلو غالباً  من قول يقترن بها يكون معيناً عليها))(3) .

والواجب علينا جميعاً أن نحذر في شهرنا هذا وفي سائر أوقاتنا قول الزور   وشهادة الزور والغيبة والنميمة وأن نحفظ ألسنتنا من كل قول محرم وقبيح ؛   لأن حصائد الألسن وخيمة وعقوبتها عند الله عظيمة .
أما قول الزور فقد قرنه الله سبحانه بالشرك بالله في قوله تعالى : {فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا   قَوْلَ الزُّورِ} [الحج:30] ، روى الإمام أحمد والترمذي أن رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم قام خطيباً فقال : ((يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عَدَلَتْ   شَهَادَةُ الزُّورِ إِشْرَاكًا بِاللَّهِ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ قَرَأَ :   {فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ   الزُّورِ})) (4)  وفي الصحيحين عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم قال : ((أَلَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِأَكْبَرِ الْكَبَائِرِ   ثَلَاثًا قَالُوا بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ الْإِشْرَاكُ بِاللَّهِ   وَعُقُوقُ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَجَلَسَ وَكَانَ   مُتَّكِئًا فَقَالَ أَلَا وَقَوْلُ الزُّورِ قَالَ فَمَا زَالَ   يُكَرِّرُهَا حَتَّى قُلْنَا لَيْتَهُ سَكَتَ))(5).
وأما الغيبة فقد قال الله عنها : {وَلَا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا   أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا   فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ }[الحجرات: 12] ، وأما النميمة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم   : ((لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَتَّاتٌ))(6) أي: نمام .

وأما الكذب فإنه أساس كل فجور قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إِنَّ   الْكَذِبَ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْفُجُورِ ، وَإِنَّ الْفُجُورَ يَهْدِي إِلَى   النَّارِ))(7) ؛ لأنه يَجُرُّ إلى كل المعاصي التي يقترفها اللسان وتقترفها   الجوارح الأخرى ، فكل عمل صالح - ظاهر أو باطن   - فمنشؤه الصدق ، وكل عمل فاسد - ظاهر أو باطن - فمنشؤه الكذب ، والله   تعالى يعاقب الكذّاب بأن يقعده ويثبطه عن مصالحه ومنافعه ، ويثيب الصادق   بأن يوفقه للقيام بمصالح دنياه وآخرته فما استجلبت مصالح الدنيا والآخرة   بمثل الصدق ، ولا مفاسدهما ومضارّهما بمثل   الكذب ولذلك قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ } [التوبة: 119].

فالواجب على المسلم أن يصون لسانه من ذلك كله ليحقق إسلامه وليكمّل إيمانه   وليصون دينه ولينال دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار ؛ فعن عبد الله بن عمرو   رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((الْمُسْلِمُ مَنْ   سَلِمَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ مِنْ لِسَانِهِ وَيَدِهِ))(8) ، وقال صلى الله عليه   وسلم : ((مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَلْيَقُلْ   خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ ))(9)، وروى البخاري في صحيحه عن سهل بن سعد عن   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((مَنْ يَضْمَنْ لِي مَا بَيْنَ   لَحْيَيْهِ وَمَا بَيْنَ رِجْلَيْهِ أَضْمَنْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةَ ))(10)   والمراد بذلك اللسان والفرج ، وفي الصحيحين واللفظ لمسلم من حديث أبي هريرة   رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم قال : ((إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مَا يَتَبَيَّنُ   مَا فِيهَا يَهْوِي بِهَا فِي النَّارِ أَبْعَدَ مَا بَيْنَ الْمَشْرِقِ   وَالْمَغْرِبِ))(1  1)، وروى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((أَتَدْرُونَ مَا الْمُفْلِسُ ؟   قَالُوا الْمُفْلِسُ فِينَا مَنْ لَا دِرْهَمَ لَهُ وَلَا مَتَاعَ ,   فَقَالَ إِنَّ الْمُفْلِسَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   بِصَلَاةٍ وَصِيَامٍ وَزَكَاةٍ وَيَأْتِي قَدْ   شَتَمَ هَذَا وَقَذَفَ هَذَا وَأَكَلَ مَالَ هَذَا وَسَفَكَ دَمَ هَذَا   وَضَرَبَ هَذَا ؛ فَيُعْطَى هَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ   حَسَنَاتِهِ، فَإِنْ فَنِيَتْ حَسَنَاتُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُقْضَى مَا   عَلَيْهِ أُخِذَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ فَطُرِحَتْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ طُرِحَ فِي   النَّارِ ))(12).
نسأل الله العافية والسلامة ، ونسأله سبحانه أن يحفظ علينا ألسنتنا وسائر جوارحنا وأن يهدينا إليه صراطاً مستقيماً .

(1) البخاري (1903).
(2) رواه الترمذي (2616) ، وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.
(3) جامع العلوم والحكم (الحديث التاسع والعشرون ، ص: 147).
(4) المسند (16943) ، والترمذي (2299) .
(5) البخاري (2654، 5976)، ومسلم (87).
(6) رواه البخاري (6056)، ومسلم (105).
(7) رواه البخاري (6094)، ومسلم (2607).
(8) رواه البخاري (10)، ومسلم (41) من حديث جابر .
(9) رواه البخاري (6018)، ومسلم (47).
(10) البخاري (6474).
(11) البخاري (6477)، ومسلم (2988).
(12) مسلم (2581).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
25- الْجَنَّةُ دَارُ الْمَتَّقِينَ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

روى البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم : ((إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ   وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَسُلْسِلَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ))(1  )
إن الجنة هي رحمة الله التي يرحم بها من يشاء من عباده ، وهي دار السلام دار الذين أنعم الله عليهم   من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين ، تجري من تحتها الأنهار ،   قصورها لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة ، وملاطها المسك الأذفر ، وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ   والياقوت ، وتربتها الزعفران وخيامها اللؤلؤ المجوف ، وهي نور يتلألأ ،   وريحانة تهتز ، ونهر مطرد ، وفاكهة وخضرة ، وزوجات حسان ، فيها السدر   المخضود ،

 والطلح المنضود ، والظل الممدود والماء المسكوب ، أهلها يأكلون فيها   ويتنعمون ، ولا يمتخطون ، ولا يتغوطون ولا يبولون بل مسك يَرشح ، يحيَوْن   ولا يموتون ، ويشبُّون ولا يهرمون ، وجوههم مسفرة ضاحكة مستبشرة فيها   الجمال المبين ، فيها الأزواج من الحور العين ، كل نعيمها دائم ، وكل شيء   فيها باسم ، فيها يرفع الحجاب وينظرون إلى وجه العزيز الوهاب ، ومهما أراد   الواصفونالمبدعون أن يصفوا كُنْهَ الجنة   ونعيمها ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلاً فهي فوق ما يتخيله الخيال وأعلى مما   يخطر بالبال ، روى البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((قَالَ اللَّهُ عز وجل : أَعْدَدْتُ   لِعِبَادِي الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ   وَلَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ فَاقْرَءُوا إِنْ شِئْتُمْ :{ فَلَا   تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ }[السجدة:17]   )) (2) .
وإن أهل الجنة يدخلونها زمراً زمراً قال تعالى: { وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ   اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا } [الزمر: 73] ، وثبت في   الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم : ((أَوَّلَ زُمْرَةٍ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى   صُورَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ ، وَالَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ عَلَى   أَشَدِّ كَوْكَبٍ دُرِّيٍّ فِي السَّمَاءِ إِضَاءَةً ، لَا يَبُولُونَ   وَلَا يَتَغَوَّطُونَ وَلَا يَمْتَخِطُونَ وَلَا يَتْفُلُونَ ،   أَمْشَاطُهُمْ الذَّهَبُ ، وَرَشْحُهُمْ الْمِسْكُ وَمَجَامِرُهُمْ   الْأَلُوَّةُ ، وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ الْحُورُ الْعِينُ ، أَخْلَاقُهُمْ عَلَى   خُلُقِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ ، عَلَى صُورَةِ أَبِيهِمْ آدَمَ سِتُّونَ ذِرَاعًا   فِي السَّمَاءِ ))(3) .

وقد ثبت في السنة أن للجنة ثمانية أبواب ؛ روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده من   حديث لقيط بن عامر عندما خرج وافداً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيه :   ((وَإِنَّ لِلْجَنَّةِ لَثَمَانِيَةَ أَبْوَابٍ مَا مِنْهُمَا بَابَانِ   إِلَّا يَسِيرُ الرَّاكِبُ بَيْنَهُمَا سَبْعِينَ عَامًا))(4)  ومن هذه   الأبواب باب الريان الذي لا يدخل منه إلا الصائمون وقد تقدم في حلقات ماضية   الحديث عنه وذكر الأدلة عليه ، وأما بقية أبوابها فقد سمي بعضها ففي   الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   : ((مَنْ أَنْفَقَ زَوْجَيْنِ فِي سَبِيلِ   اللَّهِ نُودِيَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ هَذَا   خَيْرٌ ، فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصَّلَاةِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ   الصَّلَاةِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجِهَادِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ   الْجِهَادِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصِّيَامِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ   الرَّيَّانِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصَّدَقَةِ دُعِيَ   مِنْ بَابِ الصَّدَقَةِ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ   بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا عَلَى مَنْ دُعِيَ مِنْ   تِلْكَ الْأَبْوَابِ مِنْ ضَرُورَةٍ فَهَلْ يُدْعَى أَحَدٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ   الْأَبْوَابِ كُلِّهَا ؟ قَالَ نَعَمْ وَأَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنْهُمْ))   (5).

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : (( لما سمت همة الصِّدِّيق إلى تكميل مراتب   الإيمان وطمعت نفسه أن يُدعى من تلك الأبواب كلها فسأل رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم هل يحصل ذلك لأحد من الناس ليسعى في العمل الذي ينال به ذلك ،   فخبره بحصوله وبشره بأنه من أهله وكأنه قال: هل تكمل لأحد هذه المراتب   فيدعى يوم القيامة من أبوابها كلها ؟ فلله ما أعلى هذه الهمة وأكبر هذه النفس))(6).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : (( فِي الْحَدِيث إِشْعَار بِقِلَّةِ مَنْ يُدْعَى   مِنْ تِلْكَ الْأَبْوَاب كُلّهَا ، وَفِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَاد   مَا يُتَطَوَّع بِهِ مِنْ الْأَعْمَال الْمَذْكُورَة لَا وَاجِبَاتهَا   لِكَثْرَةِ مَنْ يَجْتَمِع لَهُ الْعَمَل بِالْوَاجِبَاتِ كُلّهَا ،   بِخِلَافِ التَّطَوُّعَات فَقَلَّ مَنْ يَجْتَمِع لَهُ الْعَمَل بِجَمِيعِ   أَنْوَاع التَّطَوُّعَات ، ثُمَّ مَنْ يَجْتَمِع لَهُ ذَلِكَ إِنَّمَا   يُدْعَى مِنْ جَمِيع الْأَبْوَاب عَلَى سَبِيل التَّكْرِيم لَهُ ، وَإِلَّا   فَدُخُوله إِنَّمَا يَكُون مِنْ بَاب وَاحِد ، وَلَعَلَّهُ بَاب الْعَمَل   الَّذِي يَكُون أَغْلَب عَلَيْهِ . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ))(7) اهـ.

وأهل الجنة لذاتهم لا تنفد ونعيمهم لا ينقطع { أُكُلُهَا دَائِمٌ   وَظِلُّهَا }[الرعد: 35] ، وإن أعلى ما يتنعم به أهل الجنة وألذّه على   الإطلاق رؤياهم الله تبارك وتعالى ونظرهم إليه في الجنة قال تعالى: {   لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ } [يونس: 26]، وقال تعالى: {   وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ } [ق: 35]، وقد فُسِّرت الزيادة والمزيد برؤيته   سبحانه في الجنة ، ففي صحيح مسلم عن صهيب قال: قال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِذَا دَخَلَ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ   قَالَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى تُرِيدُونَ شَيْئًا   أَزِيدُكُمْ ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : أَلَمْ تُبَيِّضْ وُجُوهَنَا !! أَلَمْ   تُدْخِلْنَا الْجَنَّةَ وَتُنَجِّنَا مِنْ النَّارِ !! قَالَ فَيَكْشِفُ   الْحِجَابَ فَمَا أُعْطُوا شَيْئًا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّظَرِ   إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ثُمَّ تَلَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ: { لِلَّذِينَ   أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ } ))(8) .

والجنة هي سلعة الله الغالية لا تنال بالتمني وإنما تنال بتوحيد الله   والإيمان والأعمال الصالحة ؛ وهذا ما دلَّ عليه القرآن والسنة الصحيحة   وأعمالهم كثيرة ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((عَمَلُ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ :   الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّقْوَى ، وَعَمَلُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ : الْكُفْرُ   وَالْفُسُوقُ وَالْعِصْيَانُ ، فَأَعْمَالُ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ الْإِيمَانُ   بِاَللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْإِيمَانُ   بِالْقَدَرِ خَيْرِهِ وَشَرِّهِ وَالشَّهَادَتَا  نِ : شَهَادَةُ أَنْ لَا   إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَإِقَامُ   الصَّلَاةِ وَإِيتَاءُ الزَّكَاةِ وَصَوْمُ رَمَضَانَ وَحَجُّ الْبَيْتِ ،   وَأَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ كَأَنَّك تَرَاهُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ   فَإِنَّهُ يَرَاك . وَمِنْ أَعْمَالِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : صِدْقُ   الْحَدِيثِ وَأَدَاءُ الْأَمَانَةِ وَالْوَفَاءُ بِالْعَهْدِ وَبِرُّ   الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَصِلَةُ الْأَرْحَامِ وَالْإِحْسَانُ إلَى الْجَارِ   وَالْيَتِيمِ وَالْمِسْكِينِ وَالْمَمْلُوكِ مِنْ الْآدَمِيِّينَ   وَالْبَهَائِمِ . وَمِنْ  أَعْمَالِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : الْإِخْلَاصُ   لِلَّهِ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ عَلَيْهِ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ لَهُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ   وَخَشْيَةُ اللَّهِ وَرَجَاءُ رَحْمَتِهِ وَالْإِنَابَةُ إلَيْهِ   وَالصَّبْرُ عَلَى حُكْمِهِ وَالشُّكْرُ لِنِعَمِهِ . وَمِنْ أَعْمَالِ   أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : قِرَاءَةُ الْقُرْآنِ وَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ وَدُعَاؤُهُ   وَمَسْأَلَتُهُ وَالرَّغْبَةُ إلَيْهِ . وَمِنْ أَعْمَالِ أَهْلِ   الْجَنَّةِ : الْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيُ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ   وَالْجِهَادُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لِلْكُفَّارِ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ . وَمِنْ   أَعْمَالِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : أَنْ تَصِلَ   مَنْ قَطَعَك وَتُعْطِيَ مَنْ حَرَمَك وَتَعْفُوَ عَمَّنْ ظَلَمَك ؛   فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ الْجَنَّةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ   فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ   عَنْ النَّاسِ وَاَللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ . وَمِنْ أَعْمَالِ   أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : الْعَدْلُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْأُمُورِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ   الْخَلْقِ حَتَّى الْكُفَّارِ . وَأَمْثَالُ هَذِهِ الْأَعْمَالِ )) (9)   اهـ.
فليبادر كلُّ من عرف الجنة ونعيمها إلى المسابقة والمنافسة لتحصيلها والفوز   بها ؛ فأبوابها مشرعة ومناراتها واضحة وسبلها بينة . اللهم إنا نسألك   الجنة وما قرَّب إليها من قولٍ وعمل وسبيلها.

-------------------
(1) البخاري (3277)، ومسلم (1079) واللفظ للبخاري .
(2) البخاري (3244)، ومسلم (2824) واللفظ للبخاري .
(3) البخاري (3327)، ومسلم (2834).
(4) المسند (16155) .
(5) البخاري (3666)، ومسلم (1027).
(6) حادي الأرواح (ص: 222).
(7) فتح الباري (7/35، كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب لو كنت متخذا خليلا، حديث 3666).
(8) مسلم (181).
(9) مجموع الفتاوى ( 10/422).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
26- النَّارُ دَارُ الفُجِّارِ
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

روى الإمام أحمد عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (( الصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ ، وَحِصْنٌ حَصِينٌ مِنَ   النَّارِ)) (1) ، وعن عُثْمَانَ بْنَ أَبِي الْعَاصِ الثَّقَفِيَّ قَالَ :   سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ :   ((الصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ مِنَ النَّارِ ، كَجُنَّةِ أَحَدِكُمْ مِنَ   الْقِتَالِ )) (2) ، وعَنْ جَابِرٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (( قَالَ رَبُّنَا عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : الصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ   يَسْتَجِنُّ بِهَا الْعَبْدُ مِنَ النَّارِ ، وَهُوَ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي   بِهِ )) (3) ، وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (( مَنْ صَامَ يَوْمًا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللهِ  بَاعَدَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مَسِيرَةَ سَبْعِينَ خَرِيفًا))  (4)  والأحاديث في هذا الباب عديدة ، وقد مرّ معنا أن أبواب النار في شهر  رمضان  تغلق .

والنار – أجارنا الله منها - هي دار الذل والهوان والعذاب والخذلان ، صوتها   الشهيق والزفير ، وصوت أهلها الصراخ والعويل ، أنينهم وعبراتهم لا تنقطع ،   هم في بؤسٍ دائم وشقاء مستمر وندامة وبكاء ، الأغلال والسلاسل تجمَع بين   أيديهم وأعناقهم ، يُسحبون على وجوههم في الحميم ثم في النار يسجرون ، لها   ظلل من النار تضطرم من تحتهم ومن فوقهم ، هواها السموم ، وشراب   أهلها الحميم { يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ وَالْجُلُودُ}   [الحج:20] ، وطعامهم الزقوم {كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي الْبُطُونِ [45]   كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ } [الدخان:45-46] ، يدعون فيها بالموت فلا يُجابون ،   ويسألون الله أن يخرجهم منها ويَعِدُون بعدم العود إلى ما كانوا فيه من غي   وضلال فيقول لهم: {اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ} [المؤمنون:108]  ،   ويطلبون من الملائكة الشفاعة أن يخفف الله عنهم العذاب ولو يوماً منه   فيقولون لهم: { فَادْعُوا وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ }   [غافر:50] ، أخف أهلها عذاباً رجل توضع جمرتان في أخمص قدميه   يغلي منهما دماغه ، أهلها في دركات نازلة بحسب قبح أعمالهم ؛ ففيها  الكفار  والمشركون والمنافقون وفيها العصاة والزناة والفاسقون ، ليس بين  أهلها إلا  

اللوم والعتاب واللعن { كُلَّمَا دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا}   [الأعراف:38]  ، لا نجاة للأتباع ولا للمتبوعين ، لا يستطيعون إنقاذ أنفسهم   من العذاب ولا إنقاذ أتباعهم ، إمامهم فيها إبليس يخطبهم ويتبرأ منهم ما   لهم فيها من شافعين ولا صديق حميم ، فيا ندامة من كان من أهلها ويا خسارة   من دخلها ، يساق أهلها إليها سوقاً عنيفاً بإذلالٍ وتحقير ، ويرِدونها   عطاشاً ، ويحشرون فيها صماً وبكماً وعمياً ،   لها سبعة أبواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم من أهل النار يدخلون منه ، وهذه   الأبواب تغلق على أصحابها فلا يستطيعون الخروج منها { عَلَيْهِمْ نَارٌ   مُؤْصَدَةٌ} [البلد:20]  ، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : "مغلقة الأبواب   ".

والنار حرّها شديد وقعرها بعيد ، روى البخاري ومسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي   الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((اشْتَكَتْ النَّارُ   إِلَى رَبِّهَا فَقَالَتْ رَبِّ أَكَلَ بَعْضِي بَعْضًا ؛ فَأَذِنَ لَهَا   بِنَفَسَيْنِ : نَفَسٍ فِي الشِّتَاءِ وَنَفَسٍ فِي الصَّيْفِ ، فَأَشَدُّ   مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنْ الْحَرِّ ، وَأَشَدُّ مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنْ   الزَّمْهَرِيرِ))  (5)، وروى البخاري ومسلم واللفظ له من حديث أبي هريرة   رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((نَارُكُمْ هَذِهِ   الَّتِي يُوقِدُ ابْنُ آدَمَ جُزْءٌ مِنْ سَبْعِينَ جُزْءًا مِنْ حَرِّ   جَهَنَّمَ ، قَالُوا : وَاللَّهِ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَافِيَةً يَا رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ ! قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا فُضِّلَتْ عَلَيْهَا بِتِسْعَةٍ وَسِتِّينَ   جُزْءًا كُلُّهَا مِثْلُ حَرِّهَا))(6).

ومن يدخل الجنة لا يشعر بما مر به من بؤس وشقاء ، ومن يدخل النار لا يشعر   بما مر به من نعيم وهناء ، روى مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله   عنه  قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله عليه وسلم:   ((يُؤْتَى بِأَنْعَمِ أَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ فَيُصْبَغُ فِي النَّارِ صَبْغَةً ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : يَا ابْنَ   آدَمَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ ؟ هَلْ مَرَّ بِكَ نَعِيمٌ   قَطُّ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَبِّ ، وَيُؤْتَى بِأَشَدِّ   النَّاسِ بُؤْسًا فِي الدُّنْيَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيُصْبَغُ   صَبْغَةً فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ : يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ   بُؤْسًا قَطُّ ؟ هَلْ مَرَّ بِكَ شِدَّةٌ قَطُّ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : لَا   وَاللَّهِ يَا رَبِّ مَا مَرَّ بِي بُؤْسٌ قَطُّ وَلَا رَأَيْتُ شِدَّةً   قَطُّ))(7).
وأما وقود جهنم فهو الناس والحجارة قال تعالى: { فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ   الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }   [البقرة: 24] ، قال ابن جرير : " فإن قال قائل: وكيف خُصَّت الحجارة فقُرِنَت بالناس حتى جُعِلت لنار جهنم حطباً ؟ قيل : إنها   حجارة الكبريت وهي أشد الحجارة فيما بلغنا حرًّا إذا أحميت .. وروى   بإسناده إلى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه في قوله : { وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ   وَالْحِجَارَةُ } قال : هي حجارة من كبريت خلقها الله يوم خلق السموات   والأرض في السماء الدنيا يعدُّها للكافرين "(8) .

قال القرطبي في شأن هذه الحجارة : ((وخُصَّت بذلك لأنها تزيد على جميع   الأحجار بخمسة أنواع من العذاب : 1ـ سرعة الاتقاد 2ـ نتن الرائحة 3ـ كثرة   الدخان 4ـ شدة الالتصاق بالأبدان 5ـ قوة حرّها إذا حَمِيَت))(9).
النار لا يستطيع الإنسان وصفها ولا وصف عذابها وإنما يكتفي بما أخبر الله   به ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها ، فعذابها فوق ما يخطر بالبال وأعظم مما   يتخيله الخيال .
والنار هي عذاب الله يعذب بها من يشاء ممن يستحق العذاب من عباده ، ولا يدخلها أهلها إلا بسبب أعمالهم التي عملوها وبذنوبهم وآثامهم التي ارتكبوها وهي كثيرة ، وقد عدَّدَ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله جملة من أعظم أسبابها فقال :

 ((وأما عمل أهل النار : فمثل الإشراك بالله والتكذيب بالرسل والكفر والحسد والكذب والخيانة والظلم والفواحش والغدر وقطيعة   الرحم والجبن عن الجهاد والبخل واختلاف السر والعلانية واليأس من روح  الله  والأمن من مكر الله والجزع عند المصائب والفخر والبطر عند النعم وترك   فرائض الله واعتداء حدوده وانتهاك حرماته وخوف المخلوق دون الخالق ورجاء   المخلوق دون الخالق والتوكل على المخلوق دون الخالق والعمل رياء وسمعة   ومخالفة الكتاب والسنة وطاعة المخلوق في معصية الخالق والتعصب بالباطل   والاستهزاء بآيات الله وجحد الحق والكتمان لما يجب إظهاره من علم وشهادة . ومن " عمل أهل النار " السحر وعقوق الوالدين وقتل النفس التي حرم الله بغير الحق وأكل مال اليتيم وأكل الربا والفرار من الزحف وقذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات)) (10) اهـ.
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من النار وما قرَّب إليها من قول أو عمل ، اللهم أعتق رقابنا من النار في هذا الشهر يا رب العالمين .

--------------
(1) المسند (9197) .
(2) المسند ( 15687) ، وسنن ابن ماجه (1639)  .
(3) المسند ( 14669).
(4) المسند ( 8336)  .
(5) البخاري (3260)، ومسلم (617).
(6) البخاري (3265)، ومسلم (2843).
(7) مسلم (2807).
(8) تفسير الطبري ( سورة البقرة ، آية 24 )
(9) الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي (1/235 ، البقرة:24).
(10) مجموع الفتاوى (10/ 423ـ 424).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
27- الصيام وتعظيم الله
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

أخرج البخاري ومسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم : (( قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ :كُلُّ عَمَلِ ابْنِ   آدَمَ لَهُ إِلَّا الصِّيَامَ فَإِنَّهُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ ،   وَالصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ فَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ صَوْمِ أَحَدِكُمْ فَلَا يَرْفُثْ   يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلَا يَسْخَبْ فَإِنْ سَابَّهُ أَحَدٌ أَوْ قَاتَلَهُ   فَلْيَقُلْ إِنِّي امْرُؤٌ صَائِمٌ وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ   لَخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصَّائِمِ أَطْيَبُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   مِنْ رِيحِ الْمِسْكِ وَلِلصَّائِمِ فَرْحَتَانِ يَفْرَحُهُمَا إِذَا   أَفْطَرَ فَرِحَ بِفِطْرِهِ وَإِذَا لَقِيَ رَبَّهُ فَرِحَ بِصَوْمِهِ ))   (1) ، وفي رواية لمسلم (( كُلُّ عَمَلِ ابْنِ آدَمَ يُضَاعَفُ ؛   الْحَسَنَةُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا إِلَى سَبْعمِائَة ضِعْفٍ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِلَّا الصَّوْمَ فَإِنَّهُ لِي ، يَدَعُ شَهْوَتَهُ   وَطَعَامَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي ))(2).

إن الله تفضلاً منه وإكراماً لعباده يضاعف لهم الحسنات أضعافاً مضاعفة ؛   الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف على ما يفعلونه ويقومون به من الطاعات   من أداء للواجبات وترك للمحرمات وترفُّع عن المكروهات ومنافسة ومسابقة في   النوافل والمستحبات ، أما الصوم فإن الله قد نسبه إليه تشريفاً لشأنه   ورفعاً لقدره ومنزلته عنده ولم يخبر بثوابه وأجره واكتفى بقوله : (( وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ )) فما ظنك بجزاء الله وعظيم تفضله لعباده الصائمين !! وليس أحدٌ من الناس يمكنه أن   يحدِّد هذا الجزاء ولكن إذا عرفوا هذا الإله المتفضل والرب المكرم عرفوا   عظم أجره وثوابه الذي يفرح بسببه العبد فرحتين ، فالله سبحانه هو الحي   القيوم ، الكبير المتعال ، ذو الكبرياء 

والعظمة ، وهو القوي العزيز ، الغني الحميد ، ذو الجلال والإكرام ، لا   يعجزه شيء ، ولا شيء يثقله أو يكرثه ، ولا يحتاج لأحدٍ ليرفعه أو يزيده ،   ولا يخشى أحداً يضره أو ينقصه ، له القوة جميعاً وله الغنى المطلق ، لا   تنفعه طاعة الطائعين ولا تضره معصية العاصين ، ولا ينقص   خزائنه نفقاته التي أعطاها ويعطيها السائلين وغير السائلين منذ خلق   السموات والأرض وإلى يوم لقائه ، الكل فقير إليه إنسهم وجنَّهم ، حيوانهم   ونباتهم ، حجرهم ومدرهم ، حيّهم وميتهم ، من في الأرض ومن   في السماء وما بينهما : { وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَمَا  فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَهُمْ لَا  يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  [49]  يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ  وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا  يُؤْمَرُونَ } [النحل: 49-50] وقال تعالى: { أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ   فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ وَالنُّجُومُ وَالْجِبَالُ   وَالشَّجَرُ وَالدَّوَابُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ   عَلَيْهِ الْعَذَابُ وَمَنْ يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ إِنَّ   اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ } [الحج: 18] .

والله ذو المنّ والعطاء والهبات العظيمة { الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ   خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى } [طه: 50] تفضل على عباده بالهداية إلى هذا الدين   وأكرمهم ببعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشرفهم بإنزال القرآن في شهر رمضان   هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان ليخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور ، وكتب   لهم الأجور العظيمة جزاءً لما يقومون به من واجبات ويجتنبونه   من منهيات ومحرمات ، وأفعالهم التي يقومون بها لا تعدل شيئاً إذا قوبلت   بنعمه على خلقه ؛ ولكنه محض تفضله سبحانه وإكرامه لعباده ؛ فهو الذي خلق   وهو الذي هدى ووفَّق وهو الذي يعين ويكلأ ، وهو الذي يثيب ويكرم بأفضل   الجزاء وأكمله ، فما أعظمه وما أجله وأكرمه وما أرحمه وأحلمه ، يأمر   بالقليل ويجازي بالكثير ، والصائم تقرب إلى الله بطاعةٍ عظيمة عنده محبوبة   إليه السر فيها بينه وبين عبده أكثر من  العلن  ، يظهر فيها كمال الإخلاص والخشية والمراقبة وجمالها ، فالصائم  جمَعَ بين  جمال الظاهر والباطن فسكنت جميع جوارحه لله والتزمت أمره وامتلأ  قلبه حباً  لله وإخلاصاً ، والله جميل يحب الجمال؛ فيحب من عبده أن يجمِّل  لسانه  بالصدق ، وقلبه بالإخلاص والمحبة والإنابة والتوكل ، وجوارحه  بالطاعة ،  وبدنه بإظهار نعمه عليه في لباسه وتطهيره له من الأنجاس  والأحداث والأوساخ  والشعور المكروهة والختان وتقليم الأظافر ، فيعرفه  بصفات الجمال ، ويتعرف  إليه بالأفعال والأقوال والأخلاق الجميلة فيعرفه  بالجمال الذي هو وصفه  ويعبده بالجمال الذي هو شرعه ودينه(3).

والعبد كلما عظمت معرفته بالله وعلمه به في نفسه ازداد تعلقه بربه وشوقه   إليه وامتلأ قلبه طمعاً ورغبة ورجاء في رضاه وثوابه وجنته ، وخشيةً وخوفاً   من غضبه وعقابه ، والناس يتفاوتون في هذه المعرفة وهذا العلم ، قال ابن   القيم رحمه الله : " من الناس من يعرف الله بالجود والإفضال والإحسان ،   ومنهم من يعرفه بالعفو والحلم والتجاوز ، ومنهم من يعرفه بالبطش والانتقام ،   ومنهم من يعرفه بالعلم والحكمة، ومنهم من يعرفه بالعزة والكبرياء ، ومنهم   من يعرفه بالرحمة والبِرِّ واللطف ، ومنهم من يعرفه   بالقهر والملك، ومنهم من يعرفه بإجابة دعوته وإغاثة لهفته وقضاء حاجته.   وأعمّ هؤلاء معرفة: مَن عرفه من كلامه ؛ فإنه يعرف رباً قد اجتمعت له صفات   الكمال ونعوت الجلال ، منزه عن المثال ، بريء من النقائص والعيوب ، له كل   اسم حسن وكل وصف كمال ، فعال لما يريد، فوق كل شيء ، ومع كل شيء ، وقادر   على كل شيء ، ومقيم لكل شيء ، آمرٌ ناهٍ متكلمٌ بكلماته الدينية والكونية   ، أكبر من كل شيء ، وأجمل من كل شيء ، أرحم الراحمين ، وأقدر القادرين،   وأحكم الحاكمين. فالقرآن أنزل لتعريف عباده به، وبصراطه الموصل إليه، وبحال   السالكين بعد الوصول إليه " (4) اهـ.

والصائمون هم أحق الناس بمعرفة الله وتوقيره لينالوا وافر العطاء وعظيم   الجزاء يوم القيامة ، والصائم كلما ازداد معرفةً بالله ازداد قرباً منه   وعظم الله أجره لما اجتمع له من فضل الصيام الذي يجزي الله به ، وهذه   المعرفة التي جعلته يتقن صيامه ويحسن أعماله ويعبد الله كأنه يراه فيراقبه في سره وخلوته كمراقبته له في علانيته ؛ فاستوى سره وعلنه لكمال علمه واعتقاده برؤية الله له ، وهذا يثمر له تعظيماً لربه ، وحياءً منه ، وصلاحاً في جميع أعماله ، وتوبة وخشوعاً لله في كل أوقاته .
اللهم تقبل صيامنا واجعله خالصاً لوجهك ، ووفِّقنا للإخلاص في جميع أعمالنا ، وجنِّبنا الرياء والنفاق وسيئ الأخلاق .

---------------
(1) البخاري (1904)، ومسلم (1151) واللفظ له .
(2) مسلم (1151).
(3) انظر الفوائد (ص: 267ـ 268).
(4) الفوائد (ص: 258).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
28- الْوَاجِبُ فِي خِتَامِ الشَّهْـر
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

لقد كانت أيام هذا الشهر الكريم معمورة   بالصيام والذكر وتلاوة القرآن ، ولياليه منيرة مضيئة بالصلاة والقيام ، لقد   مضت تلك الأيام الغرر وانتهت تلك الليالي الدرر وكأنما هي ساعة من نهار ،   فنسأل الله أن يخلف علينا ما مضى منها بالبركة فيما بقي ، وأن يتمَّ لنا   شهرنا الكريم بالرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار ، وأن يعيده علينا أعواماً   عديدة ونحن نتمتع باليُمْن والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام .
إن الله شرع لعباده في ختام هذا الشهر عباداتٍ جليلة يزداد بها إيمانهم   وتُقرِّبهم إلى ربهم وتكمل بها عبادتهم وتتم بها نعمة ربهم عليهم من أهمها :   زكاة الفطر ، والتكبيرُ عند إكمال عدة الصيام ، وصلاة العيد .

-   أما زكاة الفطر : فقد فرضها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من   طعام ففي الصحيحين عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : ((فَرَضَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَكَاةَ الْفِطْرِ   صَاعًا مِنْ تَمْرٍ أَوْ صَاعًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ وَالْحُرِّ   وَالذَّكَرِ وَالْأُنْثَى وَالصَّغِيرِ وَالْكَبِيرِ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ،   وَأَمَرَ بِهَا أَنْ تُؤَدَّى قَبْلَ خُرُوجِ النَّاسِ إِلَى   الصَّلَاةِ))(1)، وفي الصحيحين  أيضاً عن أبي سعيد   الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : ((كُنَّا نُخْرِجُ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ صَاعًا مِنْ طَعَامٍ  ،  وَكَانَ طَعَامَنَا الشَّعِيرُ وَالزَّبِيبُ وَالْأَقِطُ  وَالتَّمْرُ))(2)   وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (( فَرَضَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَكَاةَ الْفِطْرِ   طُهْرَةً لِلصَّائِمِ مِنْ اللَّغْوِ وَالرَّفَثِ وَطُعْمَةً   لِلْمَسَاكِينِ ، فَمَنْ أَدَّاهَا قَبْلَ الصَّلَاةِ فَهِيَ زَكَاةٌ   مَقْبُولَةٌ ، وَمَنْ أَدَّاهَا بَعْدَ الصَّلَاةِ فَهِيَ صَدَقَةٌ مِنْ   الصَّدَقَاتِ))(3).

ويجب أن يخرجها المسلم عن نفسه وعمن تلزمه نفقته من زوجة وأولاد وسائر من   ينفق عليهم ، ولا يجب إخراجها عن الحمل الذي في البطن ولكن يخرجها عنه من   باب الاستحباب ، ويخرجها في البلد الذي وافاه تمام الشهر فيه، وإن كان من   يلزمه أن يخرج عنهم زكاة الفطر في بلد وهو في   بلد آخر فإنه يخرج فطرتهم مع فطرته في البلد الذي هو فيه ، ويجوز أن   يفوِّضهم في إخراجها عنه وعنهم في بلدهم .

ووقت إخراجها يبدأ بغروب الشمس من ليلة العيد ويستمر إلى صلاة العيد ،   ويجوز تعجيلها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين - أي: في اليوم الثامن والعشرين ،   واليوم التاسع والعشرين - وقبل ذلك لا يجوز . وتأخير إخراجها إلى صباح   العيد قبل الصلاة أفضل ، وإن أخَّر إخراجها عن صلاة العيد من غير عذرٍ أثم ، ويلزمه إخراجها ولو تأخرت عن يوم العيد ويكون ذلك قضاءً.
والمستحق لزكاة الفطر هو المستحق لزكاة المال ؛ فيدفعها إليه أو إلى وكيله في وقت الإخراج.

ومقدار صدقة الفطر عن الشخص الواحد : صاع من البر أو الشعير أو التمر أو   الزبيب أو الأقط ، فيُخرِج من هذه الأصناف ما كان معتاداً أكله في البلد ،   وكذلك يخرج من غيرها مما يغلب استعماله في البلد كالأرز والذرة والدخن   وغيرها ، ولا يجزئ دفع القيمة بأن يخرج النقود بدلاً عن الزكاة ، لأن ذلك   مخالف لما أمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومخالف لعمل الصحابة رضي   الله عنهم ، فلم يكونوا يخرجون النقود في عصر   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في عصر الصحابة من بعده مع أن النقود كانت   موجودة عندهم ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا  لَيْسَ  عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ))(4).

-   وأما التكبير : فإنه يشرع من غروب الشمس ليلة العيد إلى صلاة العيد ،   قال الله تعالى: { وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ   وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } [البقرة: 185] ، ويسن جهر الرجال به في   المساجد والأسواق والبيوت إعلاناً لتعظيم الله وإظهاراً   لعبادته وشكره ، وقد ثبت ((أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ   وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَخْرُجُ يَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ فَيُكَبِّرُ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ   الْمُصَلَّى وَحَتَّى يَقْضِيَ الصَّلَاة ، فِإِذَا قَضَى الصَّلَاةَ   قَطَعَ التَّكْبِيرَ ))(5).
أما صفة التكبير : فقد ورد عن بعض الصحابة أنهم يقولون : ((اللَّهُ   أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ،   اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ)) يقول ذلك كل مسلم بمفرده ، أما   التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد يتفق في البدء والانتهاء فليس من السنة ولم   يفعله أحد من سلف الأمة ، والخير كل الخير في اتباعهم .

والسنة في حق النساء أن يكبرن سراً لأنهن مأمورات بغض الصوت والستر .
ما أجمل حال الناس وهم يملئون الآفاق بتكبيرهم تعظيماً لله وإجلالاً ؛   إعلاناً لانتهاء شهرهم ، وشكراً لله على توفيقه لهم بإتمام الصيام ،   واتباعاً لرسولهم ، وتعبداً لله بهذه الأذكار العظيمة التي تعلن لله العظمة   والكبرياء والمجد والثناء حباً ورجاء وخوفاً وطمعاً .
-   وأما الأحكام المتعلقة بالعيد : فيستحب الاغتسالُ للعيد ، وأن يلبس   المسلم أحسن ثيابه ، ولا يجوز له أن يتجمل لا في العيد ولا في غيره بثياب   من حرير أو ثياب مرخاة مسبلة ، أو بلباس يصف العورة ويحجمها ، أو بألبسة   مختصة بالكفار ، ولا يجوز له أن يتجمل لا في العيد ولا في غيره بحلق لحيته   لأن حلقها محرم وليس من الجمال في شيء وفيه تشبه بالكفار وبالنساء ؛ وإنما   الجمال حقاً والتزين صدقاً باتباع السنة ولزوم هدي إمام الأمة  صلى الله   عليه وسلم .

والمرأة يشرع لها الخروج إلى المصلى بدون تبرج ولا تطيب ، ويجب عليها أن   تربأ بنفسها من أن تذهب لطاعة الله وهي متلبسة بمعصية التبرج والسفور   والتطيب أمام الرجال الأجانب ، فقد كان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمْرُ   النساء بالخروج إلى صلاة العيد فعن أم عطية رضي الله عنها   قالت : ((أَمَرَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   أَنْ نُخْرِجَهُنَّ فِي الْفِطْرِ وَالْأَضْحَى ؛ الْعَوَاتِقَ   وَالْحُيَّضَ وَذَوَاتِ الْخُدُورِ ، فَأَمَّا الْحُيَّضُ فَيَعْتَزِلْنَ   الصَّلَاةَ وَيَشْهَدْنَ الْخَيْرَ وَدَعْوَةَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، قُلْتُ يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِحْدَانَا لَا يَكُونُ لَهَا جِلْبَابٌ ، قَالَ :   لِتُلْبِسْهَا أُخْتُهَا مِنْ جِلْبَابِهَا))(6).
ويسن للمسلم أن يأكل تمرات في عيد الفطر قبل أن يغدو إلى المصلى لفعل رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويسن له إذا خرج أن يخالف الطريق فيذهب في طريق   ويرجع في آخر ، وليس قبل صلاة العيد ولا بعدها صلاة .
اللهم اختم لنا شهرنا بما يرضيك عنا من صالح الأعمال والأقوال ، واجعل خير أعمالنا خواتمها وخير أيامنا يوم نلقاك .

---------
(1) البخاري (1503)، ومسلم (2325) .

(2) البخاري (1510)، ومسلم (2331) .

(3) رواه أبو داود (1609)، وابن ماجه (1827) .
(4) رواه مسلم (1718) .

(5) مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (2/71، رقم 5667) .
(6) رواه مسلم (890).
 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
29 - مَاذَا بَعْـدَ رَمَضَان
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

إنّ مما لا شك فيه أن كل صائم صام شهر رمضان   وكل قائم قام لياليه ليرجو أن يكون صيامه وقيامه صالحاً مقبولاً وأن يكون   سعيه مشكوراً ، ويبتهل إلى الله بالدعاء ليحقق له هذا المطلوب ويتمِّم له   هذا المرغوب ، وللقبول علامات تشير إليه ودلالات تدل عليه وصفات يرجى معها   حصول هذا المأمول ومن ذلك : أن يجِد الإنسان نفسه في الخير والاستقامة   والطاعة بعد رمضان خيراً منها قبله ؛ مقبِلاً على العبادة برغبة ونهم ،   محافظاً على الفرائض والواجبات ومؤدِياً للصلوات في المساجد مع الجماعة   ، محباً للمعروف عاملاً به وآمراً ، ومبغضاً للمنكر ومجتنباً له ومحذراً   .  وأما من كان حاله بعد رمضان كحاله قبله أو أسوأ منه ؛ سادراً في غيِّه   وضلاله، متكاسلاً عن أداء الواجبات  ومضيِّعاً  ، منغمساً في المحرمات ومحرِّضاً ، فهذه من علامات الخسران  ودلالات عدم  الربح ؛ فهو لم يغتنم الأوقات في موسم الطاعات ، ولم يتعرض  للنفحات في موسم  الهبات ، ولم يسأل الله المغفرة ويبذل أسبابها في شهر  المغفرة والرضوان ،  فيا عظم خسارته ، ويا فداحة مصيبته ، ويا هول عاقبته  وعقوبته .

لقد كان شهر رمضان المبارك موسماً عظيماً للتعوِّد على الطاعة والاجتهاد في   العبادة والتنافس في فعل الخيرات ، وإنه لقبيح بالمسلم أن يتخلى عن   العبادة بعد انقضاء هذا الشهر الكريم كما هو الحال من بعض الناس لا يعرفون   الله وعبادته إلا في رمضان ، ولهؤلاء يقال: يا من عرفت في رمضان أن لك  رباً  تعبده وتطيعه وتخشاه وترجوه كيف نسيته بعد رمضان !! ويا من عرفت في رمضان   أن الله قد أوجب عليك الصلوات الخمس في المساجد كيف جهلت ذلك أو تجاهلته   بعد رمضان !! ويا من عرفت في رمضان أن الله حرَّم عليك المعاصي كيف نسيت   ذلك بعد رمضان !! ويا من عرفت في رمضان أن أمامك جنة وناراً وثواباً   وعقاباً كيف غفلت عن ذلك بعد رمضان!! ويا من كنتم 

تملؤون المساجد في رمضان وتتلون القرآن كيف خلَت منكم المساجد وهجرتم   القرآن بعد رمضان!! عجباً لقوم لا يعرفون الله إلا في رمضان ولا يخافون   الله إلا في رمضان ، وقد سئل بعض السلف عن حال مثل هؤلاء فقال : "بئس القوم   لا يعرفون الله إلا في رمضان".
إن رب الشهور واحد ؛ فرب رمضان هو رب شوال وشعبان وسائر الشهور ، والواجب على المسلم أن يعبد الله ويبتعد عن معصيته في كل وقت وحين كما قال سبحانه: { وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ } [الحجر:   99] أي داوم على عبادة الله والإنابة إليه حياتك كلها حتى تأتيك منيَّـتك   وينتهي عمرك في هذه الحياة ، لأن حياة الإنسان ملك لله ، والله يريد من   العبد أن يعمرها بطاعته وعبادته لا بشيء آخر قال تعالى: { قُلْ إِنَّ   صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }   [الأنعام: 162] ، فمن شغل وقته وعمره وصحته وفراغه وقوته وشبابه وعقله   وفكره وقلبه ولسانه وسائر جوارحه بشيء لم يأمر به الله أو لم يشرعه رسوله   صلى الله عليه وسلم من واجب أو مستحب أو مباح ينوي به التقرب لله فقد أساء   لنفسه وظلمها ظلماً عظيماً وستكون عليه حسرة وندامة يوم   القيامة بقدر تفريطه وتضييعه ، ومن حافظ على شيء وداوم عليه يموت عليه   ويبعث عليه. وهذه سنة الله في خلقه ولذلك طلب من عباده وأوليائه الاستمرار   على الإسلام والمداومة على أحكامه وشعائره حتى يموت عليه ، قال تعالى : {   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا   تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ } [آل عمران:102] .  

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : " أي: حافظوا على الإسلام في حال صحتكم وسلامتكم   لتموتوا عليه ، فإن الكريم قد أجرى عادته بكرمه أنه من عاش على شيء مات   عليه ، ومن مات على شيء بُعث عليه ، فعياذًا بالله من خلاف ذلك "  (1) اهـ.
وروى الإمام أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهم عن مجاهد : أَنَّ النَّاسَ   كَانُوا يَطُوفُونَ بِالْبَيْتِ وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ جَالِسٌ مَعَهُ مِحْجَنٌ   فَقَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (( {   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا   تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ } وَلَوْ أَنَّ قَطْرَةً مِنْ   الزَّقُّومِ قُطِرَتْ لَأَمَرَّتْ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ عَيْشَهُمْ   فَكَيْفَ مَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلَّا الزَّقُّومُ )) (2) .

ومن الدعوات الجامعة قول يوسف عليه السلام: { أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي   الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي   بِالصَّالِحِينَ } [يوسف:101] ، ولا صلاح في الدنيا ولا سعادة فيها ولا   أمْن ولا أمان إلا بالتمسك بهذا الدين والالتزام بكل تعاليمه وشرائعه   وتوجيهاته ، بل صلاح الدنيا مرتبط بصلاح   الدين ولذلك جمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه بينهم فقال :   ((اللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لِي دِينِي الَّذِي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي ،   وَأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي، وَأَصْلِحْ لِي   آخِرَتِي الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَادِي ، وَاجْعَلْ الْحَيَاةَ زِيَادَةً لِي   فِي كُلِّ خَيْرٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ الْمَوْتَ رَاحَةً لِي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ))(3)   .

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يستفتح شهره بالدعاء المعروف عند رؤية الهلال وهو   قوله: ((اللَّهُمَّ أَهْلِلْهُ عَلَيْنَا بِاليُمْنِ وَالإِيمَانِ   وَالسَّلاَمَةِ وَالإِسْلاَمِ ، رَبِّي وَرَبُّكَ اللَّهُ ))(4) تنبيهاً   منه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى التلازم والارتباط بين الأمن   والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام ، فكأنه يقول : إذا أراد الإنسان أن يعيش   آمناً سالماً في شهره وفي سائر عمره فليتمسك بالإسلام وليحيا على الإيمان ،   فإن من آمن بالله وتمسك بشرعه الذي أوحاه إلى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  ولم  يعكر ذلك بشيء من الشرك أو الكفر أو البدعة أو المعاصي فإن الله قد  ضمن له  الأمن والسلامة والهداية في هذه الدنيا ويوم القيامة ، قال تعالى:

 { الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ   لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ } [الأنعام: 82] ، وقال سبحانه :   {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ   عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا   وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ [30] نَحْنُ   أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَكُمْ   فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنْفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ [31]   نُزُلًا مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ [32] وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا   إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }    [فصلت: 30-33] ، وقال سبحانه: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  اللَّهُ  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا   هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ [13] أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا   جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ } [الأحقاف: 13-14] . وروى مسلم عن  عبد  الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  ((فَمَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يُزَحْزَحَ عَنْ النَّارِ وَيُدْخَلَ  الْجَنَّةَ  فَلْتَأْتِهِ مَنِيَّتُهُ وَهُوَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ  وَلْيَأْتِ إِلَى النَّاسِ الَّذِي يُحِبُّ أَنْ  يُؤْتَى إِلَيْهِ)) (5).
نسأل الله أن يحيينا على الإسلام ، وأن يميتنا على الإيمان ، وأن يثبتا على الحق والهدى إلى أن نلقاه سبحانه .

-----------
(1) تفسير ابن كثير ( تفسير آل عمران:102 ، ج2 ص: 87 ).
(2) المسند (2735) ، والترمذي (2585)، وابن ماجه (4325)، واللفظ للإمام أحمد.
(3) رواه مسلم (2720).
(4) رواه الترمذي (3451) .
(5) مسلم (1844) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
30  أُمُورٌ يَجْدُرُ بِنَا تَـذَكُّرهَـا يَوْمَ الْـعِـيد
الشيخ عبد الرازق البدر

 
إن   يوم عيد  الفطر المبارك هو اليوم الذي يتوِّج الله به شهر الصيام ،  ويفتتح  به أشهر  الحج إلى بيته الحرام ، ويجزِل فيه للصائمين والقائمين  الأجر  والجزاء  والإكرام ، إنه عيدٌ تمتلئ به قلوب المؤمنين فرحاً وسروراً  ،  وتنشرح به  صدورهم لذة وحبوراً ، يخرج الناس فيه لربهم حامدين ومعظمين   ومكبرين ،  ولنعمته بإتمام الصيام والقيام مغتبطين وشاكرين ، ولخيره  وثوابه  وأجره  مؤمِّلين وراجين ، يسألون ربهم الكريم أن يتقبل أعمالهم ،  وأن  يتجاوز عن  سيئاتهم، وأن يعيد عليهم هذا العيد أعواماً عديدة وأزمنةً  مديدة  على خيرٍ  وطاعةٍ لله الكريم.
وثمة أمور يجدر بنا أن تكون منا على بال وأن نتذكرها يوم العيد :

-   فينبغي أن نتذكر ونحن نعيش فرحة العيد   إخواناً لنا اخترمتهم المنية  وأدركهم الموت ؛ فلم يشهدوا جمع العيد، فهم   في قبورهم محتجزون ، وبأعمالهم  مرتهنون ، وبما قدَّمت أيديهم في هذه   الحياة مجزيون ، وتيقَّنوا أنكم إلى  ما صاروا إليه صائرون فهم السابقون   وأنتم اللاحقون ، فلا تنسوهم من دعوة  صالحة بأن يقِلَّ الله عثراتهم ويغفر   زلاتهم ويُعلي درجاتهم ويجعل قبورهم  رياضاً من رياض الجنة ، اللهم اغفر   لموتانا وموتى المسلمين ، اللهم اغفر  لهم وارحمهم وأكرم نزلهم ووسِّع   مدخلهم .

-  وتذكروا وأنتم تعيشون فرحة  العيد بصحة وعافية إخواناً لكم أقعدهم المرض   وأعاقهم عن شهود جمع العيد ،  فهم في المستشفيات راقدون وعلى الأسرة   ممدَّدون ، منهم من أمضى الشهور  الطويلة ، ومنهم من أمضى الأسابيع العديدة   ، ومنهم من لا يُغْمَضُ له جفنٌ  ولا يَهْدَأُ له بال في آلامٍ متعِبة   وأوجاعٍ مؤلمة وهم يودون لو شاركوا  إخوانهم فرحتهم ، فاحمدوا الله على ما   أنتم عليه من صحة وعافية وسلامة ولا  تنسوهم من دعوة صالحة أن يشفي مرضهم   ويزيل بأسهم ويفرِّج همهم ويكشف كربهم ،  اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين  ،  اللهم رب الناس أذهب ما بهم من باس  واشفهم أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا  شفاؤك  شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .
وإن من  أفضل الأعمال في يوم العيد وأكثرها نفعاً زيارتهم في أماكنهم   ومواساتهم  والدعاء لهم ، روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود عن عليٍّ رضي الله عنه   قال: ((  سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   يَقُولُ :  إِذَا عَادَ الرَّجُلُ أَخَاهُ الْمُسْلِمَ مَشَى فِي خِرَافَةِ   الْجَنَّةِ  حَتَّى يَجْلِسَ ، فَإِذَا جَلَسَ غَمَرَتْهُ الرَّحْمَةُ ،   فَإِنْ كَانَ  غُدْوَةً صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ حَتَّى   يُمْسِيَ ،  وَإِنْ كَانَ مَسَاءً صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ   حَتَّى  يُصْبِحَ ))(1).

-  وتذكروا وأنتم تعيشون فرحة العيد السعيد   بأمنٍ وأمان  وراحةٍ واطمئنان إخواناً لكم أهلكتهم الحروب وأرقتهم الخطوب   وأقلقتهم  الفتن وسلط عليهم العدو ؛ فأريقت منهم الدماء ، ورُمِّلت النساء ،   ويُتِّم  الأطفال ، ونُهِـبَت الأموال ، فاحمدوا الله على ما أنتم فيه من   أمنٍ وأمان  ولا تنسوا إخوانكم أولئك من دعوة صالحة أن يُنَفِّسَ الله   كربهم ويفرج  همهم ويكبِتَ عدوهم وينصرهم عليه ، اللهم أعزّ الإسلام وأهله   في كل مكان ،  اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين وأذل الشرك والمشركين ودمِّر   أعداء الدين ،  واجعل بلدنا هذا آمناً مطمئناً وسائر بلاد المسلمين .

-  وتذكروا وأنتم  تعيشون فرحة العيد السعيد   بالحلل البهية والملابس الجميلة إخواناً لكم  أرَّقهم الفقر وعظمت فيهم   الحاجة ؛ فمنهم من لا يجد لباساً يواريه أو  مسكناً يؤويه أو طعاماً يغذيه   أو شراباً يرويه ، بل منهم من مات في مجاعاتٍ  مهلكة وقحطٍ مفجع ، فاحمدوا   الله على ما أنتم فيه من نعمة ولا تنسوا  إخوانكم هؤلاء من دعوات صالحة  أن  يغني الله فقيرهم ويشبِع جائعهم ويسد  حاجتهم ويكشف فاقتهم ويقضي دينهم  .  اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء ، وأنت  الآخر فليس بعدك شيء ، وأنت  الظاهر  فليس فوقك شيء ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك  شيء ، اللهم اقضِ عنهم  الديْن  وأغْنِهم من الفقر ، اللهم اكفهم بحلالك عن  حرامك وأغنهم بفضلك  عمن سواك .  ولا تنسوهم من مدِّ يد المساعدة لهم بمالٍ  أو لباسٍ أو طعامٍ  أو لحافٍ أو  نحو ذلك { وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ  مِنْ خَيْرٍ  تَجِدُوهُ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا }  [المزمل:  20] ، { وَمَا  تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ  عَلِيمٌ }   [البقرة: 215] .
-  وتذكروا وأنتم تعيشون فرحة العيد السعيد  بإكمال الطاعة في رمضان وإتمام   القيام والصيام إخواناً لكم قيدتهم الذنوب  وكبَّلتهم الخطايا ؛ فمضى   المؤمنون المجدُّون في طاعة الله وتنافس الصالحون  الناصحون في التقرب إليه   ، وهؤلاء في لهوهم وغيِّهم سادرون ، وعن طاعة  الله والتقرب إليه  متقاعسون  ، وعلى المعاصي والخطايا والآثام مقيمون ، تمر  عليهم مواسم  العبادة  والمنافسة في فعل الخير فلا يتحركون ، فاحمدوا الله  على ما أمدكم  به من  طاعة وما هداكم إليه من تقرب إلى مرضاته ، وسلوه الثبات  على الأمر   والعزيمة على الرشد ، ولا تنسوا إخوانكم أولئك من دعوة صالحة  بأن يهديهم   الله إلى الخير وأن يردهم إلى الحق رداً جميلاً . اللهم اهدِ  ضال  المسلمين  وأرشد الحائرين وردهم إلى الحق رداً جميلاً ، اللهم وعافي   المبتلين ، وتب  على العصاة والمذنبين .

-  وتذكروا وأنتم تعيشون فرحة  العيد السعيد   أن الله قد أكرمكم في شهر رمضان المبارك بتصفيد الشياطين - أي  بسلسلتها   وتقييدها - فلم تكن تخلص إلى ما كانت تخلص إليه قبل رمضان ،  وكأني بهم بعد   انتهاء شهر رمضان قد انطلقوا من قيودهم وقاموا من أصفادهم  بعزيمة وحقد   محاولة لتعويض ما فاتهم من إغواء الناس وإضلالهم في شهر رمضان {  إِنَّ   الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا إِنَّمَا  يَدْعُو   حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ } [فاطر: 6] ، ولا  يمكن   لأحد أن يحرز نفسه من الشيطان إلا بذكر الله والمحافظة على طاعته  وتجنب   معاصيه والاستعاذة بالله منه { وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ  هَمَزَاتِ   الشَّيَاطِينِ [97] وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ }  [المؤمنون:   97-98] .
-  وتذكروا باجتماعكم يوم العيد يوم الجمع الأكبر  حين تقومون يوم القيامة   لرب العالمين حافيةً أقدامكم عاريةً أجسامكم شاخصةً  أبصاركم ، يوم تُنشر   الدواوين وتُنصب الموازيين { يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ  الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ [34]   وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ [35] وَصَاحِبَتِهِ  وَبَنِيهِ [36] لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ   مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ }  [عبس: 34-37] ، فأعدّوا لذلك   اليوم عدَّته وتزودوا ما دمتم في دار العمل  فإن خير الزاد التقوى .
اللهم آت نفوسنا تقواها ، وزكها أنت خير من  زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها ،   ووفقنا لصالح الأعمال والأقوال ، واختم لنا بخير  . وصلى الله وسلم على   نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
----------

(1) المسند (612، 22273)، وأبو داود (3098)، وابن ماجه (1442) واللفظ للإمام أحمد .       
 
*

----------

